# Elengedés, Sedona módszer, Release tecnique és társai



## praetorianus (2013 Április 24)

Ezen a fórumon azokkal a technikákkal foglalkoznánk, amelyek alapja bizonyos dolgok elengedése. Többféle nevet viselnek ezek a módszerek, legismertebb az úgynevezett Sedona módszer, amely Lester Levenson művein alapszik, de van még számos más elengedés-jellegű technika is. Közös jellemzőjük, hogy első pillanatban meghökkentőek, de a gyakorlatban nagyon eredményesek.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 24)

A témáról már összegyűjtöttem néhány dolgot, ezek a blogomban olvashatók: http://elengedes.blog.hu/
Ami ott le van írva, azt itt nem szeretném megismételni. És előre bocsátom, hogy nem árulok semmit, úgyhogy ez nem a reklám helye. Nem tartok tanfolyamot, nem árulok ilyen-olyan anyagokat, nem azért foglalkozom a témával, mert ebből akarok megélni.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 24)

Az elengedés nem:

- pozitív gondolkodás
- vizualizáció
- megerősítés, mantra
- érzelmek manipulációja, "titok"

mindezektől élesen különbözik, bár vannak azért közös vonásaik is.

A félreértések elkerülése végett: pár hónapja létezik egy magyar társaság, amely elengedés technika néven hirdet szolgáltatásokat, de hozzájuk semmi közöm, és véleményezni sem szeretném, amit csináltak, bár ha valaki rákérdez, akkor nem fogom eltitkolni a véleményemet.


----------



## togateam (2013 Április 24)

És mi a véleményed?


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 24)

Köszönöm a kérdést, a véleményem az, hogy a Sedona módszer (nevezzük most így, gyűjtőnéven az elengedés jellegű módszereket) magasabb szintű, mint a felsoroltak, tehát pozitív gondolkodás, mantra, stb. Ami nem jelenti azt, hogy ezek rosszak lennének, akár nagyon jók is lehetnek a maguk helyén, de az elengedést én jobbnak tartom. Egy egyszerű dalocska sem feltétlenül rosszabb mint egy zenekari szimfónia, de azért az utóbbi mégiscsak nagyobb teljesítmény.


----------



## evapatocs (2013 Április 24)

praetorianus írta:


> Köszönöm a kérdést, a véleményem az, hogy a Sedona módszer (nevezzük most így, gyűjtőnéven az elengedés jellegű módszereket) magasabb szintű, mint a felsoroltak, tehát pozitív gondolkodás, mantra, stb. Ami nem jelenti azt, hogy ezek rosszak lennének, akár nagyon jók is lehetnek a maguk helyén, de az elengedést én jobbnak tartom. Egy egyszerű dalocska sem feltétlenül rosszabb mint egy zenekari szimfónia, de azért az utóbbi mégiscsak nagyobb teljesítmény.


Akkor halljuk azt a szimfóniát!


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 25)

Rendben, akkor indításnak elmondom, hogy miben más, mint általában a többi technika. 

Azt szokták tanítani, hogy az érzelmek jók, fontosak - az elengedési technikák szerint nem jók semmire, hagyni kell őket távozni.
Azt szokták tanítani, hogy ha valamit szeretnénk, akkor gondoljunk rá sokat, vizualizáljuk, úgymond adjunk neki energiát, örüljünk neki előre - az elengedési technikák szerint mindez szükségtelen, sőt inkább káros. 
Az agykontroll azt tanítja, hogy három dolog szükséges ahhoz, hogy elérjük a célunkat: vágy, hit, elvárás. Az elengedés technikák szerint a vágy káros, a hit lényegtelen, az elvárás jó ha van, de nem különösebben fontos.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 25)

Végül is a lényeg, mindegy honnan indul ki az ember, teremtünk így vagy úgy mindennel.
Ez az esernyős történet nagyon jó. Szeretem az ilyeneket. Ilyenek vagyunk. Annak idején az egészségügyben azt tanították, a vizelet nagyon veszélyes és mérgező. Én is elhittem és ezt adtam tovább. Aztán jött egy másik suli, ahol a gyógyító erejéről kezdtek el beszélni, majd beleástam magam az irodalmába és rájöttem, bizony az eü-ben rosszul tanítottak bennünket. Innentől fogva elkezdtem mindent több oldalról szemlélni, akármennyire is úgy látszott, csak egyféle igazsága van X dolognak, a többes tapasztalatok, többes információk lettek azok, amik eldöntötték, melyik mellett állok ki. Azt is tanították, hogy a magas C-vit bevitel vesekövességet okoz sok esetben. Ezt is így adtam tovább. Aztán kezembe került egy irodalom, amiben leírták, ez egyáltalán nem bizonyított dolog. (Ez az irodalom valszeg nálam van, meg tudom keresni.) Szóval már a tapasztalatok azok, amik már inkább befolyásolnak és ahogyan azt már sokan leírták, nem egy igazság létezik. Mindenki és sok mindent másképpen lát. Azért vagyunk, hogy mindannyian alternatívát adjunk a másiknak is és hagyjuk, ő válasszon az utak közül. Meg persze érdemes azért eszméket cserélni, mert mindig tanulunk a másoktól is. 
Nagyon szívesen az imát 
Szerintem nem nyitok fórumot.  Időnként megragadnak hozzászólások és elfog az írás  , de sokszor csak olvasgatok inkább. 
Régebben naponta rengeteg levelem érkezett és kezelhetetlenné vált számomra. Többen sértődékennyé is váltak, mert sokszor heteket vett igénybe, amire valakire rákerült a sor és válaszoltam neki. Így elhatároztam mindenkinek jelzem, nem tudok több privit fogadni semmilyen helyen. Ezért is tiltottam le itt is. Szeretem ezt a szabadságot  : ha van időm, kedvem, hangulatom, akkor írok a közösben. Ha nincs, akkor csak olvasgatok, meg persze dolgozom 
Nagyon sokaknál az anyázás után a lila köd megmarad, aztán düh, önvád, esetleg ordítás és hasonlóak is lehetnek. A roló azért megy le vagy marad lent, mert az embereknek kevés az infójuk, milyen hatékony módszerek vannak, hogyan lehet, hogyan érdemes alkalmazni őket. Vagy azért nem jön fel a roló, mert valaki elkezd alkalmazni egy jó technikát és idő előtt feladja. Ha a szóbeli vagy tettbeli agresszió marad meg egy konfliktusos helyzetben, akkor tudni érdemes, nem jó a módszerünk. Ez gondolom, sokaknak kiderült. Ha ezt megértjük, akkor már tovább tudunk lépni és megkereshetjük a személyiségünkhöz közel álló hatékonyabb technikákat. Érdemes körbenézni, mert nem mindegy, hogyan telnek a napjaink, nyugodtan vagy feszkósan dolgozunk és ezek a feszkók kapcsolatokat tehetnek tönkre. 
Szóval gyógyszertár! Amit most írok, az EGY lehetőség, és annak is CSAK az egyik része, de még ugyebár sok megoldás is létezik. 
Első lépések között: konkrétan fogalmazzam meg magamban, mi zavar a másikban. Az pl., hogy a gyógyszerész lajhár, igen lassan dolgozik. Tehát az első lépés már megvan. Jó. Érdemes várakozás közben átgondolnom, ha már a lajhárság megfogalmazódott bennem, akkor én miben és kivel szemben (ez lehetek önmagam is) vagyok lassú. Mibe/kibe fásultam bele. Kivel szemben volt/voltak övön aluli megjegyzéseim. Érdekes módon, ha jó úton járok, átalakítom hatékonnyá a történéseket, akkor sok esetben megszűnhet a feszkó az eredeti helyzettel/személlyel kapcsolatosan. 
Gyógyszerész oldaláról: lehet, nagyon fáradt már, sok a gondja, nem úgy törődnek vele, ahogyan az neki jó lenne, éppen mostanság tudott meg valamit az egészségéről, nemrég összekevert valamit és most még elég feszült, így inkább mindent kétszer ellenőriz, a számgépes rendszer lassú inkább…stb. Mindegy melyik, várakozás közben ezt is tehetem: bármi jót eszembe juttatok és azt gondolatban kiküldöm a gyógyszerész felé: pl. kiküldöm neki az imámat, hogy szeretem az egész világot és ezt küldöm neki is szeretettel vagy nyugalmat, kitartást, békességet, vidámságot, szeretetet, figyelmet, kedvességet stb. kívánok neki magamban. Karma törvénye alapján, amit teszünk, gondolunk, cselekszünk, a sokszorosa áramlik vissza ránk is. Ha jót közvetítünk, jó fog visszajönni, ha nem jót, akkor nem jó. Tehát miért ne tennénk meg, hogy nyugalmat adunk önmagunknak és nyugalmat gondolatban a gyógyszerésznek és szívből persze. 
Várakozók feszkója: én megfordulnék és valami ilyesmit mondanék totál nyugalommal a dühös nőnek. Attól, hogy itt kelti a feszültséget, attól még valszeg semmi sem lesz gyorsabb. Sőt! Ettől csak én is dühösebb leszek. Erre senkinek nincs szüksége. Az ön helyében odamennék az ablakhoz és megkérném a gyógyszerészt, hívja ide a másik ablakhoz a kolléganőjét, így a sor is gyorsabb lesz és már nem is leszünk feszültek. Adok neki megoldást. Ha tovább perpatvarozik, akkor a szemébe nézek és nyugodtan, nem kapkodva ezt is mondhatom neki: Asszonyom: megértem, hogy dühös. Megértem, amiért aggódik, mert biztosan van egy szerető családja otthon, aki várja Önt és sietne. Az a tapasztalatom, ha egy eladó érzi a vevők türelmét, pozitív hozzáállását, akkor ő is nyugodtabb és gyorsabb is lesz. Próbáljuk ezt ki. Ha tovább feszkózik, akkor továbbra is jó játéknak fognám fel: közbeszólok és azt mondom, örülnék, ha ezeket a megjegyzéseket, dühöt befejezné. Hálás lennék ezért. Köszönöm. 
Én oldalamról: egész nap rohantam. Most legalább van időm itt a sorban átgondolni a dolgaimat. Akár relaxálhatok is. Tovább „taníthatom” a népet, hogy váljanak nyugodtabbá.
A céltábla érzést érdemes próbatételnek és jó játéknak felfogni. Kérdés az, melyiket „szeretném”, akarom erősíteni: feszültségeket vagy a megoldásokat. Ha a feszültségeket, akkor miért van erre szükségem? Milyen figyelmet, szeretetet nem kapok meg és kitől, ahogyan ezt szeretném pl. 
Pár éve bementem egy kisboltba. Csak egy nő állt előttem a pénztárnál, de négyszer ment vissza valamiért. A pénztáros már az első visszamenetele után olyan grimaszt vágott, hogy biztosan felment a vérnyomása 220-ra. Két dolog közül választhattam: 1. beállok én is a pénztáros mellé és kigúnyoljuk őt és tartjuk a feszkót önmagunkban és a másikban. De! Ettől nem lesz gyorsabban a vásárlásom és egyre rosszabbul érezhetjük magunkat. Nem ezt választottam. 2. A pénztáros szemébe néztem és teljesen nyugodtam, higgadtan, mosolygósan ezt mondtam neki: valamiért ő ilyen. Valamiért feledékeny. Mi itt türelmesen megvárjuk, akárhányszor is megy vissza. Minden rendben van. A pénztáros helyett beszéltem: mi itt türelmesek vagyunk. A nő aztán elment. Én következtem. A pénztáros ezeket mondta: ha maga nincs, akkor lehet, a mentő vitt volna el, mert biztosan agyvérzést kaptam volna. Köszönöm magának és megsimogatta a kezem. Olyan szeretetet éreztem, hogy nocsak. Megérte ott, akkor ez a helyzet. 
Anyósom mesélte: a rosszindulatú megbetegedése miatt járt be a kórházba kezelésekre. Várakozás közben csak ezeket hallotta a többi várakozótól: jaj istenem, meg fogok halni; de rossz ez így, de rossz az így; sajnos így , sajnos úgy. Aztán érezte, ahogy felmegy a vérnyomása. Aztán egyszer csak azt mondta, ebből elég legyen! Mindenki fejezze ezt be. Ha arról beszélgetnek, mi rossz, akkor minden azzá válik. Ezen kívül nyugtalanná tehetik a többi betegeket is. Senkinek nincs joga tönkretenni a másikat. Aki itt sajnálkozik, az biztosan a családját is lefárasztja. Vagy fejezzék be az önsajnálatot és a sajnálkozásokat és helyette meséljenek vidám történeteket, vicceket, vagy addig fogok itt hangoskodni, amíg be nem fejezik a feszültségek gyártását. A többiek ledöbbentek, aztán egyre többen álltak mellé és adtak neki igazat. Aztán jött az első viccmesélés is. Aztán azt vették észre, már vidáman fogadják egymást legközelebb. Anyósom úgy jött haza, hogy megérte, hogy rákos, mert sokaknak tudott hasznos dolgokat mondani és sokak hozzáállását tudta megváltoztatni, méghozzá heteken keresztül, amíg együtt ültek a váróteremben. (Anyósom jól van, ennek már 7 éve kb.)
Ha valaki nem tud nyugodt lenni egy helyzetben vagy valami úgy feldühíti, hogy nem nagyon tudja lecsillapítania magát, akkor érdemes megnézni, éppenséggel miben szenved hiányt, miben van hiányérzete, mit nem ér el, milyen célokat nem tud megvalósítani, milyen elfojtásai vannak, milyen gondolkodási hibái vannak stb. szóval érdemes egy önvizsgálatot tartani. Ha sikerül megfejteni a zavar, a feszültség, az ingerlékenység okát és a megoldásokon kezdünk el gondolkozni és meglépjük a megoldásokat, akkor egyre nyugodtabbakká válhatunk. 
Volt egy tanárom. Őt szinte mindenki utálta. Nem könnyű személyiség, ez tuti. Mit mondjak, én is beleestem a csapdába és szinte nem is vettem észre, hogy egyre dühösebb, idegesebb vagyok az óráin. Amikor már hetek múlva azon gondolkodtam, az ő óráira nem fogok bemenni, akkor jutott eszembe (ebből is látszik, mennyire hatással volt rám és akkoriban bizony heteket vett igénybe a hatékony megoldás alkalmazása), milyen hülyeséget csinálok. Csak növelem a feszültségeimet ahelyett, hogy megoldanám. Nem véletlenül vagyok itt. A tanáromon begyakorolhatom, hogyan tudom az összes ingerlékenységemet átalakítani. A tükör-tanítást alkalmaztam, tehát azt, mindenki tükör a másiknak. Első lépésben megnéztem, mi zavar, milyen ő. Zavar, hogy akkora az egója, mint az állat. Magamtól is megkérdeztem, nekem mi újság az egómmal. A saját válaszom az volt, hogy ezzel nincs gondom, mert jó úton vagyok, tehát ez a tükör-effektus most nem állja meg a helyét és úgy látszik ezzel kapcsolatban is vannak kivételek, amikor a tükör-effektus nem működik. Aztán csak folytattam: nekem mégis miben, kivel szemben, hogyan lehet akkora az egóm, ami nem szerencsés. A kutakodásom közben rájöttem és megtaláltam a saját egó-helyzeteimet. Mikor rájöttem, nekem is van, méghozzá nem is kevés, nagyon ledöbbentem. Viszont attól a pillanattól kezdve a tanárom egója már nem zavart. Aztán ami feldühített még vele kapcsolatosan: ugyanazt elmondja órákon keresztül, pedig annyi mindent tanulhatnánk még. Aztán megnéztem önmagamat, én is tudok-e sokat beszélni ugyanarról. Megnyugtattam magam, nálam ezt szakmailag így kell tenni, hiszen pl. egy csoportban is elég sok diagnózisú emberke fordul meg egyszerre sokszor: értelmi fogyatékos, depressziós, skizofrén, mániás….stb. Még jó, hogy többféleképpen kell elmondanom nekik az instrukciókat. Tehát a tükör-effektus kivételesen nem igaz. Aztán elhatároztam, az egyik csoporton, ahol éppen autogén tréninget tanítottam, hogy egy mondatban fogom csak elmondani a gyakorlat menetét. Aztán csöndben maradtam. Egyre nagyobb zavartságot láttam és megkérdeztem, mindenki értette-e. Azt mondták, igen. Aztán egyesével megkérdeztem, mit értett meg belőle. Mindenki úgy mondta el, ahogyan én értettem. Aztán megkérdeztem, mi volt a zavartság oka? Aztán az egyik beteg közölte: annyira megszoktuk már, hogy olyan sokféleképpen mondja el a gyakorlat menetét, hogy furcsa volt Öntől az egy mondatos tájékoztatás. Akkor jöttem rá, ami zavart a tanáromban, az bennem is megvan. Én is tudok sokat dumálni ugyanarról és ez nem mindig szerencsés. Innentől kezdve folyton azt lestem, mi zavar még a tanáromban, mit lenne jó megoldanom magamban. Egyébként ezt a tanárt valamennyire képes lettem megszeretni. Tehát a tükör helyzet mindenre vonatkozik. Ha nem találjuk meg, akkor nem jó helyen keresünk önmagunkban. 
Dühösek vagyunk? Akkor átgondolni még: a kisebb-nagyobb környezetemben miben és hol nem érzem jól magam. 
Ez csak egy lehetőségnek az egy szeletkéje.


----------



## ildiko0524 (2013 Április 25)

praetorianus írta:


> Rendben, akkor indításnak elmondom, hogy miben más, mint általában a többi technika.
> 
> Azt szokták tanítani, hogy az érzelmek jók, fontosak - az elengedési technikák szerint nem jók semmire, hagyni kell őket távozni.
> Azt szokták tanítani, hogy ha valamit szeretnénk, akkor gondoljunk rá sokat, vizualizáljuk, úgymond adjunk neki energiát, örüljünk neki előre - az elengedési technikák szerint mindez szükségtelen, sőt inkább káros.
> Az agykontroll azt tanítja, hogy három dolog szükséges ahhoz, hogy elérjük a célunkat: vágy, hit, elvárás. Az elengedés technikák szerint a vágy káros, a hit lényegtelen, az elvárás jó ha van, de nem különösebben fontos.



Hol lehet olvasi ezekről az elengedési technikákról többet?
A blogon irod meg, vagy itt?


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 25)

Kedves Praetorianus!
Elolvastam a blogot is. Lennének kérdéseim:

Ezt írod: "Azt szokták tanítani, hogy az érzelmek jók, fontosak - az elengedési technikák szerint nem jók semmire, hagyni kell őket távozni."
Kérdésem, e módszer szerint az elengedés hogyan is történik? Egyszerűen nem veszem figyelembe, elfelejtem, hogyan is?

"Azt szokták tanítani, hogy ha valamit szeretnénk, akkor gondoljunk rá sokat, vizualizáljuk, úgymond adjunk neki energiát, örüljünk neki előre - az elengedési technikák szerint mindez szükségtelen, sőt inkább káros. "
Kérdésem, ez a módszer miért tartja károsnak ezt a vizualizációs technikát? A vágy miatt? Pontosabban...

Az agykontroll azt tanítja, hogy három dolog szükséges ahhoz, hogy elérjük a célunkat: vágy, hit, elvárás. Az elengedés technikák szerint a vágy káros, a hit lényegtelen, az elvárás jó ha van, de nem különösebben fontos."
Kérdésem, akkor mi is a fontos még, Minden vágyat károsnak tart ez a módszer vagy csak bizonyosakat?

Köszike előre is a válaszokat.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 25)

Kedves Katuskatus!

Köszömöm a kérdéseket, mindegyikre pontosan fogok válaszolni (tehát nem megkerülve a kérdést), csak először elolvasom, amit fentebb írtál, ami egy kis időt vesz igénybe, de biztosan sok érdekes és hasznos dolgot tartalmaznak, úgyhogy rá kell szánnom az időt.


----------



## Damsel8 (2013 Április 25)

Ez kicsit hasonlít a Ho'oponopono-ra.
Dr. Hew Len azt mondja: Ne tervezz! Jobban fogod érezni magad, ha az Istenire bízod, hogy elrendezze a dolgokat (Isten mégis csak jobban tudja mire van szükségünk  ). Az elvárások és szándékok semmiféle hatást sem gyakorolnak az Istenire. Az Isteni azt és akkor tesz, amit és amikor jónak lát. Arra kell koncentrálni, hogy visszatérjünk a zéróállapotba (a koncepció a megosztott energia - közös emlékek, programok tisztogatása). Zérópontban semmi sem létezik, problémák sem, és ott nincs arra szükség, hogy valamilyen szándékunk legyen. Amikor zéró vagy, minden a rendelkezésedre áll, mert egy isteni lény vagy.
Nem az a lényeg, hogy eredményt érj el, hanem, hogy békét teremts. Ha ez sikerül, akkor azt az eredményt is megkapod, amire eredetileg törekedtél.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 25)

Úgy terveztem, hogy a rövidebb dolgokat itt, a hosszabbakat a blogon. Tartok tőle, hogy ezekről bővebbet olvasni csak nálam lehet, legalábbis amennyire tudom, nincs róla magyar nyelvű forrás. Akik pedig tanítják itthon, azok érdemben egy mukkot sem szólnak addig, amíg egy tanfolyamra be nem fizetsz. Ami szerintem nem a legjobb hozzáállás: pl. az agykontrollról több könyv is van, mégis elmennek az emberek a tanfolyamra is.


----------



## Damsel8 (2013 Április 25)

Na, pont most néztem fel a blogodra.  Látom ott is szó esik a ho'oponopono-ról.


----------



## Tivrola (2013 Április 25)

praetorianus írta:


> Úgy terveztem, hogy a rövidebb dolgokat itt, a hosszabbakat a blogon. Tartok tőle, hogy ezekről bővebbet olvasni csak nálam lehet, legalábbis amennyire tudom, nincs róla magyar nyelvű forrás. Akik pedig tanítják itthon, azok érdemben egy mukkot sem szólnak addig, amíg egy tanfolyamra be nem fizetsz. Ami szerintem nem a legjobb hozzáállás: pl. az agykontrollról több könyv is van, mégis elmennek az emberek a tanfolyamra is.



Kedves Praetorianus!
Idéznék a blogodról (gratulálok hozzá):
*Hogyan jött létre a Sedona módszer - folytatás*

*2010.05.25.*

"Azzal kezdte, hogy megvizsgálta az életét, mikor érezte boldognak magát. Arra jutott, hogy ha nagyritkán boldognak érezte magát, az mindig olyankor volt, amikor szeretett valakit. Ez volt tehát a kiindulópont. Később azt is felfedezte, hogy a szereteten kívül minden más érzelmet el lehet engedni. Nekiállt tehát elengedni minden olyan múltbeli érzelmet, amely nem szeretet volt: dühöt, tehetetlenséget, büszkeséget és minden mást is. Nagyjából három hónapig végezte ezt a munkát. Lényegében egész nap nem csinált mást." 

Bent a szobámban én pár perc alatt mindent el tudok engedni, csak a béke és a nyugalom marad, nekem nem kellenek hónapok. 

A gyerekek és ha kimegyünk a házból már "CSODÁKAT" vonzanak be.
Mai sztori, ovi utáni séta... szomszéd kislány... és a két gyerek egymásnak esik. Természetesen erre is vannak konzervbölcsességek. Amikor vísít a lányod és a másik gyerek (6 éves) szülői felügyelet nélkül támad...\\m/

Részletek és konkrétumok érdekelnének, hogyan segíthetek magamon?

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Tivrola (2013 Április 25)

katuskatus írta:


> Végül is a lényeg, mindegy honnan indul ki az ember, teremtünk így vagy úgy mindennel.
> Ez az esernyős történet nagyon jó. Szeretem az ilyeneket. Ilyenek vagyunk. Annak idején az egészségügyben azt tanították, a vizelet nagyon veszélyes és mérgező. Én is elhittem és ezt adtam tovább. Aztán jött egy másik suli, ahol a gyógyító erejéről kezdtek el beszélni, majd beleástam magam az irodalmába és rájöttem, bizony az eü-ben rosszul tanítottak bennünket. Innentől fogva elkezdtem mindent több oldalról szemlélni, akármennyire is úgy látszott, csak egyféle igazsága van X dolognak, a többes tapasztalatok, többes információk lettek azok, amik eldöntötték, melyik mellett állok ki. Azt is tanították, hogy a magas C-vit bevitel vesekövességet okoz sok esetben. Ezt is így adtam tovább. Aztán kezembe került egy irodalom, amiben leírták, ez egyáltalán nem bizonyított dolog. (Ez az irodalom valszeg nálam van, meg tudom keresni.) Szóval már a tapasztalatok azok, amik már inkább befolyásolnak és ahogyan azt már sokan leírták, nem egy igazság létezik. Mindenki és sok mindent másképpen lát. Azért vagyunk, hogy mindannyian alternatívát adjunk a másiknak is és hagyjuk, ő válasszon az utak közül. Meg persze érdemes azért eszméket cserélni, mert mindig tanulunk a másoktól is.
> Nagyon szívesen az imát
> Szerintem nem nyitok fórumot.  Időnként megragadnak hozzászólások és elfog az írás  , de sokszor csak olvasgatok inkább.
> ...



Tyűha!

Nagyon tetszett minden amit írtál!

A vezetés, megvezetés és félrevezetés nagyon népszerű nálunk (magyaroknál) is.

Hála az égieknek, hogy most elfogott az írás. :wink: Ha becsavarodok (két gyerekem van) hozzád kérem majd magam! :razz: 

A személyiségemhez közel álló, leghatékonyabb technikát KERESEM. Napjaim feszkósak, tehát tényleg tenni akarok a nyugalmamért.

A gyógyszertári rész oltári, így még nem gondoltam végig. Zseniális: "a lajhárság megfogalmazódott bennem". Tudod mi jut ilyenkor az eszembe elősször? Basszus miért nem mentem gyógyszerésznek, ezek....

Ami igazán jó, hogy a másik helyébe képzeljem magam:
"Gyógyszerész oldaláról: lehet, nagyon fáradt már, sok a gondja, nem úgy törődnek vele, ahogyan az neki jó lenne, éppen mostanság tudott meg valamit az egészségéről, nemrég összekevert valamit és most még elég feszült, így inkább mindent kétszer ellenőriz, a számgépes rendszer lassú inkább…stb."
Erről még nem olvastam, vagy szelektív a memóriám. :smile:

Holnaptól csinálom: "kiküldöm neki az imámat, hogy szeretem az egész világot és ezt küldöm neki is szeretettel vagy nyugalmat, kitartást, békességet, vidámságot, szeretetet, figyelmet, kedvességet stb."
Szerintem az óvónővel kezdem, mindig van egy "kedves szava", nagyot néz majd. :grin: Éva néni megértem, hogy dühös, hogy kiégett és még meg sem fizetik a munkáját, de magának is van fia, legyen emberséges!  Még dolgozom rajta.

A kisboltos sztori a kedvencem, sajnos én az ilyen csapdákba eddig belefutottam, a pénztáros mellé álltam volna ma. Holnaptól résen leszek!

Tudod még mi ugrott be, tisztára mint a filmekben: Vagy 9-10 éves lehettem és nyaralni akart vinni a keresztanyám, aminek nagyon örültem. Az indulás előtt két nappal lebetegedtem. Akkor sokáig azt hittem, ha örülök tiszta szívből valaminek, azt nem fogom megkapni... 

Írtad:
"Ha valaki nem tud nyugodt lenni egy helyzetben vagy valami úgy feldühíti, hogy nem nagyon tudja lecsillapítania magát, akkor érdemes megnézni, éppenséggel miben szenved hiányt, miben van hiányérzete, mit nem ér el, milyen célokat nem tud megvalósítani, milyen elfojtásai vannak, milyen gondolkodási hibái vannak stb. szóval érdemes egy önvizsgálatot tartani."

Ezt csinálom már egy ideje, de minthe körbe-körbe menetelnék. 

Mára "csak" ennyi a reakcióm. Már előre örülök a holnapnak, hogy mik fognak történni velem és élményekkel számolok be.

EGYRE JOBBAN! 
Hohó!


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 25)

Örülök neki kedves Tivrola

Tökjó, hogy keresed azokat a lehetőségeket, amik számodra jók lehetnek. 
Nem mindenkinek szükséges gyógyszerésznek lennie  Nem véletlenül vagy ott és ahogy, ahol éppen vagy  Ebből érdemes a legjobban kihozni 
Egyszer bejött a csoportterápiára egy izgő-mozgó férfi. Ezzel eléggé zavarta a többieket, akik egy idő után ellene fordultak és rázúdították, miért jött be, ha nem tud megmaradni egy helyben és milyen jogon teszi tönkre a csoportot a sok mozgásával. A betegek aztán egymásra licitáltak, ki tudja még jobban megbántani őt. Megvártam, míg mindenki kimondja a dühét a férfi felé. Aztán közöltem nyugodtan, mielőtt bárkit is megbántanánk, érdemes megtudakolnunk, mi lehet a háttérben. Ne ítélkezzünk, hanem kérdezzünk. Aztán az egyik csoporttag megkérdezte a férfit, miért jött be, ha nem tud nyugodtan megmaradni a helyén. A férfi még feszengett egy kicsit, aztán azt mondta, ezek a csoportos beszélgetések mindig is segítettek neki abban, hogyan tudja jobban érezni magát, hogyan tudja jobban kezelni a depresszióját. Viszont kiújult az aranyere és borzasztóan fáj neki, ezért nem tud megülni nyugodtan a helyén. Ettől függetlenül ez az egy órás csoportterápia olyan erőt ad neki mindig, hogy ezt nem akarta elszalasztani és bocsánatot kért a többiektől. Aztán pedig, a többiek kértek tőle elnézést és már nem zavart senkit a ficánkolása. Pár hónappal később az egyik beteg mesélte, aki akkor azon a csoporton ott volt, hogy a gyereke panaszkodott az egyik iskolatársára. Míg korábban azt mondta volna neki, szemet szemért…., most azt mondta neki, beszélgessen vele, kérdezzen rá, mit és miért tesz? Törődjön a társával. Érdeklődjön a véleménye felől és ne a bomlasztó, agresszív támadó, undorító, helytelen viselkedésére reagáljon. Miért van szüksége arra, hogy megbántsa őt? A bántalmazó gyerek meglepődött, hogy most nem vitát kap vissza, hanem figyelmet, majd elmondta, tetszik neki a kislány. Otthon olyan sokat veszekednek, aztán puszival békülnek ki a szülei, hogy ő is erre számított. A kislány közölte vele, többet ne bántsa őt és ezentúl időnként rá fog mosolyogni a kisfiúra, és ha jól viselkedik, puszit fog neki dobni. Szóval ezért sem érdemes abbahagyni a pozitív dolgokkal kapcsolatos tanításokat, mert egyáltalán nem mindegy, milyenek lesznek a gyermekeink, milyen lesz a környezetünk hangulata. Ebben a világban élünk és szükséges dolgok ezek.
Én köszi, ha kiküldöd a gyógyszerésznek a jó gondolataidat. Te is nyugodtabb leszel tőle és ő is érezheti a törődésedet és még jobb lehet a napja.
Az óvónő felé nem ezt javaslom. Igaz, nem tudom a konkrét helyzetet, de amint az emberséges szót használod, támadhat, védekezhet… Esetleg így: Éva néni megértem, hogy dühös és fáradt vagy és még otthon is helytállsz. Szeretném elmondani, valami zavar engem és szükségem van a segítségedre. Amikor beszélgetünk, mindig felemeled a hangod és úgy érzem, mintha haragudnál rám. Jól érzem? Hogyan lehetne ezen változtatni? Engem ez nagyon zavar és nem tudok ezzel a helyzettel mit kezdeni. Hogyan változtassunk ezen? Miért van ez? Miben tudok neked segíteni? Pl.
Ha az önvizsgálat során úgy érzi az ember, csak körbe és körbe megy, akkor érdemes segítséget kérni egy barátnőtől, védőnőtől, X Fórumokon  , más szakembertől. Egy alkalmas beszélgetés is csodákat eredményezhet.
Élményeket pedig tényleg érdemes megosztani.
Engem nem zavar, ha valaki nem szereti a bölcs idézeteket. Én nagyon szeretem őket. A beszélgetéseim során is szoktam őket alkalmazni és amikor évek múlva azt hallom vissza, annak idején X bölcsesség segített neki túllépni ezen-azon, akkor örülni szoktam.
Így most nektek egy kis ajándék , ami az egyik kedvencem és anno is sokat segített nekem.
Utazó: Milyen időnk lesz ma?
Juhász: Olyan, amilyet én szeretek.
Utazó: Honnan tudod, hogy olyan időnk lesz, amilyet szeretsz?
Juhász: Miután rájöttem, uram, hogy nem lesz mindig olyan idő, amilyet szeretek, megtanultam szeretni azt, amit kapok. Így aztán biztos vagyok benne, hogy olyan időnk lesz, amilyet szeretek. (Anthony de Mello)


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 26)

Az egyik mondatodra szeretnék reagálni kedves Praetorianus: "Egy egyszerű dalocska sem feltétlenül rosszabb mint egy zenekari szimfónia, de azért az utóbbi mégiscsak nagyobb teljesítmény." 
Nálam ez másképpen van. Nekem minden egyformán fontos. Igaz, valamire nem olyan intenzíven figyelek fel, mint másra, de igazándiból nálam a minden tanít vagy tanít elv van. Figyelek arra, ne diszkrimináljak embereket, helyeket, történéseket stb, mert mindennek értelme van. Valakinek egy dalocska eldúdolása is óriási teljesítmény pl. mert autista. Önmagához képest nagyot teljesíthet az ember. Nekem nem több vagy kevesebb egy hang egy zeneműhöz képest, hanem másabb. Egyszer egy autogén tréning órán a tanár a gyakorlat közben olyan kazettát játszott le nekünk, amiben csak egy-egy ilyen-olyan hang volt. Viszont gyönyörű volt. Egyikőnk sem mondta, a zenekari művek jobbak, hanem egységesen azt képviseltük, nem jobb az egyik a másikhoz képest, hanem másabb. Valamikor ez a jobb, valamikor az a jobb, hangulatfüggő. 
Évekkel korábban "kaptam" egy 19 éves pácienst a kollégáimtól, akik már lemondtak erről a fiúról. Azt mondták, fejleszthetetlen, nem tanítható és szó szerint: hülye fog maradni. Nem kevés időmbe telt a vele való foglalatosság. Egy idő után a terápiába bevontam egy kis humán és reál tantárgyakat is. Sokat számoltunk együtt és megszerette. Aztán indult egy számítógépes képzés és beírattam őt. Pár hét után mutatta, kapott egy négyest a számítási feladatokra. Akkortól kezdte el jobban elhinni, hogy jobban is érezheti magát és őt már senki nem nyomhatja el. Azóta levizsgázott, valaki lett és még barátnője is van. Ő tényleg nagyon-nagyon alulról kezdett mindent. A mostani környezete erről mit sem tud. Csak azt látják benne, ő egy csodálatos szimfónia és sokan jobban figyelnek rá, mint a mellette dolgozó diplomás emberkére. Aztán tanítottam ötöd-hatodéves medikusokat is. Értelmes dolgokról is sokat beszélgettünk. Élveztem ezeket a helyzeteket, mert tudtam, sokat tudok segíteni. De! Nekem a medikusok és a fiú (meg még a többiek is persze) egyformán fontosak voltak. 
Egyszer valaki mondta valakire: ő csak egy ......munkás. Amikor mondtam neki, hogy nélküle ezt és ezt nem tudnád megtenni, akkor csöndben maradt és rájött, mindenki fontos. Nekem egy alkoholista, egy csövi, egy diplomás házaspár, akiknek "csak" szexgondjuk van, egyformán fontos. Hangok nélkül sincs szimfónia. Ép hangok nélkül a zenekar sem jó zenekar. Most ennyi jutott erről eszembe, de kíváncsian várok akár más véleményeket, hozzáállásokat is.


----------



## xyzZsó (2013 Április 26)

Szervusz Katuskatus!

Köszönöm ezt a reggeli ébresztőt, jólesett és a helyére került!
Üdvözlettel

Zsó


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 26)

OK, lehet, hogy nem jól fogalmaztam meg, hogy mit akartam mondani. Szóval a következőt szerettem volna: amikor az ember tanul valamit - bármit, nyelvet, tudományt, technikákat - akkor a korai fázisban megtanul bizonyos dolgokat. Aztán amikor fejlődik a tudásszintje, akkor új dolgokat tanul, és a régieket esetleg már nem is használja. Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy a régi dolgok érvénytelenné váltak, hanem azt, hogy feljebb került a tudásszintje, és már tud mást, jobbat, hatékonyabbat. 

Mondjuk ha egy nyelvet tanulsz, akkor az elején csak nagyon egyszerűen tudod kifejezni magad az idegen nyelven. Aztán később már tudsz árnyaltabban is fogalmazni. Ami nem azt jelenti, hogy az egyszerű fogalmazás, amit az elején tanultál, rossz volt, vagy érvénytelenné vált, csak azt, hogy most már tudsz helyette jobbat. Így már világosabb, hogy mire gondoltam?


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 26)

Tivrola írta:


> Kedves Praetorianus!
> Idéznék a blogodról (gratulálok hozzá):
> *Hogyan jött létre a Sedona módszer - folytatás*
> 
> ...



Biztos vagy abban, hogy két perc alatt minden el tudsz engedni? MINDENT, születésedig visszamenően? Úgy értem, hogy tényleg mindent? És a béke és nyugalom, amit megszereztél ezáltal, az kitart napi 24 órában, heti 7 napon át??
Mert akkor olyan csodalény vagy, akihez hasonló még a világon nem született....
De szerintem nem ugyanarra gondolunk. Most nem arról beszélek, hogy átmenetileg megnyugszol, relaxálsz - ez jó dolog, de nem erről van szó. 
Arról van szó, hogy semmi nem tud megzavarni, soha semmi. Az üvöltő gyerekek sem, a súlyos orvosi diagnózis sem, az atomháború sem. Közeli hozzátartozód halála sem. Szó szerint semmi.

Ezt érte el Lester Levenson.

És közben "mellesleg" kigyógyult a gyógyíthatatlannak mondott szívkoszorúér-elzáródásából, ami miatt hazaküldték meghalni (1952-ben még nem volt bypass műtét), kigyógyult a gyomorfekélyéből, a sárgaságából, a mindenféle fájdalmas betegségéből. 

Ha úgy érzed, hogy erre te is képes vagy, akkor elismerésem. De szerintem nem ugyanarról beszélünk.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 26)

Damsel8 írta:


> Ez kicsit hasonlít a Ho'oponopono-ra.
> Dr. Hew Len azt mondja: Ne tervezz! Jobban fogod érezni magad, ha az Istenire bízod, hogy elrendezze a dolgokat (Isten mégis csak jobban tudja mire van szükségünk  ). Az elvárások és szándékok semmiféle hatást sem gyakorolnak az Istenire. Az Isteni azt és akkor tesz, amit és amikor jónak lát. Arra kell koncentrálni, hogy visszatérjünk a zéróállapotba (a koncepció a megosztott energia - közös emlékek, programok tisztogatása). Zérópontban semmi sem létezik, problémák sem, és ott nincs arra szükség, hogy valamilyen szándékunk legyen. Amikor zéró vagy, minden a rendelkezésedre áll, mert egy isteni lény vagy.
> Nem az a lényeg, hogy eredményt érj el, hanem, hogy békét teremts. Ha ez sikerül, akkor azt az eredményt is megkapod, amire eredetileg törekedtél.



Tudod, mi a vicces? Hogy itt most mindenféle hawaii embereket idézünk, miközben kétezer éve van itt nekünk egy Bibliánk, amiben mindez le van írva:

"És mikor imádkoztok, ne legyetek sok beszédűek, mint a pogányok, a kik azt gondolják, hogy az ő sok beszédükért hallgattatnak meg. 
Ne legyetek hát ezekhez hasonlók; mert jól tudja a ti Atyátok, mire van szükségetek, mielőtt kérnétek tőle. "

Máté 6, 6-7

Egyébként dr. Len azt is elmondja, miért nem jó az az agykontrollos technika, amikor kimondunk valami rosszat, és magunkban "töröljük."


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 26)

katuskatus írta:


> Örülök neki kedves Tivrola
> 
> Tökjó, hogy keresed azokat a lehetőségeket, amik számodra jók lehetnek.
> Nem mindenkinek szükséges gyógyszerésznek lennie  Nem véletlenül vagy ott és ahogy, ahol éppen vagy  Ebből érdemes a legjobban kihozni
> ...



Nekem az a bajom a bölcs idézetekkel, hogy már székrekedésem van tőlük. Reggel átnézem a fészbukot, és 30-40 bölcs idézet néz vissza rám. Minden reggel. Brrr. A világ legegyszerűbb dolga az interneten bölcs idézeteket keresni. Pillanatok alatt sok ezret talál az ember, téma szerint csoportosítva. Konzerv bölcsességek. Készen csomagolt megvilágosodás. 90%-a amerikai szerzőktől, vagy legalábbis angolból fordítva.
A francia, olasz, esetleg japán, kínai, vagy éppen cseh, orosz nyelven megfogalmazott bölcsességek már nem menők, mert mindent elönt az amerikai okosság. Most már ott tartunk, hogy Platón vagy Arisztotelész bölcsességeit is angolból fordítják magyarra. 

Én inkább azt mondanám, hogy egyetlen tett többet ér, mint ezer bölcsesség. Ennek ellenére az elengedés kapcsán szoktam idézni, de kizárólag a módszer atyjától, Lester Levensontól.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 26)

Damsel8 írta:


> Ez kicsit hasonlít a Ho'oponopono-ra.
> Dr. Hew Len azt mondja: Ne tervezz! Jobban fogod érezni magad, ha az Istenire bízod, hogy elrendezze a dolgokat (Isten mégis csak jobban tudja mire van szükségünk  ). Az elvárások és szándékok semmiféle hatást sem gyakorolnak az Istenire. Az Isteni azt és akkor tesz, amit és amikor jónak lát. Arra kell koncentrálni, hogy visszatérjünk a zéróállapotba (a koncepció a megosztott energia - közös emlékek, programok tisztogatása). Zérópontban semmi sem létezik, problémák sem, és ott nincs arra szükség, hogy valamilyen szándékunk legyen. Amikor zéró vagy, minden a rendelkezésedre áll, mert egy isteni lény vagy.
> Nem az a lényeg, hogy eredményt érj el, hanem, hogy békét teremts. Ha ez sikerül, akkor azt az eredményt is megkapod, amire eredetileg törekedtél.



Amúgy igaz, hogy vannak hasonlóságok, majd rá fogok térni, hogy szerintem hol (csak most kicsit anyagtorlódás van).

>Nem az a lényeg, hogy eredményt érj el, hanem, hogy békét teremts. Ha ez sikerül, akkor azt az eredményt is megkapod, amire eredetileg törekedtél. 

Igen, és ez is a Bibliából jön (azt szoktam mondani, hogy az egész Ho.... lényegében az Újszövetség a nyakában egy hawaii virágfüzérrel), mégpedig imígyen:


 
Ne aggodalmaskodjatok tehát, és ne mondjátok: Mit együnk? vagy: Mit igyunk? vagy: Mivel ruházkodjunk?

Mert mind ezeket a pogányok kérdezik. Mert jól tudja a ti mennyei Atyátok, hogy mind ezekre szükségetek van.



*Hanem keressétek először Istennek országát, és az ő igazságát; és ezek mind megadatnak néktek.*



<tbody>

</tbody>Máté 6, 31-33


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 26)

katuskatus írta:


> Kedves Praetorianus!
> Elolvastam a blogot is. Lennének kérdéseim:
> 
> Ezt írod: "Azt szokták tanítani, hogy az érzelmek jók, fontosak - az elengedési technikák szerint nem jók semmire, hagyni kell őket távozni."
> ...



Nos, akkor a válaszok. Haladjunk sorjában. 
Hogyan is történik az elengedés?
Van rá számos technika, most egyet bemutatok. Elképzelsz valamiféle csövet, olyat, amit az olajfúró-tornyoknál használnak. Amikor érzed, hogy valamilyen érzet felmerül - düh, aggodalom, vágyakozás, harag, sajnálkozás, stb. - akkor megfigyeled, mit érzel a hasadban vagy a mellkasodnál. Lesz ott valamilyen szorító vagy más módon megnyilvánuló érzés. Ha lehet, hajtsd le a fejed (kikapcsoljuk az elménket a folyamatból, az elengedés NEM az elménk segítségével történik). Ha ez nem megy, mert mondjuk az adott helyzetben hülyén venné ki magát, akkor anélkül is jó. Szóval lehajtod a fejed, és gondolatban ezt a csövet odailleszted a hasadhoz vagy a mellkasodhoz. Utána elképzeled, ahogy az érzelem a csövön keresztül kiárad. Nem jó és nem rossz - csak energia. Távozni akar. Hagyod távozni. Én többnyire színt is szoktam hozzá vizualizálni. Néha sárga, máskor piros vagy éppen fekete. Hagyod, hogy kiáradjon. Még egy kicsit... még, még, na még egy kicsit. És el is engedted. 

Ez csak egy technika, van talán egy tucatnyi ezekből, majd a többiről is fogok írni.


----------



## Tivrola (2013 Április 26)

praetorianus írta:


> Nos, akkor a válaszok. Haladjunk sorjában.
> Hogyan is történik az elengedés?
> Van rá számos technika, most egyet bemutatok. Elképzelsz valamiféle csövet, olyat, amit az olajfúró-tornyoknál használnak. Amikor érzed, hogy valamilyen érzet felmerül - düh, aggodalom, vágyakozás, harag, sajnálkozás, stb. - akkor megfigyeled, mit érzel a hasadban vagy a mellkasodnál. Lesz ott valamilyen szorító vagy más módon megnyilvánuló érzés. Ha lehet, hajtsd le a fejed (kikapcsoljuk az elménket a folyamatból, az elengedés NEM az elménk segítségével történik). Ha ez nem megy, mert mondjuk az adott helyzetben hülyén venné ki magát, akkor anélkül is jó. Szóval lehajtod a fejed, és gondolatban ezt a csövet odailleszted a hasadhoz vagy a mellkasodhoz. Utána elképzeled, ahogy az érzelem a csövön keresztül kiárad. Nem jó és nem rossz - csak energia. Távozni akar. Hagyod távozni. Én többnyire színt is szoktam hozzá vizualizálni. Néha sárga, máskor piros vagy éppen fekete. Hagyod, hogy kiáradjon. Még egy kicsit... még, még, na még egy kicsit. És el is engedted.
> 
> Ez csak egy technika, van talán egy tucatnyi ezekből, majd a többiről is fogok írni.



Hali!
Ez kicsit hasonlít Brandon Bays: Belső utazás c. művéhez. Azt már próbáltam könyvből, hanganyaggal...
Ha meditálok és ellazultam teljesen kiüresedem, nem merül fel negatív érzelem.
Megyek azért kipróbálom amit írtál, hátha most jön VALAMI, azaz kiárad a csövön...

Ellazultam, fejem kissé előre hajtottam és alfába mentem. Amikor szintemre megyek, ott szeretet és béke van. Még Éva nénire in csak szeretettel tudok gondolni. Itt nem jön "düh, aggodalom, vágyakozás, harag, sajnálkozás". 
Nincs mit elengedni, csak melegség és biztonság van. A bibi ez nem tart ki "24 órában, heti 7 napon át". Hatnak rám mások érzelmei, gondolatai és főleg a beszédük.

Lester Levsont nem ismerem, de majd utána nézek az életének és főleg annak, hogy Ő "24 órában, heti 7 napon át" az elengedés után csodalénnyé vált, vagy neki sem sikerült teljesen. 

Sok agykontrollos gyógyulásról olvashatunk, de ezek az emberek sem válnak csodálatos lényekké, van aki újra megbetegszik, problémáik - megoldandó feledataik nekik is vannak folyamatosan. 
Mert ez a világ ilyen. Megtapasztalhatjuk emberi voltunkat szellemlényekként és akik még nem világosodtak meg (igen kevesen akadtak a történelem folyamán) mennek az úton.

Felfrissültem és már ezért is érdemes meditálni. Köszönöm neked!
Köszönöm a lelkesedésed is és a jobbító tanító szándékod.

Neked sikerült elengedned a negatív érzelmeket? Neked kitart az energiád "24 órában, heti 7 napon át"?
Szeretném elmondani, hogy valami zavar engem, amikor az írásaidat olvasom, olyan, mintha mindenre tudnád a választ és úgy érzem meg szeretnél felelni. Jól érzem?

Remélem nem tartod tolakodásnak, de tényleg érdekel.

Szép napot!


----------



## Tivrola (2013 Április 26)

katuskatus írta:


> Örülök neki kedves Tivrola
> 
> Tökjó, hogy keresed azokat a lehetőségeket, amik számodra jók lehetnek.
> Nem mindenkinek szükséges gyógyszerésznek lennie  Nem véletlenül vagy ott és ahogy, ahol éppen vagy  Ebből érdemes a legjobban kihozni
> ...



Kedves Katuskatus!
Nekem nagyon bejönnek az idézetek, bölcseletek. Szeretem a történeteket, a meséket is. Mostanában sokat olvasok a gyerekeknek. 

Tudod mi ugrott be? Alíz csodaországban:

"- Lenne szíves megmondani, merre kell mennem? - Az attól függ, hová akarsz jutni - felelte a Fakutya. 
- Ó, az egészen mindegy - mondta Alice. 
- Akkor az is egészen mindegy, hogy merre mégy - mondta a Fakutya. - Csak menj, menj, ameddig... 
- Ameddig valahová el nem jutok - fejezte be Alice. 
- Valahová okvetlen eljutsz - mondta a Fakutya -, ha elég sokáig mégy. "

Szerintem zseniális. A beszélgetés és az előadások is sokkal jobbak, ha történetek idézetek vannak benne, mert el lehet képzelni és jobban megmarad.
Alkalmazom a tőled olvasottakat. Tényleg nagyon hálás vagyok. Ez járható "út", jó érzéseim (előérzeteim) vannak az ilyen jellegű, építő kommunikáció tényleg ütős.

Írtad: "Akkor átgondolni még: a kisebb-nagyobb környezetemben miben és hol nem érzem jól magam."
Nem érzem jól magam az előttem tornyosuló feladatoktól, és bármennyit oldok is meg, a körülöttem élőknek nem elég...

Szeretet áradjon!


----------



## Tivrola (2013 Április 26)

Nekem tetszett:
http://www.ted.com/talks/candy_chang_before_i_die_i_want_to.html


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 26)

Érthető, persze: ahogy haladunk előre, a tudásunk gyarapodik:
Jó ez a fakutyás idézet  . Én további sorokat is gondoltam hozzá 
Idézetek: ha székrekedés van tőlük, akkor egyszerű, nem szükséges elolvasni 
Kinek a tettek azok, amik elindítják a fejlődés útján, kinek a bölcsességek, kinek más. Te is idézel időnként egy személytől, ill. a Bibliából is  Ki a Bibliai idézetek szereti, de valakinek meg ezekkel van teli a puttonya, ki pedig másoktól szeret bemásolni.
Tök mindegy, kitől idéz az ember, ha segít, akkor már megérte leírni. Én pl. 4 helyen tanultam meg az Autogén tréninget, nem beszélve a többi technikákról, mert nem kevesen vettem részt. Azért tettem, mert valakinek az a módszer segít, ahogyan az első helyen tanultam meg és úgy adtam tovább, valakinek a második…, de valakinek az összegyúrtak segítenek. Vannak alternatívák és ez a jó, mert mások vagyunk.
A tornyosuló feladatokról kicsit később...
A békét teremtés nagyon jól hangzik és egyetértek teljesen.
A technika, amit leírtál, hogy pl. a dühünket egy csövön keresztül árasszuk ki, engedjük el, nekem az agykontrollos technikára hasonlít, csak más szavakkal. Mindkét esetben törlés/elengedés történik. Vagy ezt hogy látjátok?
Mi újság a gyerekekkel? Pl. megverte a társát és dühös, ingerlékeny, feszült lett. Tehát a tett következett be először és nem a technikát alkalmazta azonnal. Nem mindenki és minden helyzetben tudja azonnal pl. a dühét kontrollálni, én sem. Valamikor több percet is igénybe vesz a nyugalmam megteremtése. Szóval ez a gyermek otthon megcsinálja ezt az elengedést, majd másnap visszamegy a suliba. A másik gyerek még mindig dühös rá vagy fél tőle. Aztán lehet, újra egymásnak mennek, mert pl. nem kértek egymástól bocsánatot, így a feszkó megmarad. Aztán ez a gyermek újra megveri a másikat, majd elmegy haza és elengedi a feszültségét stb, stb. Hogy is van ez?
Ez a módszer hasonlít másra is, amit én szoktam alkalmazni: pl. nézem a híradót és közben eszem. Beszélnek arról, ki kit vert meg, hogyan halt meg, hol van háború stb. Ha pont akkor nyelnék le egy falatot, amikor pl. az ölés szó vagy bármilyen negatív szó elhangzik, azt nem szeretném „táplálékként” sem megenni, hanem azonnal ezt gondolom: kristálytiszta gyémánttá változzon az infó. Tehát az un. „negatív” infót pozitívvá változtatom (a gyémánt egy tökéletesen tiszta, mindent pozitívan/pozitívvá feloldó energia a fejemben…is), majd azt mondom, menjen oda, ahol a legnagyobb szükség van rá. Másnak is segítsen. Viszont ezzel együtt kiküldöm pl. a béke, szeretet stb. szavakat oda, ahol/akikről ez a hír szólt és azoknak is, akik ezt még hallgatják rajtam kívül.
Volna egy kérdésem: mondjuk, valamiért nem hatékony valakinek a viselkedése és ezt nem veszi észre. Ilyen naponta fordulhat elő mindannyiunknál, tehát nem kevés alkalommal. Aztán jön valaki és próbálgatja elmondani, hogyan kéne változtatnia. Jobb esetben az illető, ha jó tanács, akkor megfogadja, de sok esetben, mivel nem hatékonyan van kiközvetítve, azért a másik feszült lehet. Mivel elmondják a frankót, hogyan változtasson, nő a feszültsége, de aztán eszébe jut a módszer és kiengedi a csövön a rossz érzéseit. Aztán ennyi? Persze, megnyugodhat, akár teljesen is, de ennyi?
Most egy teljesen szélsőséges példa jutott eszembe: valaki megöl valakit, aztán elengedi a rossz érzéseit, majd újból öl… Szóval ez is hogyan van?


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 26)

Tivrola írta:


> Hali!
> Ez kicsit hasonlít Brandon Bays: Belső utazás c. művéhez. Azt már próbáltam könyvből, hanganyaggal...
> Ha meditálok és ellazultam teljesen kiüresedem, nem merül fel negatív érzelem.
> Megyek azért kipróbálom amit írtál, hátha most jön VALAMI, azaz kiárad a csövön...
> ...



Igen, a relaxáció meg alfa szép dolog, de az elengedés nem azonos az agykontrollal. Nem is meditálás.
Az agykontroll jó dolog, de szerintem túl lehet lépni rajta. Azt mondják, Domján doktor is túllépett már rajta. 
Szerintem van mit elengedni. Érzelmeket elsősorban. Meg vágyakat. Meg kívánságokat.

Lester Levenson életéről olvashatsz a blogon, amibe néha szoktam írni: elengedes.blog.hu

>Szeretném elmondani, hogy valami zavar engem, amikor az írásaidat olvasom, olyan, mintha mindenre tudnád a választ 
Abszolút nem tudom mindenre a választ. 

>és úgy érzem meg szeretnél felelni. Jól érzem? 
Megfelelni kinek vagy minek? Nem izgat a megfelelés, inkább azért írogatok, mert annyi úgy érzem, vannak dolgok, amiket helyre kellene tenni.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 26)

katuskatus írta:


> Érthető, persze: ahogy haladunk előre, a tudásunk gyarapodik:
> Jó ez a fakutyás idézet  . Én további sorokat is gondoltam hozzá
> Idézetek: ha székrekedés van tőlük, akkor egyszerű, nem szükséges elolvasni
> Kinek a tettek azok, amik elindítják a fejlődés útján, kinek a bölcsességek, kinek más. Te is idézel időnként egy személytől, ill. a Bibliából is  Ki a Bibliai idézetek szereti, de valakinek meg ezekkel van teli a puttonya, ki pedig másoktól szeret bemásolni.
> ...



Jaja, tényleg nem szoktam elolvasni azt a mérhetetlen konzervbölcsesség-tömeget, ami az internet csatornáin bugyog le. Azért nem szeretem, mert azt az illúziót adja, mint ha idézetekkel bármit is meg lehetne oldani. A Bibliából csak azért idéztem, mert egy kicsit tragikomikus dolognak tartom, hogy mindenféle obskurus hawaii csodadoktoroktól veszünk át olyan gondolatokat, amelyek legalább ezer éve a saját kultúránk részét képezik. 


>A technika, amit leírtál, hogy pl. a dühünket egy csövön keresztül árasszuk ki, engedjük el, nekem az agykontrollos technikára hasonlít, csak más szavakkal. 
Szerintem nem igazán hasonlít. Először is itt nem alfázunk. Másodszor a törlés/elengedés közé ne tegyünk egyenlőségjelet, mert nem ugyanaz!! Ha olvastad esetleg a Zero Limits könyvet, abban mondja a hawaii csodadoktor: ha a számítógépen valamit kitörlünk, akkor mi történik vele? Bekerül a Kukába. De ott marad a számítógépen. Semmit nem lehet kitörölni. Amiről azt hisszük, hogy kitöröltük, az valójában ugyanott marad, csak nehezebb észrevenni. Szóval szerintem a kettő csak nagyon távolról hasonlít egymásra. 

>Hogy is van ez?
Amikor dühös vagy, elengeded. Aztán ha megint dühös vagy, megint elengeded. Aztán ha megint dühös vagy, akkor megint. Lehet csinálni napi sok-sok órában akár. Gond nélkül. Természetesen nem mindig fog mindenkinek sikerülni. Teniszezni is sokan szokta, mégsem lesz mindenki Nadal. De azért aki nem lesz Nadal, az is jót fog teniszezni. Annak is jót fog tenni. Így van ez. 

Nem egészen értem, mi az, hogy valakinek "nem hatékony" a viselkedése? A viselkedés hatékonyságát mivel mérik, vagy mihez képest?

>Most egy teljesen szélsőséges példa jutott eszembe: valaki megöl valakit, aztán elengedi a rossz érzéseit, majd újból öl… Szóval ez is hogyan van?

Nem tudok olyanról, hogy valaki az elengedés technika használata után ölt volna... Szóval ilyen mesterségesen kiagyalt példákra nem tudok mit mondani. 
Elképzelni persze mindent el lehet.
Ezzel az erővel azt is meg lehetne kérdezni, hogy az agykontroll elmetükre technikát lehet-e arra alkalmazni, hogy vizualizáljak mondjuk egy bankrablást, érezzem az örömöt, ahogyan a ropogós bankjegyeket a zsákomba rakom, a biztonsági őrt a padlóra küldöm, és elrohanok... Hogy is van ez?

>Aztán ennyi? Persze, megnyugodhat, akár teljesen is, de ennyi?
Igen, ennyi. A módszer egyszerű. De tudjuk, hogy a jó dolgok mindig egyszerűek. És attól, hogy valami egyszerű, még nem biztos, hogy könnyű is.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 26)

katuskatus írta:


> Érthető, persze: ahogy haladunk előre, a tudásunk gyarapodik:
> Jó ez a fakutyás idézet  . Én további sorokat is gondoltam hozzá
> Idézetek: ha székrekedés van tőlük, akkor egyszerű, nem szükséges elolvasni
> Kinek a tettek azok, amik elindítják a fejlődés útján, kinek a bölcsességek, kinek más. Te is idézel időnként egy személytől, ill. a Bibliából is  Ki a Bibliai idézetek szereti, de valakinek meg ezekkel van teli a puttonya, ki pedig másoktól szeret bemásolni.
> ...



Jaja, tényleg nem szoktam elolvasni azt a mérhetetlen konzervbölcsesség-tömeget, ami az internet csatornáin bugyog le. Azért nem szeretem, mert azt az illúziót adja, mint ha idézetekkel bármit is meg lehetne oldani. A Bibliából csak azért idéztem, mert egy kicsit tragikomikus dolognak tartom, hogy mindenféle obskurus hawaii csodadoktoroktól veszünk át olyan gondolatokat, amelyek legalább ezer éve a saját kultúránk részét képezik. 


>A technika, amit leírtál, hogy pl. a dühünket egy csövön keresztül árasszuk ki, engedjük el, nekem az agykontrollos technikára hasonlít, csak más szavakkal. 
Szerintem nem igazán hasonlít. Először is itt nem alfázunk. Másodszor a törlés/elengedés közé ne tegyünk egyenlőségjelet, mert nem ugyanaz!! Ha olvastad esetleg a Zero Limits könyvet, abban mondja a hawaii csodadoktor: ha a számítógépen valamit kitörlünk, akkor mi történik vele? Bekerül a Kukába. De ott marad a számítógépen. Semmit nem lehet kitörölni. Amiről azt hisszük, hogy kitöröltük, az valójában ugyanott marad, csak nehezebb észrevenni. Szóval szerintem a kettő csak nagyon távolról hasonlít egymásra. 

>Hogy is van ez?
Amikor dühös vagy, elengeded. Aztán ha megint dühös vagy, megint elengeded. Aztán ha megint dühös vagy, akkor megint. Lehet csinálni napi sok-sok órában akár. Gond nélkül. Természetesen nem mindig fog mindenkinek sikerülni. Teniszezni is sokan szokta, mégsem lesz mindenki Nadal. De azért aki nem lesz Nadal, az is jót fog teniszezni. Annak is jót fog tenni. Így van ez. 

Nem egészen értem, mi az, hogy valakinek "nem hatékony" a viselkedése? A viselkedés hatékonyságát mivel mérik, vagy mihez képest?

>Most egy teljesen szélsőséges példa jutott eszembe: valaki megöl valakit, aztán elengedi a rossz érzéseit, majd újból öl… Szóval ez is hogyan van?

Nem tudok olyanról, hogy valaki az elengedés technika használata után ölt volna... Szóval ilyen mesterségesen kiagyalt példákra nem tudok mit mondani. 
Elképzelni persze mindent el lehet.
Ezzel az erővel azt is meg lehetne kérdezni, hogy az agykontroll elmetükre technikát lehet-e arra alkalmazni, hogy vizualizáljak mondjuk egy bankrablást, érezzem az örömöt, ahogyan a ropogós bankjegyeket a zsákomba rakom, a biztonsági őrt a padlóra küldöm, és elrohanok... Hogy is van ez?

>Aztán ennyi? Persze, megnyugodhat, akár teljesen is, de ennyi?
Igen, ennyi. A módszer egyszerű. De tudjuk, hogy a jó dolgok mindig egyszerűek. És attól, hogy valami egyszerű, még nem biztos, hogy könnyű is.


----------



## Barrydo1 (2013 Április 26)

katuskatus írta:


> Végül is a lényeg, mindegy honnan indul ki az ember, teremtünk így vagy úgy mindennel.
> Ez az esernyős történet nagyon jó. Szeretem az ilyeneket. Ilyenek vagyunk. Annak idején az egészségügyben azt tanították, a vizelet nagyon veszélyes és mérgező. Én is elhittem és ezt adtam tovább. Aztán jött egy másik suli, ahol a gyógyító erejéről kezdtek el beszélni, majd beleástam magam az irodalmába és rájöttem, bizony az eü-ben rosszul tanítottak bennünket. Innentől fogva elkezdtem mindent több oldalról szemlélni, akármennyire is úgy látszott, csak egyféle igazsága van X dolognak, a többes tapasztalatok, többes információk lettek azok, amik eldöntötték, melyik mellett állok ki. Azt is tanították, hogy a magas C-vit bevitel vesekövességet okoz sok esetben. Ezt is így adtam tovább. Aztán kezembe került egy irodalom, amiben leírták, ez egyáltalán nem bizonyított dolog. (Ez az irodalom valszeg nálam van, meg tudom keresni.) Szóval már a tapasztalatok azok, amik már inkább befolyásolnak és ahogyan azt már sokan leírták, nem egy igazság létezik. Mindenki és sok mindent másképpen lát. Azért vagyunk, hogy mindannyian alternatívát adjunk a másiknak is és hagyjuk, ő válasszon az utak közül. Meg persze érdemes azért eszméket cserélni, mert mindig tanulunk a másoktól is.
> Nagyon szívesen az imát
> Szerintem nem nyitok fórumot.  Időnként megragadnak hozzászólások és elfog az írás  , de sokszor csak olvasgatok inkább.
> ...



Kedves katuskatus!

Nincsenek véletlenek. Nem lehet véletlen, hogy pont most olvastam írásod, mikor szinte egyenlőség jelet lehetne vonni a tanáros példád, és az én jelenlegi helyzetem között. Csak én nem vagyok képes kívülről nézni a dolgokat. Pontosabban próbálom, de egyelőre még elég sokszor elkap a gépszíj. A tükör - technikát próbáltam többször, és tanácsot is kértem, de egyelőre nem tudom, mit akar a helyzet megtanítani nekem. 
Annak viszont nagyon örülök, hogy rátok bukkantam, mert nagyon sok érdekes, megszívlelendő dolgot olvastam már. Biztos vagyok benne, hogy ha lassan is de megtalálom a megoldást. (Csak addig ne csavarodjak be.)


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 26)

*Mi nem*

Érdekes, hogy amikor az ember valami újdonsággal találkozik, a tipikus reakció az, hogy ez olyan, mint...

Ami persze érhető is, mindig könnyebb egy új dolgot hozzákapcsolni egy meglévőhöz, mint újként elfogadni. És persze tényleg vannak hasonlóságok. 
Ezzel együtt az elengedés/Sedona, stb. technika:

- nem agykontroll
-nem meditáció
- nem pozitív gondolkodás
- nem megerősítés, mantrázás
- nem vizualizálás
- nem ima

szóval mindez nem, annak ellenére, hogy persze vannak hasonlóságok


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 26)

katuskatus írta:


> Kedves Praetorianus!
> Elolvastam a blogot is. Lennének kérdéseim:
> 
> Ezt írod: "Azt szokták tanítani, hogy az érzelmek jók, fontosak - az elengedési technikák szerint nem jók semmire, hagyni kell őket távozni."
> ...



Akkor folytatom a válaszokat. 
Az, hogy úgymond energiát adunk a célunknak, azért szükségtelen, mert nem szükséges hozzá. Minél inkább azon görcsölünk, hogy teljesedjen, annál nehezebben fog teljesülni. A vizualizáció nem rossz - egyszer. De egynél többször nem szükséges. Miért is kellene sokszor? 

Ami a vágyakat illeti: igen, úgy általában a vágyak nem jók. Mégpedig azért nem, mert mit is jelent a vágy? Azt, hogy valamit nagyon szeretnénk, ami nincs meg. Vagyis a vágy alapeleme a "nincs", a hiány. Hiszen ha meglenne, nem vágynánk rá. Hasonló ez ahhoz, hogy ne próbáljuk a dolgokat, hanem csináljuk. Mert vagy próbálunk valamit, vagy csinálunk - a kettő egyszerre nem megy. Hasonló ez a vágyakkal is. Vagy vágyunk valamire, vagy megszerezzük - de a kettő egyszerre nem megy.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 26)

Elnézést,kétszer jött le a válasz. Ennek az volt oka, hogy folyamatosan hibaüzenetet kaptam a rendszertől, és egyszerűen nem tudtam megállapítani, hogy akkor most átment-e az üzenet vagy sem.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 27)

„Azt mondják, Domján doktor is túllépett már rajta. ”
Ezzel van egy kis gondom: ki mondja? Ő személyesen nyilatkozta ezt?

Az elengedés nekem is továbbra is kevés. Elmondom az egyik részét, hogy miért: attól, hogy elengedünk egy dühöt, félelmet, azt kiengedjük a térbe és más még megérezheti, lásd szobás vagy a kutyás példa. Ha valaki mellé állsz, de semmit nem beszéltetek előtte, attól még megérezheted pl. a dühét, az örömét. Ha elengedünk egy dühöt, az az energia még mást „megtalálhat” és kifejtheti a hatását. 

Ha neked az elengedés tetszik, akkor érdemes azt alkalmazni. Én inkább így szoktam tenni: átalakítom, aztán engedem el. Nem szeretnék kiküldeni a térbe kószáló negatív dolgokat, inkább pozitívvá formálom előtte. Lásd gyémántos rész. Van mit átalakítanunk, majd elengedtünk, ez tény.

Az idézetek hozzájárulhatnak a megoldásokhoz. Nem megoldják a dolgainkat, ez igaz, hanem eszünkbe juttathatnak olyan lehetőségeket, ami által jöhet egy jó megoldásunk. Anthony de Mello , meg Szókratész meg még többen nem csodadoktorok. Én sok „konzerv” bölcsességet ismerek és mondom is a klienseknek 100 éve. Ha nem segítene, nem mondanám. A tapasztalatom azt mondja, sokaknak segít. Akkor tehát mondom és én is szeretem őket olvasni.
Ha te maradsz a Bibliánál és Sedona-nál és onnan idézel csak, akkor egészségedre. Ha neked ez a jó, akkor Amen. 

Amit beütünk egy számgépbe és töröljük, az még tényleg ott marad. Kivétel, ha pl. szénné ég a gép. Egyébként én sem vagyok a törlés híve, hanem a megoldás/átalakítás híve vagyok. Nekem a törlésről és a sima elengedésről (csak úgy elengedem és nem végzek önvizsgálatot, esetleg tévedhettem, esetleg megbánthattam valakit, esetleg mi a jelentése a negatív érzelmi állapotomnak, ami megjelent és most egy csövön elengedem és ennyi, mit tanulhatok az esetből) a búcsúcédula vagy megváltó cédula szokott eszembe jutni, amikor is régen a bűnbocsánat, a feloldozás feltételévé tették a cédulák megvételét. Ha valaki elkövetett egy „bűnt”, akkor megvásárolhatta a cédulát és röviden, letudhatta a bűnét. Meg most jutott még eszembe: azzal is gondom van, ha valaki elmegy gyónni és elmondja, hogy pl. lopott. A pap azt mondja neki, 50 Miatyánk 50 Üdvözlégy és ne csináljon ilyet többet és megbocsáttatik és ennyi (nem minden papra vonatkozik ez). Miiii? Ahelyett, hogy a pap arra ösztökélné az illetőt, vigye vissza a lopott motort vagy csavart vagy poharat, bármit és megbeszélné vele, miért volt szüksége erre, miért nem célszerű cselekedet, hogyan szerezhet munkát a megélhetéséhez, stb. 100 ima és viszontlátás. hmm.

Hatékony vagy nem hatékony viselkedés: a normához képest. Most lehetne azon vitázni, milyen norma, mihez képest stb. Ha mindent kifejt az ember, mert azt gondolja, nem egyértelmű, akkor egy napig is írhatnánk egy bejegyzést. Nem hatékony viselkedés pl: megverem a másikat, ordítok vele, leköpöm, megölöm. Hatékony viselkedés: Nem csinálom az előzőket, hanem megnézem, miben hibázhattam, tudok bocsánatot kérni és megbocsátani, alkalmazok pozitív probléma megoldási stratégiákat, meg tudok hallgatni másokat, figyelmes tudok lenni, megértő..ilyenek. pl. Tudom én, hogy Te tudod, én mire gondoltam a nem hatékony alatt 

Vizualizálni egy bankrablást…. Érdekes. Hát igen. Sokan így kezdik, mert előre kitervelik. 

Nem szükséges a céljaink eléréséhez energia? Dehogynem. Minden energia: gondolkodás, egyik lábamat a másik után teszem stb. Még ahhoz is szükséges energia, hogy az ember reggel lenyomja a csörgőórát. Görcsölni tényleg nem érdemes, ez igaz. Görcsölés nélkül elhatározom magam, hogy ma becsöngetek a szomszédomhoz és egyszerűen csak egy kis beszélgetés lesz a célom. Ebben is megvan az energia és minden másban is. Viszont nem mindegy, túlzásba viszünk-e valamit vagy sem. 

Vágyak, célok: nem mindenhogyan és minden vágy jó, ez igaz. Azért én továbbra is vágyom arra, hogy hétvégén ki tudjak bringázni X helyre. Ez a vágyam, ez a célom. Most még nincs meg, de azért fogalmaztam meg, mert annyi programom van, hogy ki kell számolnom, mi fér bele és mi nem, tehát muszáj a célokkal foglalkozni. Aztán a vággyal az a helyzet, jó érzéssel tölt az el, ha erre a vágyamra gondolok, mert igaz, most nincs meg, mert nincs még szombat/vasárnap, de jó rágondolni, mert egyből eszembe jutnak a fák, a víz, a madarak, meg minden jó és ez jó érzés. Elszakadt a cipőm. Elindul egy vágy, hogy jó lenne. Majd megteremtem a vágyamat, időt csinálok magamnak és elmegyek vásárolni egyet. 
Természetesen nem minden vágy jó/egészséges stb. Ha csak azért vágyom rá, mert másnak is van, nem azért, meg szükséges, akkor az problematikus…és tényleg nem jó. 

Mivel ez a elengedés, azaz jön egy düh engedjük el, ha újból jön, megint engedjük el, ha ismét megint… nekem kevés, meg az eddigi infók is kevesek, ill. én soha nem fogok csak úgy negatív érzelmet szélnek ereszteni, pozitívvá formálás és a tanulságok levonása nélkül, ezért ez a topik, ez a módszer nem nekem való. 
Szívből kívánok minden jót azoknak is, akik maradnak és azoknak is, akik nem. 

Elnézést, ha kimaradt valami és nem válaszoltam meg: biztosan „véletlenül”, szándékosan lesz olyan topik, ahol folytatom az eszmecseréket pl. a próbálom szóról, a tükörről becsavarodásról,, hogyan lehet kívülről nézni a dolgokat, tornyosuló feladatokról, ami a környezetnek nem elég  és a többi izgalmas, érdekes, jó dologról is.
Szép napot mindigre és mindenkinek.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 27)

Én ide beköszöntem  : http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?34199-Beszélgető-ezó-teázó-)&highlight=ezoterikus


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 27)

Kedves Katuskatus!

Szerintem egy kicsit várj az ítélettel, még a tizedét sem mondtam el, hogy mi az elengedés és mik a technikák, majd ha egy kicsit többet mondtam el, akkor meglátod, hogy amiket leírtál, annak a nagyobb részére megvan a válasz, csak még nem volt időm rátérni. 
>>>>>>>>>>
„Azt mondják, Domján doktor is túllépett már rajta. ”
Ezzel van egy kis gondom: ki mondja? Ő személyesen nyilatkozta ezt?
>>>>>>>>>>

Ezt egy lelkes agykontrollos ismerősömtől hallottam, aki azt állítja, hogy tőle hallotta. Ellenőrizni nem állt módomban. 

Egyébként nagyon jól ismerem az agykontrollt (amit persze már régen nem agykontrollnak neveznek). Elvégeztem vagy 15 éve az alaptanfolyamot, a továbbképzést is. Azokat a tanfolyamokat is ismerem, amelyek később jelentek meg, a legújabbat is, a Silva Life System 2.0-t (http://www.silvalifesystem.com/products)

Gyakoroltam is, volt ami bejött belőle, meg olyan is volt, ami egyáltalán nem. Azért úgy gondolom, az agykontrollon túl is van élet.

>Azért én továbbra is vágyom arra, hogy hétvégén ki tudjak bringázni X helyre. Ez a vágyam, ez a célom.

Hadd kérdezzem meg: módodban áll, hogy a hétvégén ki tudjál biciklizni X helyre? Mert ha igen, akkor ez nem vágy, hanem szándék. A vágy az, amit nem tudunk megtenni.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Április 27)

praetorianus írta:


> Kedves Katuskatus!
> 
> Szerintem egy kicsit várj az ítélettel, még a tizedét sem mondtam el, hogy mi az elengedés és mik a technikák, majd ha egy kicsit többet mondtam el, akkor meglátod, hogy amiket leírtál, annak a nagyobb részére megvan a válasz, csak még nem volt időm rátérni.
> >>>>>>>>>>
> ...



Kedves Fórumozók!

Nagyon örülök, hogy ráakadtam erre a beszélgetésre! Érdekel a téma, ezért nagyon örülök, hogy végre valaki érdemben beszél róla. 
Kedves Praetorianus, József Attilával szólítlak: "...ülj le közénk, és mesélj!"


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 27)

Okés 

Várok még az ítélettel  Rendben.

A szándékra is és a vágyra is vonatkozik ám, hogy vagy megtesszük, vagy megtörténik vagy sem. Vágyom egy tökfőzelékre. Milyen jó lenne... Aztán vagy lépek és megcsinálom vagy csak a vágyakozás marad. De a vágyakozás beteljesülhet ám. 
A vágyam a bringázás elérése. Vágyódom a bringázásra, kívánom, hogy megtörténhessen és szeretném nagyon ezt az élményt átélni. Vágyom az X környezet megélésére bringázás közben. Ha sikerül az időmbe tenni és az idő is jó lesz, meg nem jön közbe más, akkor már nem vágy, hanem beteljesült cselekvés lesz. 
Szép napot.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Április 27)

Azt gondolom, hogyha bármilyen rendszerről érdemi vitát szeretnének folytatni a felek, alapvető a fogalmak meghatározása, tisztázása, különben rugózhatunk a szavakon, s nem fogunk közös megállapodásra jutni.
Számomra világos, hogy Praetorianus felfogása szerint a szándék a megvalósíthatóság síkján van, lehetséges, csak cselekednem kell, rajtam múlik, a körülmények adva vannak, be tudom teljesíteni. A vágy itt és most nem valósítható meg, túlnő az éppen adott körülményeken. A vágyakozásom így felesleges, leköti az energiáimat.
Máshol látom az ellentmondást. Azt írod, kedves Praetorianus, hogy az elengedés "mi nem", többek között nem vizualizáció, majd ismertetsz egy technikát, s így kezded, hogy képzelj el egy olajfútótornyot... sőt még színeket is varázsolsz az elengedéshez. Ez mi, ha nem vizualizáció?


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 27)

Kedves Terra incognita! 
A szándékom is csak vágy maradhat, ha nem teljesítem be. A vágyak tényleg problématikusak lehetnek, mint azt írtam is, de a vágyból is lehet megvalósított cselekedet és ez is a megvalósítás síkján lehet, de a szándék is kerülhet a nem megvalósított cselekedetek közé is. A szintekkel érdemes vigyázni, hogy "csak" hagyom, energiáimat kösse le és konfliktust feloldó elhárító mechanizmusként használom a vágyaimat vagy 1. teszek az ügy érdekében és megvalósítom 2. rájövök, ez mégsem elérhető, nem jó és akkor olyan gondolatokat helyezek előtérbe, amilyen cselekedeteket viszont meg tudok valósítani. Természetesen a szándék máshol helyezkedik el a szinten és szándéknak többeknél nagyobb az esélye, hogy megvalósulhasson, mint a vágyakozásnak. Egyébként pedig azt írtad kedves Terra a vágyakról is és a vizualizációs részre is, amit én is gondolok.
Praetorianus lehet, azt fogja írni, hogy a maga az elengedés nem ez, nem az továbbra sem. A csővezeték, színek, amit megteremtünk és kiáramoltatjuk a dühöt pl. csak egy eszköz lehet, ahhoz, hogy el tudjuk engedni a negatív érzéseinket. 
Viszont, mivel az elengedés része, így hozzá tartozik a vizualizáció / imagináció is. Elképzelem, hogy elengedek valamit.... De hamarosan többet fogunk erről tudni.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Április 27)

Kedves Katuskatus!
Ha a szándékomat nem teljesítem be, akkor az egy be-nem-teljesített szándék lesz, nem használok rá egy másik fogalmat, jelen esetben a vágy szót. Praetorianus más értelemben, megkülönböztetett értelemben használja a két szót. Reméljük, hamarosan visszatér a billentyűhöz, és kifejti álláspontját.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 27)

Ez egyértelmű: ha nem teljesítek be egy szándékot, akkor az nem fog beteljesülni  Valakinek X szó jut eszébe, valakinek más....több oldalról közelítünk meg dolgokat és ez így jó. 
Szóval a módszer részletezve tényleg jó lenne. Én is maradok még itt egyelőre. Addig biztosan, ameddig nem tudok erről meg többet


----------



## daibo (2013 Április 28)

A "csöves" gyakorlat tipikus NLP-s gyakorlat. Hasznos lehet, különösen akkor, ha a gyakorlattal kapcsolatban nincs ellenállás bennünk. A lényege - szerintem - hogy az adott élmény szerkezete megváltozik, aminek következménye az érzés feloldódása. 
Én nem vagyok híve a megoldásoknak, mert azt gondolom, ha valamit meg akarok oldani, akkor ellenállás van bennem azzal kapcsolatban, ami van. Több figyelmet tartok rajta és fenntartom az állapotot, pont azt, amit meg szeretnék oldani. Hiszen a figyelemnek van teremtő ereje. A megoldás helyett nekem a feloldás sokkal jobban bejön. Erre aztán számtalan lehetőség, módszer adott, helyzete válogatja épp melyiket választom. Közülük az egyik lehet éppen az elengedés is. Kérdés, pontosan mit is jelent ez?
Mit engedek el? Mi történik elengedéskor? Egyszerűen szemléletváltás. Szerintem. Hogy ez sikerült-e vagy sem, azt mutatja az állapotom, az érzés. Ha elmúlt, akkor sikerült, ha nem akkor tovább kell dolgoznom rajta. Nekem az is nagyon beválik, ha hagyom az érzést, pl. a dühöt és nem akarok tőle megszabadulni. Egyszerűen elfogadom, hogy van és azt is, ha épp nem tudom tudatosítani az okát. Erre nincs is mindig idő, hiszen egy reakció erdeménye és az nagyon gyors tud lenni (a logikánkhoz képest értem ezt). 
Valaki föntebb jelezte, hogy először a jelentéseket célszerű tisztázni, hogy tudjuk miről beszélünk. Egyetértek vele. 
üdv daibo


----------



## lanyijanos (2013 Április 28)

Kedves *Praetorianus*! Érdeklődve figyelem a témát, már nagyon várom, hogy érdemi útmutatás is leírásra kerüljön. Ezért kérek mindenkít, hogy hagyjuk *Praetorianus*t kibontakozni. Üdv


----------



## Tivrola (2013 Április 28)

terra incognita írta:


> Azt gondolom, hogyha bármilyen rendszerről érdemi vitát szeretnének folytatni a felek, alapvető a fogalmak meghatározása, tisztázása, különben rugózhatunk a szavakon, s nem fogunk közös megállapodásra jutni.
> Számomra világos, hogy Praetorianus felfogása szerint a szándék a megvalósíthatóság síkján van, lehetséges, csak cselekednem kell, rajtam múlik, a körülmények adva vannak, be tudom teljesíteni. A vágy itt és most nem valósítható meg, túlnő az éppen adott körülményeken. A vágyakozásom így felesleges, leköti az energiáimat.
> Máshol látom az ellentmondást. Azt írod, kedves Praetorianus, hogy az elengedés "mi nem", többek között nem vizualizáció, majd ismertetsz egy technikát, s így kezded, hogy képzelj el egy olajfútótornyot... sőt még színeket is varázsolsz az elengedéshez. Ez mi, ha nem vizualizáció?



Hali!

Nálad a pont megragadtad a lényeget! Praetorianus szócsatáit érdekesnek tartom, de részleteiben nem írta le, mit is kell csinálni, neki miben segített (mit engedett már el, mit ért el, konkrétan). Hozzászólásomra ennyi volt a válasz:
"Igen, a relaxáció meg alfa szép dolog, de az elengedés nem azonos az agykontrollal. Nem is meditálás." 
Akkor mi?
" Először is itt nem alfázunk. Másodszor a törlés/elengedés közé ne tegyünk egyenlőségjelet, mert nem ugyanaz!! Amikor dühös vagy, elengeded. Aztán ha megint dühös vagy, megint elengeded."
Akkor most sikerült törölnöd vagy nem? A törlés törlése?
"És attól, hogy valami egyszerű, még nem biztos, hogy könnyű is."
Nekem nem könnyű kihámozni a válaszokat...

Kedves Praetorianus!
Kérdés: Pontosan mit is jelent ez az elengedés? Vizualizálsz vagy sem? Leírnád végre részletesen, kérlek! Miben segített neked, mit tudtál kitörölni?

Köszönöm, szeretlek, kérlek bocsáss meg...


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Április 28)

Köszönöm, hogy nyugtáztátok a hozzászólásomat.
A Sedona-módszer 5 lépéses alapeljárása olvasható mind angolul (sedona.com), mind magyarul az interneten. Most például az edesviz.hu/hu/ezo_magazin közöl egy cikket A sedona-módszer elengedésre tanít címmel, közli a lépéseket. Régóta szeretnék olyasvalakitől sikerbeszámolót, tapasztalat/esetleírást olvasni magyar nyelven, aki alkalmazta, de ilyet még nem sikerült találnom. 
Tegnap felmentem a release tecnique honlapjára, kitöltöttem egy stress-tesztet, s kaptam érte egy ingyenes e-mailes mini-course-t, ami a stressz erőfeszítésmentes elengedését ígéri. Alig várom, hogy megérkezzen


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 29)

Kedves Ildikó!
Érdeklődnék, miért törölted ki innen azt a hozzászólásodat, ami a tisztításról szól? Visszamásolnád?  Köszi.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 29)

terra incognita írta:


> Azt gondolom, hogyha bármilyen rendszerről érdemi vitát szeretnének folytatni a felek, alapvető a fogalmak meghatározása, tisztázása, különben rugózhatunk a szavakon, s nem fogunk közös megállapodásra jutni.
> Számomra világos, hogy Praetorianus felfogása szerint a szándék a megvalósíthatóság síkján van, lehetséges, csak cselekednem kell, rajtam múlik, a körülmények adva vannak, be tudom teljesíteni. A vágy itt és most nem valósítható meg, túlnő az éppen adott körülményeken. A vágyakozásom így felesleges, leköti az energiáimat.
> Máshol látom az ellentmondást. Azt írod, kedves Praetorianus, hogy az elengedés "mi nem", többek között nem vizualizáció, majd ismertetsz egy technikát, s így kezded, hogy képzelj el egy olajfútótornyot... sőt még színeket is varázsolsz az elengedéshez. Ez mi, ha nem vizualizáció?



Ez igaz, csak nem teljes. Az igaz,hogy amit most leírtam, az pont vizualizációs technika, de amúgy az elengedési technikák döntő többsége nem tartalmaz vizualizációt, a tucatnyi technikából ez az egyetlen ilyen.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 29)

Nos, köszönöm a - teljesen jogos - hozzászólásokat. Visszatérnék a vágy definíciójához. A vágy olyasvalami,amit nem áll módunkban megkapni. Valaminek a hiánya. Ha pedig elfogadjuk, hogy az elménk teremt, akkor ha hiányt érzünk, hiányt is fogunk teremteni. Az is teljesen igaz, hogy a vágyak megvalósulhatnak, de mikor a megvalósulás szakaszába lépnek, akkor már nem vágyak. 

Nem lehet egyszerre két dolgot csinálni. Nem lehet egyszerre vágyni valamire, és meg is kapni. Ez olyan,mint a próbálkozás (már szóltunk róla). Nem lehet egyszerre próbálni valamit és csinálni is. Vagy-vagy.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 29)

Az NLP-ben is van ilyen, de azt azért nem mondanám, nem NLP-s technika, mivel az NLP az 1970-es években kezdődött, az elengedési technika pedig 1954-re nyúlik vissza. 
Mit engedünk el? Érzelmeket. Amiket leírtál az elengedés további módjairól, arra majd rá fogok térni, de szeretnék sorjában haladni, nem össze-vissza ugrálni.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 29)

Egy másik elengedési technika: tudatosítom magamban az érzelmet. Üdvözlöm, aztán megkérdezem magamtól: El tudom engedni? Mikor? (A válasz lehet igen és nem is, mindkét esetre megvan a megfelelő teendő).


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 29)

„Az igaz,hogy amit most leírtam, az pont vizualizációs technika, de amúgy az elengedési technikák döntő többsége nem tartalmaz vizualizációt, a tucatnyi technikából ez az egyetlen ilyen.”
Szóval ez az egyetlen technika, ami nem tartalmaz vizualizációt. Viszont azt is írod, amit ismertettél a Sedonával kapcsolatosan, az tartalmaz vizualizációt. Hogy is van ez? 

A vágy valaminek a hiánya. Ez így van. Ebben nincs ellentmondás köztünk. Addig nincs is ezzel gond, amíg egészségesen kezeljük. Ha folyton csak álmodozunk, vágyakat hozunk létre és nem valósítjuk meg, az gondot okozhat. Ezt már leírtam. Emiatt az is igaz, ha hiányt érzünk, akkor azt teremtjük meg (ebben sincs ellentmondás köztünk). A lényeg az is, mit teszünk, ha már kialakítottuk a vágyat. Az is egyértelmű, amikor a megvalósulás szakaszába lépnek, akkor már nem vágyak. Azonnal persze nem kaphatom meg a vágyam, az álmodozásom tárgyát, ennek megvalósulásához idő szükségeltetik. Ez igaz. (Meg persze megvalósulatlanok is lehetnek.) A próbálkozás és a konkrét végigvitt cselekvés között is van különbség. Ezzel sincs gubi. 

Több olyan technika, módszer van, amit korábban már leírogattak, aztán jött valaki, összegyúrta ezt-azt, kitalált még hozzá valamit és elnevezte X-nek. Nem az időbeliség játszik ebben szerepet. Sok minden hasonlít erre vagy arra vagy még biz. részek egyeznek, egyezhetnek is. Nem a tyúk és a tojás a lényeg szerintem. 

Elengedjük az érzelmeket? Ez teljesen egyértelmű! De hogyan is ennél a módszernél pontosabban? Üdvözlöm és megkérdezem, el tudom-e engedni vagy sem? Ez világos. Aztán? Közben? Ezután? Ha mégsem? Hová engedem el? Hogyan alakítom át, miközben pl. egy csővezetékbe helyezem vagy csak beleteszem? A tanulságok levonásával mi a helyzet? Vagy csak beteszem a csőbe a dühöt pl. és ennyi? Megbeszélem eztán a partneremmel, hogyan változtassunk a jövőben a viselkedésünkön vagy mivel elengedtem a dühöt, már nem is kell ezzel foglalkozni? ... Én már annak is örülnék, ha ugrálnál, mert így nem sok minden derül ki számomra.
Hűha! Bízom benne kedves Praetorianus, csak az időd akadályoz meg abban, hogy mindig csak egy kis nyúlfarknyi részletet ossz meg velünk és olyan részletet, amit már korábban leírtál vagy/és elég általános részletet, időnként ellentmondó mondatokat. 
Elmondom, mi jutott most eszembe: regisztráltam nemrég egy olyan helyen, ahol interneten küldik az anyagot és így lehet tanulni, megtudni jó dologra X-szel kapcsolatosan. Az első levélben volt egy pár sor, amiben az volt, pár hétig küldik az anyagot, nagyon jó, gondolkodjunk és tanuljunk sokat és micsoda lehetőségek vannak ebben. Nem igazán derültek ki számomra ebből a konkrétumok. A kövi levélben ez állt: újra itt a következő levél. Ez egy nagyon jó módszer. Figyeljünk minden apró részletre és hamarosan jön a következő anyag. Azt mondtam, valami konkrétum jöhetne már végre, mert így az érdeklődésem el fog veszni. Kövi alkalommal is csak általánosságokat közöltek és olyanokat, amik már a tájékoztatójukban is benne voltak. Így lemondtam. Itt viszont egyelőre még vagyok, mert még talán valamire várok és jó a többiek hozzászólását olvasni.


----------



## daibo (2013 Április 29)

praetorianus írta:


> Egy másik elengedési technika: tudatosítom magamban az érzelmet. Üdvözlöm, aztán megkérdezem magamtól: El tudom engedni? Mikor? (A válasz lehet igen és nem is, mindkét esetre megvan a megfelelő teendő).



Várom, mi a megfelelő teendő. 
Egyébként gyakran annyi is elég, hogy figyelmet adok neki, törődök vele, ezzel elfogadom, ami kikapcsolja az ellenállást.


----------



## daibo (2013 Április 29)

praetorianus írta:


> Az NLP-ben is van ilyen, de azt azért nem mondanám, nem NLP-s technika, mivel az NLP az 1970-es években kezdődött, az elengedési technika pedig 1954-re nyúlik vissza.
> Mit engedünk el? Érzelmeket. Amiket leírtál az elengedés további módjairól, arra majd rá fogok térni, de szeretnék sorjában haladni, nem össze-vissza ugrálni.



Hmm... NLP. Lehet, hogy akkor kapott nevet, de ősidők óta mindenki használja, hiszen az élményeit mindenki tárolja valahogy. Az egy másik kérdés, hogy tudatosan vagy ösztönösen. Utóbbi a gyakoribb. Természetesen. Minimum annyi NPL-s gyakorlat van, ahány ember, sőt mindenkinek több is van, mondhatnám számtalan a számuk, hiszen az élmények (melyek érzelmeket, érzéseket váltanak ki) száma is végtelen. Az érzelmek, érzések száma is végtelen, ebből kevésnek adunk nevet. 
Amikor én görcsöt érzek a gyomromban (valamiért feszült vagyok), akkor feltérképezem a szerkezetét. Megvizsgálom az alakját, méretét, állagát, hőmérsékletét, színét, szagát, milyen hangot tudnék hozzá társítani. Majd kezembe veszem és el kezdem simogatni, mintha pl egy labda lenne, azt is gondolom közben, hogy a kezeim hőhatására egyre kisebb lesz, egyre képlékenyebb lesz, és formálok belőle egy virágot, amit vagy elültetek, vagy odaadom valakinek. De van amikor addig simogatom, amíg teljesen elemeire esik szét és elengedem a végtelenbe, hogy egy jobb dolog születhessen belőle.
Majd újra megnézem, van-e még valami, maradt-e még valami. Ha igen, megismétlem a fentieket. Nekem még egyszer se sikerült ugyanúgy, ugyanazt csinálni, de ez nem probléma, hisz a cél a görcs feloldása volt. Amennyiben sikerült, akkor kész van. Ha még mindig van ott valami, akkor ÉFT-zek, az mindig segít. De olyan is van, hogy hagyom, és megkérem segítsen nekem észrevenni azt, amit ő el akar érni a számomra, olyan nyelven és módon, hogy észrevegyem és meg is értsem. És nem nem fordítok több figyelmet rá.


----------



## Annika24 (2013 Április 29)

Nem tudom, hogy ide tartozik-e, de hátha tudtok segíteni: tudtok valami jó kis önszuggesztiós technikát, ami segít túlélni egy foghúzást?


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Április 29)

A legegyszerűbb és erőfeszítéstől mentes eljárás, ha egyszerűen megengeded a nemkívánatos érzésnek, hogy legyen. Így nem termelsz ellenállást, s így az magától gyengülni fog. (Ellenállás például, hogy pótcselekvéssel elnyomod magadban, vagy ugyan kibeszéled, de ez fokozza benned a haragot vagy szomorúságot stb.)
Apropó, a vágyakozásnak is van érzelmi töltése. Ugyanezzel az eljárással gyengíthetem, feloldhatom a felesleges vágyakozást? Van erről valakinek tapasztalata?:?:


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Április 29)

Annika24 írta:


> Nem tudom, hogy ide tartozik-e, de hátha tudtok segíteni: tudtok valami jó kis önszuggesztiós technikát, ami segít túlélni egy foghúzást?



Ha stílusosan akarok felelni, akkor - mivel ez az elengedésről szóló topik -, egyszerűen engedd meg magadnak a nemkívánatos érzést, tudd, hogy az a régmúltból származó "felvétel" csupán. Engedd meg a létezését, de ne diskurálj vele magadban, ne harcolj ellene magadban. Engedd, hogy megtörténjen.


----------



## Annika24 (2013 Április 29)

Szóval csak féljek nyugodtan, és majd elmúlik? Vagy hogy?  Lehet, hogy hülyének tűnök, de még nem próbálkoztam ilyesmivel, és szeretném megérteni.


----------



## daibo (2013 Április 29)

terra incognita írta:


> A legegyszerűbb és erőfeszítéstől mentes eljárás, ha egyszerűen megengeded a nemkívánatos érzésnek, hogy legyen. Így nem termelsz ellenállást, s így az magától gyengülni fog. (Ellenállás például, hogy pótcselekvéssel elnyomod magadban, vagy ugyan kibeszéled, de ez fokozza benned a haragot vagy szomorúságot stb.)
> Apropó, a vágyakozásnak is van érzelmi töltése. Ugyanezzel az eljárással gyengíthetem, feloldhatom a felesleges vágyakozást? Van erről valakinek tapasztalata?:?:



Szerintem igen. Aranyos ez a felesleges vágyakozás. Vajon mit jelen? Amennyiben az érzéssel és nem a kiváltó okával (vágyakozás, félelem) foglalkozok. Kérdésekkel is lehet oldani szerintem. Mit hisz az az ember, akinek ez a problémája? Mi bizonyítja, hogy ez igaz? Mi másban hisz még az az ember, akinek ez a problémája? Mi bizonyítja, hogy ez igaz? Többszöri ismétléssel egy sor hiedelmet lehet felderíteni és amennyiben az/azok nem hasznos/hasznosak ki lehet cserélni bármilyen más hitre. Remélhetőleg hasznosabbra


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Április 29)

Annika24 írta:


> Szóval csak féljek nyugodtan, és majd elmúlik? Vagy hogy?  Lehet, hogy hülyének tűnök, de még nem próbálkoztam ilyesmivel, és szeretném megérteni.



Igen, pontosan. Inkább, minthogy igyekeznél elnyomni, elfojtani az érzést, pótcselekvésbe menekülni, vagy beszélni, panaszkodni róla. Engedd meg, hogy létezzen az érzés. Érzékeld a testedben. Ne adj neki címkét, nevet, csak érzékeld a nemkívánatos érzést. Hamarabb fog gyengülni, mintha "teszel" ellene, harcolsz vele.

Az érzelem az energia mozgása a testben. Ha elnyomod, megreked a testben, a tudatalattidban. (Legalábbis én ezt hámoztam ki az eddigi információimból.)


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Április 29)

*Aranyos ez a felesleges vágyakozás. Vajon mit jelen?* 

Talán azt, hogy nem maga a vágy a felesleges, hanem a rárakódó nemkívánatos érzelem.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 30)

Nekem is az a fontos, hogy jelen legyünk az érzelmi helyzetekben, mint többeteknek is . Igen sokat lehet belőle tanulni és tanítani a másikat is. A hogyan és a meddig fontos tényező még ebben. 
Ha azonnal elengedünk valamit, az bizony az elfojtások, elnyomások közé is kerülhet és még a fejlődésünket is megakaszthatja.
„Már önmagában annak a ténynek is gyógyító hatása van, hogy tudjuk, mi okoz sebet” (Selye János stressz-kutató, orvos)
Érdemes felismerni, tudatosítani az érzést, majd jöhet az átalakítás. Én nem hagyom magam a negatív érzelmi töltetű állapotban, hanem az üzenetei megfejtése közben vagy/és után átalakítom. Átalakítom pl. úgy, hogy gyémánttá változtatom vagy relaxációval, autogén tréninggel is feloldhatom a feszkót vagy megbeszélem az illetővel / magammal vagy sokszor a tudatosítási gyakorlat közben már feloldódik stb.
Tehát ahhoz, hogy bármin változtatni tudjunk (félelem, ingerültség stb), még mielőtt elengedjük így vagy úgy, elsősorban érdemes megértenünk. Aztán jöhet az elhatározás a változtatásra, erő a kivitelezéshez, újabb lépések kialakítása, ha ez szükséges és a kitartás. 
A hiedelmek felderítése, majd merni, tudni átalakítani is nagyon fontos.
A „nem hasznos” érzelmi állapotokat tényleg nem jó gondolkodási hibaként, elhárító mechanizmusokként „használni”. 
A panasz, a panaszkodás adása és kapása sem jó tényleg, mert nem visz előre. Negatív érzelmi töltetben hagyja az embert. A megoldásokra való figyelés és ennek a pozitív cselekvése hatékony.
A harc sem jó, mert ahol harc van, ott vesztesek és győztesek is vannak. Ezt írja Anthony de Mello: „Lehetetlen úgy segíteni másokon, hogy egyúttal önmagadon ne segíts, vagy megkárosítani másokat anélkül, hogy önmagadnak ne ártanál.”
Gyakorlatias megoldási lehetőség a fogorvosnál: a fogásszal megbeszélném, hogy még az injekció előtt fújja be érzéstelenítő spray-vel a helyet. Maga a tudat, hogy a szúrás nagyon fájhat, már iszonyú feszültté teheti az embert hosszú ideig. Minél hosszabb ideig tartom magamban a feszkót, félelmet, annál jobban fájhat. Viszont, ha tudom, még a szúrás sem fájhat a spray miatt, akkor már nem parázom túl a helyzetet. Azt is érdemes tudatosítani, hogy az érzéstelenítő beadása után ált. már a húzás sem fáj. Ekkor már csak nyitva kell tartani a szánkat és ennyi. Azt is beszéljem meg magammal, ha esetleg mégis fájna valami, akkor egy kézmozdulattal jelezzem az orvosnak, aki újabb érzéstelenítőt adhat (de ez már nem fáj, mert már zsibbadt lesz a terület). A váróteremtől kezdve a kezelésig és picivel utána is érdemes autogén tréningezni. Ha valaki ezt nem tudja, akkor érdemes legalább egy gyorstalpalón elsajátítani a relaxációt. Minél ellazultabbak vagyunk, annál nyugodtabbak és annál kevésbé fáj vagy egyáltalán nem fáj valami. Minél inkább pihegünk a lélegzetvétel közben, annál inkább fenntarthatunk magunkban nem jó dolgokat. Érdemes a fogászati kezelés alatt is mélyebb, lassabb levegővételre figyelni. 
Dolgoztam utolsó stádiumban lévő rákos emberkével. Semmi nem tudta elmulasztani a fájdalmát. A gondolkodása erre szűkült be elég intenzíven. Aztán elkezdtünk a fájdalmával „beszélgetni”, azaz elképzelte, hol van a fájdalom, hogy néz ki, mi a neve, mi az üzenete, milyen a szaga, színe stb. Kihoztuk a testén kívülre gondolatban. Valaki gyémánttá változtatja és elküldi oda, ahol a legnagyobb szükség van rá, valaki elképzeli, amint elkezd feloldódni és egyre kisebbé válik, majd semmi lesz belőle. Ekkor ált. már nem érez fájdalmat az illetőt. Ha még érez, megnézzük hol maradt még fájdalom és ezzel is megcsináljuk ezt a gyakorlatot. Pl.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 30)

Nem. Engedd a félelmedet feljönni, ne állj neki ellent. Akkor majd el fog távozni. Ha nem próbálkoztál ilyesmivel, akkor próbáld meg, ez egy gyakorlati dolog, elméletben nem lehet elsajátítani, pont ugyanúgy, ahogy mondjuk az úszásról is el lehet olvasni sok könyvet, de attól még nem tanulsz meg úszni.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 30)

Pont az a lényeg, hogy ha valamit elengedünk, az NEM az elfojtások közé fog kerülni. Sőt, éppen ellenkezőleg, az elengedés a FELSZÍNRE HOZZA korább elfojtásainkat, és így meghozza a gyógyulást. Nagyon sokan meg is gyógyultak már a módszer segítségével a legkülönbözőbb betegségekből, a rövidlátástól a fájó ízületeken keresztül egészen a rákig.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 30)

A vágyakozás azt jelenti, hogy szeretnél valamit, amit nem tudsz megszerezni. Tehát a vágyakozással lényegében a hiányt teremted újjá. Egyébként a tanítás több ezer éves. Buddha azt tanította, hogy minden szenvedés oka a vágyakozás, Jézus pedig azt,hogy boldogok azok, akik mindent Istentől várnak, és maguktól nem vágynak semmire. Szóval nem éppen új dolgokról van szó.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 30)

Kedves fórumozók!

Rájöttem, hogy ez a fórum nem alkalmas a téma szisztematikus kibontására, mert jószerivel minden mondatot szétszed valaki, és az oda-vissza válaszolgatásban állandóan elvész a gondolatmenet. Szóval a téma rendszerezett kifejtése a továbbiakban a blogon történik: http://elengedes.blog.hu/

Azért ide is vissza fogok nézni. Arra azért mindenkinek felhívnám figyelmét, hogy persze, bele lehet kötni minden mondatban, mindent gondolatba, akár minden szóba, de mindenekelőtt ez a kurzus GYAKORLATI. Ahogyan még senki nem fogyott le attól, hogy fogyókúrás könyveket olvasott, senkinek semmi előnye nem lesz az elengedés módszerből attól, hogy szétcincálja szavanként. Csinálni kell, ami nem is túl nagy erőfeszítés, tekintve hogy egy-egy gyakorlat nem nagyon tart tovább egy-két percnél, persze lehet órákig is csinálni, de egy-két perc már általában hoz eredményt.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 30)

>Ha azonnal elengedünk valamit, az bizony az elfojtások, elnyomások közé is kerülhet és még a fejlődésünket is megakaszthatja.

Nos, erre az egyértelmű és hangsúlyos válasz az, hogy NEM. Ha elengedünk valamit, akkor éppenhogy felszabadul az elfojtás alól!!!
Az elfojtás akkor léphet fel, ha "törölni" akarjuk, mint ahogyan az agykontroll tanítja (ami szerintem súlyos hiba, érzelmeket, gondolatokat nem lehet törölni).

Mondok erre egy gyakorlati példát:

Az egyik Sedona foglalkozáson esett meg, hogy az egyik résztvevő hölgy nagyon kövér volt. Mindenféle fogyókúrás módszerrel próbálkozott, de semmitől nem tudott lefogyni. A foglalkozáson azt a technikát alkalmazták, hogy sorolja fel a kövérsége előnyeit és hátrányait, aztán engedje el a velük kapcsolatos érzéseket (ez egy haladóbb szintű gyakorlat, még lesz róla szó). 

Nos, a hölgy csinálta a gyakorlatot. Elég nehezen ment neki - mégis, mi előnye van a kövérségnek? - de csinálta. Aztán a sokadik kör után a felszínre tört a kövérségének a valódi oka: évekkel azelőtt a férje valami pilótajátékban eljátszotta a közös megtakarításukat, utána pedig a hölgy elhatározta, hogy azzal bünteti a férjét, hogy kövér lesz és ezáltal nemkívánatos a férje számára. Ezt már teljesen elfelejtette, de az elengedések a felszínre hozták. Ezután már könnyedén le tudott fogyni. Szóval éppenhogy felszínre hozza az elfojtásokat az elengedés. 

Az autogén tréning amúgy jó dolog, szerintem is érdemes megtanulni, én is megtanultam.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 30)

„Pont az a lényeg, hogy ha valamit elengedünk, az NEM az elfojtások közé fog kerülni.” Addig, míg valaki nem ismeri a hatékony elengedést, addig ide is kerülhet, meg visszajöhet az érzés… 
Örömmel hallom, hogy Buddhától is idéztél . 
„A vágyakozás azt jelenti, hogy szeretnél valamit, amit nem tudsz megszerezni.” Ezt már kiveséztük szerintem. Csak annyit tudok ismét írni, hogy a vágyakozás tárgyát persze, hogy nem tudom azonnal megszerezni, csak ha teszek is az ügy érdekében, megteremtem így vagy úgy. Meg azt is ismételném, hogy nem mindegy persze, konstruktívak vagy destruktívak vagyunk, akár a vágyakozás alatt/után is, meg még amiket írtunk…
„…ez a fórum nem alkalmas a téma szisztematikus kibontására, mert jószerivel minden mondatot szétszed valaki, és az oda-vissza válaszolgatásban állandóan elvész a gondolatmenet.” Dehogynem. Alkalmas…lenne. A Fórumok ilyenekről is szólnak több esetben: ismertetnek valamit, tudjuk miért van az a Fórum és ott teszünk fel azzal kapcsolatos kérdéseket és véleménycseréket végzünk. Alkalmas lenne a szisztematikus kibontásra, ha már ki lett volna bontva ez a téma. A blogot is átolvastam. Egyébként ott is hozzá lehet szólni. 
A blogod 2010.05.23-án született. Ekkor írtad, hogy ez különböző módszerek családja. Csak éppenséggel nem derül ki, milyen ágazatokat használ fel. Lester betegségéről is írtál, no meg arról, majd ismertetni fogod ezt a módszert.
2010.05.25-én írtad, Lester gondolkodott, mit tehetne önmagáért. Majd nekiállt elengedni múltbeli negatív érzelmeket és meggyógyult. De hogyan, az még mindig nem derül ki.
2010.05.25-én folytattad: Lester visszafejtette a tudattalan görcseit és szabaddá vált ezáltal. Azonosult az univerzummal, így eltűnt az egója. Azt képzelte vagy álmodta Lester, hogy egy test. Tehát vizualizált vagy imaginált. Még mindig nem derül ki a pontos hogyan, a részletesebb menete ennek a technikának. „Amikor harmóniában vagy, és támad egy gondolatod, a világegyetem minden atomja megmozdul azért, hogy megvalósítsa a gondolatodat.” Hogyan lehet ezt a harmóniát létrehozni, hogy a világegyetem segítsen bennünket?
2010.05.26-án azt ismertetted, Te milyen módszereket tanultál és idéztél Joe Vitale-tól . Egyébként jó ez az idézet. Nagyon elgondolkodtató. Legyünk óvatosak azokkal, akik bort isznak, vizet prédikálnak. Hát igen, ez így van. Még mindig nem derülnek ki a hogyanok..
2010.05.28-án a kudarcról írtál. „Rá fogsz jönni, hogy mindent, amit mondani akarsz, ki lehet fejezni pozitív módon. Csak arra gondolj, hogy mit akarsz, és azt is fogod kapni.” Ez így van. Okés, ez a módszer alapjához tartozik. Arra gondoljak, mit akarok és megkaphatom? Ez olyan, mint a The secret – A titok c. módszer. Persze lehet mondani, ez nem olyan, de mégis ugyanez is benne van mindkettőben. De hol a konkrét módszer ismertetése?
2013.04.08-án folytattad: Eleged van a konzervbölcsességekből. Erről szól csak ez a rész.
Aztán a Canadahun Fórumon mondod többször, majd a blogodban fogsz írni erről-arról bővebben. 
Azóta semmi. Miért is? Érdekelne. Miért nem tudhatunk meg konkrétumokat a módszerről, az életedről, Te hogyan csinálod pontosan, hogyan hat stb?
Nem belekötöttem, belekötöttünk a szavaidba, mondataidba. Egyszerűen a tapasztalatainkat írtuk le és azt, mi hogyan látjuk.
Ha engem valami érdekel, akkor szeretem azt több oldalról megközelíteni. Ha úgy tetszik, szétcincálni.
„…ez a kurzus GYAKORLATI. Ahogyan még senki nem fogyott le attól, hogy fogyókúrás könyveket olvasott, senkinek semmi előnye nem lesz az elengedés módszerből attól, hogy szétcincálja szavanként.” 
A gyógytornászok sem csak megtanulják a gyakorlatokat és azokat adják tovább. Tudni kell a betegségeket, az izmokat, ízületeket és még 5000 dologról. Ha csak úgy ismerteti, emelje fel a lábát és nem ismeri a kliens állapotát, mobilitását stb, akkor biz. részek elszakadhatnak, eltörhetnek, stb, stb. Fogyókúrás könyvtől nem fogy le valaki, csak ha alkalmazza is. Mivel erről a módszerről szeretnénk többet tudni, ezért érdeklődünk. Meg azért is írjuk le a más véleményünket, mert Fórum, mert blog, mert másképpen látjuk, de valahogyan jó lenne összerakni a szezont a fazonnal. Az eszmecserékből sokat lehet tanulni, hasznosítani. Én pl. mindig tanulok a kliensektől. Ők nem tanultak X dolgot, ezért jönnek hozzám a segítség miatt. De mivel minden ember más, ezért minden mondatukra, szavaikra odafigyelek, hogy jobban tudjak nekik segíteni. A véleményüket is mindig fontos megkérdezni, mert csak akkor tudunk jobban segíteni.
A Fórumban írtad, mi nem a Sedona módszer. Mivel ellentmondásokra is rábukkantunk, meg olyan dolgokra, amiket nem konkretizáltál és emiatt nem annyira vagy nem érthető, ezért cincálom én is szét a sorokat, hátha többet is megtudhatok valamiről, ami jó dolog lehet. 
Sok pszicho módszer alapja az előnyök, hátrányok tisztázása és az is, honnan eredhet X érzés. Ha visszafejtjük és rátalálunk az eredetre, akkor teljes lehet a felszabadulás. Persze valakinek még más is szükséges, nem csupán egy „Aha élmény”. Igen, a felszínre hozás fontos dolog, mert a tanulságokat levonhatjuk belőle és így már jóval könnyebb az ún. elengedés is. Meg persze arról is érdemes beszélni egy túlsúly esetén is, hogy mi van akkor, ha visszaesik, ez előtt, alatt és utána mit tegyen. Valakinek, aki ismer jó elengedő, átalakító módszereket, az már talán nem is biztos, hogy visszaesik, mert mindent azonnal el tud engedni, át tud alakítani. Ez a túlsúlyos példa jó példa. A módszer szerint csak elengedte és ennyi. Most hol tart a nő a túlsúlyában, a férjével való kapcsolatában?
Szóval hogyan is ezt a módszert pontosan? Örülnék saját élmények leírásának, Te hogyan csinálod, mert hátha jobban érthető lesz minden. Köszi.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Április 30)

A Sedona módszernek ugye a lényege, a pozitív gondolkodás, az, hogy minden negatív érzést engedjünk el. Ha megint jön egy negatív érzés, akkor azt is engedjük el és így tovább. Ha ilyen egyszerű lenne, akkor nem csinálnának belőle tanfolyamot és Lester sem beszélne erről ennyit, hanem csak ezt mondaná: engedd el a negatívat és kész. Most már úgy felkeltetted az érdeklődésemet, hogy megnézem a neten a Sedonát. Ettől függetlenül is a saját élményed, véleményed (konkrétabban, pontosabban, részletesebben) továbbra is érdekel kedves Praetorianus, meg a többieké is persze.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Április 30)

Úgy érzem, hogy számomra érzékelhetővé váltak az első eredmények. De nem az elengedéssel, hanem a megengedéssel (release technique). Ehhez mindössze annyit kell "tenned", hogy érzékeled a nemkívánatos érzést, a figyelmedet rá irányítod. Annyit kérdeztem magamtól, hogy "meg tudnám engedni magamnak, hogy ez az érzés legyen". Nem szűnik meg egycsapásra, de csillapodni fog. Fokozatosan oldódik fel. (Egész konkrétan: légúti betegség következtében már egészen kínzóvá vált a görcsös, száraz köhögés. A figyelmemet én erre a fizikai érzetre irányítottam, a nyakamban lévő görcsös érzésre, s láss csodát, csökkentek a tüneteim. Még nem múlt el teljesen, de ahhoz képest, hogy már percenként köhögtem, egész nyugodt a légzésem, radikálisan lecsökkent a köhögés. Jó, ha legalább tíz percig sikerül fenntartani ezt a megengedést. Ha az elme közbeszól, csak gyengéden visszaterelem magam a megengedéshez. Egyébként vasárnap kezdtem el kutatni ez után a technika után. Két alkalommal, elalvás előtt alkalmaztam.
Hálásan köszönöm, hogy ráakadtam.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 30)

Nem, semmi köze a pozitív gondolkodáshoz. Tudod, mivel kezdenek minden tanfolyamot? Ezzel a mondattal: az igazság egyszerű. Ha bonyolult volna, akkor már mindenki megértené. 
És attól, hogy az alapok egyszerűek, még nagyon sokféle különböző alkalmazás létezik. Sok tucatnyi.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 30)

Örülök, hogy vannak eredmények. Az, hogy most elengedésnek vagy megengedésnek nevezzük, szóhasználat kérdése. Ha éppen úgy tetszik, nevezheted bármi másnak is, nem a név a lényeg.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Április 30)

Kedves katuskatus!
A blogot elég sporadikusan írom, konkrétan évekre abbahagytam, és most felvettem a fonalat. Ennek az az oka, hogy nem pénzért csinálom, nem ebből élek, megvan a saját munkám, feleségem, gyerekeim, és ez elég sok időt vesz igénybe. És ahogy mondtam, nem árulok semmit, nem tartok semmilyen tanfolyamot, nem a reklámot csinálom magamnak. 
Az elengedésnek eddig két konkrét módját ismertettem. Rajta, mindkettőt ki lehet próbálni, van is olyan, aki már kipróbálta. Mielőtt még tíz módszert leírok, miért nem lehetne kipróbálni azt a kettőt?

>A módszer szerint csak elengedte és ennyi. Most hol tart a nő a túlsúlyában, a férjével való kapcsolatában?
Halvány fogalmam sincsen, csak olvastam ezt az esetet. Mindenesetre lefogyott, és ez volt az alapprobléma.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Április 30)

praetorianus írta:


> Örülök, hogy vannak eredmények. Az, hogy most elengedésnek vagy megengedésnek nevezzük, szóhasználat kérdése. Ha éppen úgy tetszik, nevezheted bármi másnak is, nem a név a lényeg.



Persze, nem a név a lényeg, hanem a hozzá tartozó JELENTÉS.
A kommunikáció sokszor éppen attól csődöl be, hogy nem ugyanazt értjük a használt szavakon.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 1)

A Fórumban mondod: a Sedona magasabb szinten áll a pozitív gondolkodáshoz is képest. Szóval szerinted ez nem pozitív gondolkodás. 
A Sedona blogodban írtad: "Az lenne a jó, ha egyetlen nyelv sem tartalmazna tagadó szerkezeteket - ne legyen "nem tudom", "nem sikerül", stb. Csodálatos volna, ha ezek a dolgok eltűnnének az emberi nyelvekből. Rá fogsz jönni, hogy mindent, amit mondani akarsz, ki lehet fejezni pozitív módon. Csak arra gondolj, hogy mit akarsz, és azt is fogod kapni." Ezért is gondoltam, hogy e módszerhez tartozik. Ha mindenben pozitívan gondolkodunk, akkor nincs mit elengedni kb. egyrészről. 
Másrészről pedig már maga a helyes átalakítás, elengedés is a pozitív gondolkodás körébe tartozik. Az átalakítás, elengedés elindítása és következménye is boldogabb, pozitívabb állapot. Ha nem gondolkodom pozitívan, akkor nem is érdekel valaminek a jó megoldása, megtartása. 
Én már írtam, hogyan alkalmazom az átalakításokat, elengedéseket. Hasonlóságok vannak. Biz. részében hasonlóan szoktam megoldani a helyzeteket, de erről már beszéltem. Mielőtt teljesen rátérnék egy eddig általam nem alkalmazott technikára, szeretnék róla mindent megtudni. Mivel eddig csak kérdéseim, kételyeim merültek fel és még mindig várnék a válaszokra, ezért még nem veszem át teljesen ezt a módszert. De mint az átnéztem, mások kérdései sem lettek minden esetben megválaszolva. 
Kedves Praetorianus! Elindítottál egy teljesen konkrét Fórumot, egy teljesen konkrét blogot, méghozzá egy csöppnyi ismertetővel és azzal is, hogy beszélni fogsz róla. Ezzel felvállaltad valaminek a képviseletét. Ilyenkor az emberek érdeklődhetnek és a kérdéseikre részletesebb, konkrétabb, nem ellentmondó, nem ismétlődő, nem általánosított válaszokat szeretnének. Legalábbis én így vagyok ezzel. 
A családodnak és neked is jó egészséget kívánok. Jómagam pedig átolvasom a neten a Sedonát. Terra incognia úgyis írt honlapcímet, azt biztosan meg fogom nézni.
További szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## daibo (2013 Május 1)

terra incognita írta:


> Igen, pontosan. Inkább, minthogy igyekeznél elnyomni, elfojtani az érzést, pótcselekvésbe menekülni, vagy beszélni, panaszkodni róla. Engedd meg, hogy létezzen az érzés. Érzékeld a testedben. Ne adj neki címkét, nevet, csak érzékeld a nemkívánatos érzést. Hamarabb fog gyengülni, mintha "teszel" ellene, harcolsz vele.
> 
> Az érzelem az energia mozgása a testben. Ha elnyomod, megreked a testben, a tudatalattidban. (Legalábbis én ezt hámoztam ki az eddigi információimból.)



Igen. Minden energia, és ami nem nyilvánul meg kifele, az befele dolgozik. Más szavakkal valamilyen fizikai tünettel jelzi, hogy az energiarendszerben diszharmónia van.


----------



## daibo (2013 Május 1)

praetorianus írta:


> Pont az a lényeg, hogy ha valamit elengedünk, az NEM az elfojtások közé fog kerülni. Sőt, éppen ellenkezőleg, az elengedés a FELSZÍNRE HOZZA korább elfojtásainkat, és így meghozza a gyógyulást. Nagyon sokan meg is gyógyultak már a módszer segítségével a legkülönbözőbb betegségekből, a rövidlátástól a fájó ízületeken keresztül egészen a rákig.



Ez így van. De tuti, hogy a gondolkodásukban is változás történt, ami magával hozta a gyógyulást.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 1)

Kedves Katuskatus!

Azt,hogy a Sedona nem pozitív gondolkodás, nem én mondom, hanem a módszer legnagyobb tanítója, Larry Crane.

>A Sedona blogodban írtad:
Nem én írtam, hanem idéztem Lester Levensontól. Sok minden mást is mondott, majd fogok más idézeteket is közölni. 

>Mielőtt teljesen rátérnék egy eddig általam nem alkalmazott technikára, szeretnék róla mindent megtudni.

Én meg azt mondom, hogy mielőtt mindent megtudnál, érdemes kipróbálni. Ami úgy 2-3 percnél nem vesz többet igénybe, a pozitív hatás pedig többnyire azonnali. 

>Ilyenkor az emberek érdeklődhetnek és a kérdéseikre részletesebb, konkrétabb, nem ellentmondó, nem ismétlődő, nem általánosított válaszokat szeretnének. >Legalábbis én így vagyok ezzel.

Én meg úgy vagyok vele, hogy leírom a fontosabb tudnivalókat, válaszolok a lényeges kérdésekre, de minden piszlicsáré szőrszálhasogató dologba nem megyek bele. Gondolom, egyetértünk abban ,hogy ha valaki kötekedni akar, az fog is, és megtalálja mindenben a kivetnivalót. Másrészt a tanulás nem csak elméleti, hanem gyakorlati dolog is. 

>Jómagam pedig átolvasom a neten a Sedonát. Terra incognia úgyis írt honlapcímet, azt biztosan meg fogom nézni.
Amiket leírtam, azt sehol nem fogod megtalálni a neten magyarul, de valószínűleg még angolul sem. Azért nem, mert könyvekben vagy fizetős tanfolyamokon 
árulják. Megnézheted például itt: http://elengedes.eu/ azt fogod látni, hogy egy mákszemnyi érdemi információ nincs benne, az egész semmi más, mint egy nagyszabású hirdetés. Úgyhogy máshol nem fogsz találni semmi érdemi információt. De ha igen, akkor szóljál.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 1)

Kedves Fórumozók!

Folytatom az érzelmek-elengedés téma tárgyalását, új bejegyzésekkel:
http://elengedes.blog.hu/


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 1)

Igen, sajnos virul a selp-help-üzlet. Az angol oldalakon, videókon viszont vannak érdemi információk, példák, larry crane mini-course-ától érdemi információkat kaptam, nem úgy, mint a honi csoporttól. 

A Lester Levenson-féle elengedési technika hozzáférhető az interneten. Az alapeljárás mindenképpen.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 1)

Elképzeltem magamban, amint Jézus a templomból kiűzi a kufárokat. Vajon ma mit cselekedne?

Kedves Katuskatus! Ha beírod a keresőbe: lester levenson elengedési technika, azonnal olvashatod az alapeljárást magyarul. Ezt hívják másképpen sedona methodnak is.

A pozitív gondolkodás kifejezés azért nem illik az elengedési technikára, mert az tulajdonképpen szintén egy ellenállási eszköz, terelés. A nemkívánatos érzés ott van, nincs feloldva, bármikor aktivizálódhat, ha nyomogatják a "gombjaid", vagy maga a pozitív állítás nem hangzik hitelesen a számodra, így az nem fog működni. Ezért van az, hogy sokan panaszkodnak arra, hogy a pozitív gondolkodással nem értek el semmit. De amit elengedtél, amit megengedtél, s így az fel tudott oldódni, az már nem lesz hatással rád.

Most esett le, hogy mit is ért Eckhart Tolle a fájdalomtest föloldásán: "Ez az alkímia ősi művészetének ezoterikus értelme: a közönséges fémet arannyá, a *szenvedést pedig tudatossággá transzmutálni. A belső szakadás begyógyul, és újra teljessé válsz*. Ettől kezdve már a te felelősséged, hogy ne teremts újabb fájdalmat." 

Ő is arról ír könyvében, hogy az eljárás olyan egyszerű, hogy egy gyermek is meg tudja tanulni. Ezt írja:
- Összpontosítsd figyelmedet a benned lévő érzésre! Tudd, hogy ez a fájdalomtest. *Fogadd el a tényt, hogy az ott van!*
- Ne gondolkozz róla, ne hagyd, hogy az érzés gondolattá alakuljon! Ne értékeld, ne elemezd! Ne azonosítsd vele önmagadat!
- Maradj jelen, és továbbra is megfigyelőként észleld, ami benned történik!
- Ne csak az "érzelmi fájdalmadat" tudatosítsd magadban, hanem "azt is, aki figyel", a csöndes figyelőt! Ez a most ereje, saját tudatos jelenléted ereje. Aztán figyelj, mi történik!


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 1)

Terra! Köszönöm a magyarázatot a pozitív gondolkodásról. Elvonatkoztattam attól, mennyire szeretem a pozitív gondolkodást és így már érthetővé vált, hogy a Sedona miért nem a pozitív gondolkodás közé tartozik. Köszönöm. Fura. Éppen ezért is szeretném ezt jobban megismerni.
Praetorianus! Hasonló módszert alkalmazok. Az is lehet, hamarosan kiderül, ugyanezt csinálom én is időnként. Ehhez viszont tudnom szükséges, a Sedona foglalkozik-e azokkal a dolgokkal, amiket felvetettem korábban, meg amiket mások is kérdeztek.
Nem tartom a felmerült hozzászólásokat, kérdéseket piszlicsáré szőrszálhasogatásnak, kötekedésnek. Kérdéseknek, érdeklődéseknek, véleményeknek, tapasztalatoknak tartom, méghozzá olyanoknak, amikkel közelebb lehet kerülni a megismeréshez. 
Köszi a tippet. Át fogom olvasni az elengedes.eu-t, meg azt is, amit Terra javasolt.
Engem érdekelni szokott az, ha valaki minősít valamit, pl. hazugságok, zagyvaságok, csúsztatások stb. vannak valamiben, akkor pontosan mire értette az illető és miért. Te mire értetted és miért? Látod, elmondtam, hogy a Sedona nekem a poz. Gondolkodás körébe tartozik. Terrának viszont sikerült úgy leírnia, hogy már értem, hogyan lehet elkülöníteni ettől. Ettől egyelőre még mindig furának tartom az elkülönítést, de egyúttal érdekesnek is. 
A Titokkal, agykontrollal is vannak gondok persze. De attól még jól és jóra is lehet alkalmazni a benne lévő dolgokat. Most csak egy példa: sokan programozzák pl. azt, hogy X emberke szeressen beléjük, legyenek házasok. Lehet, a másik illetőnek nem ez a szándéka, de a „jól sikerült” befolyásolás miatt összeházasodik vele. Mondhatjuk úgy is, ez a fekete mágia körébe tartozik, mert olyan dolgot hozunk létre, amit a másik esetleg nem szeretne. Vannak még „érdekességek” mindkettőben, de engem továbbra is érdekel másik véleménye, mit tart benne hazugságnak, zagyvaságnak, más hasonlónak, ha már ezt leírta. Engem a miértek érdekelnek, nem önállóan csak a minősítések. Köszi, ha megosztod ezt az infódat is kedves Praetorianus.
Ha ez a történet igaz (elolvastam a Wikipediat James-ről és ott is említenek fura dolgokat róla, de attól még nem biztos, hogy így van), akkor valszeg én sem hívtam volna meg sehová, csak max. egyénileg segítettem volna neki. Csak akkor hívtam volna meg, ha változik. Bárki követhet el hibákat. Nagy hibákat is. Nem emlékszem pontosan, a Titokban ő miről beszélt, de lehet, jót mondott. Azért az kérdésként merül fel bennem, ha valakinek ilyen előzménye van, tudnak róla, hogy ezek a vádak igazak és tovább folytatja az ilyen jellegű cselekedeteit, egyértelműen kiderül a víz és a bor prédikációjának esete, akkor miért hívták őt meg a műsorba? Erre válasz nem biztos, hogy lesz most. Másik kérdésem: attól, hogy valaki nem jóról beszél esetleg, nem jó a hozzáállása, attól még a többi része jó lehet egy műsornak. Több olyan esetről hallottam, hogy valaki ahol csak tudta, folyton ölte az állatokat. Aztán később állatvédő lett belőle. Van olyan film is (most a címére nem emlékszem), amiben egy orvos nagyon csúnyán áll a betegeihez, a kollégáihoz. Aztán egy nap balesetet szenved és visszakap sok mindent azokból, amiket ő nyújtott korábban a kórházában. Később jön csak rá, mennyire helytelenül viselkedett és onnantól fogva megváltoztatja a hozzáállását mindenhez és egy szerethető, jó orvossá válik.
Nemkívánatosak: apátia, szomorúság, félelem, sóvárgás, düh, büszkeség és még rengeteg hasonló. Egyetértek.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 2)

Az elengedési technika nem azonos a Sedona módszerrel. A dolog egy kicsit bonyolultabb.
Lester Levenson dolgozta ki ez elengedési technikát. A halála után három részre szakadt a dolog. Hale Dwoskin megalapította a Sedona módszert, Larry Crane az elengedési technikát (release technique), és maradtak olyanok is, akik minden különösebb elnevezés nélkül tovább tanították Levenson eredeti tanfolyamát (pl. Steve Seretan). Na és vannak olyanok is, akik Levensontól függetlenül dolgoztak ki külön technikákat (pl. Frederick Dodson). Az alapok egyébként nagyjából ugyanazok, a különbségek nem túl jelentősek.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 2)

Nyugodtan olvasd el ez elengedes.eu-t, de most szólok hogy pontosan nulla mennyiségű információ van benne arról, hogyan is kell csinálni.
Azért is kezdtem el részletezni a dolgot, mert bosszantott, hogy itthon mekkora habverést csinálnak a módszer körül, volt már "elengedés konferencia" (mi az anyám tyúkjának "konferencia????"), meg mindenféle oda nem való utalgatás.

A módszerek le vannak írva könyvekben, és léteznek audió programok is. Egyébként én sok évet és sok százezer forintot szántam rá, hogy megtanuljam, egyebek mellett elutaztam Angliába elvégezni az alaptanfolyamot.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 2)

Az egyik tanfolyamon megkérdezték Hale Dwoskint-t, hogy mi a véleménye a pozitív gondolkodásról. Azt mondta, hogy egy ember átlagban naponta 60 ezer gondolatot "tart a fejében". Mégis, mennyit tud ebből pozitívan kontrollálni? Mondjuk 100-at? Ezzel már valószínűleg sokat mondtam.
Még hozzátenném, hogy nem mindig egyszerű megállapítani, hogy akkor most melyik gondolat pozitív és melyik negatív. Egyszerűbb elengedni az érzelmeket, és akkor a gondolatok maguktól rendeződnek.


----------



## Szekki (2013 Május 2)

Szervusztok! Csak most találtam rá erre a fórumra de gondoltam hozzá is szólok ha már erről a technikáról megy a csevegés. Itt Magyarországom Palacsko András tanítja ezt a módszert, tudomásom szerint egyedül. Rengeteg írást lehet találni tőle a témával kapcsolatban. Én még októberben voltam az alap elengedés tanfolyamon, és meg kell hagyni kicsit csalódott voltam mert több volt az elmélet mint a gyakorlat. De van fent a youtube-on egy egy órás videó amiben András részletesen kifejti a technikát Frankcsapda hiteltársulás néven meg lehet találni. A technika kétség kívül működik, főleg ha használjuk is. Én még csak kis piti problémákra használtam, a nagyobbakra nem, azokhoz valószínűleg nagyon ragaszkodom. Egy időre rá is hagytam a gyakorlást mert megijedtem tőle, csak mostanában kezdtem el elővenni megint. Mondjuk nekem sokat segített a Faster EFT is, főleg az ingyenes feliratos videók amik szintén a Youtube-on vannak fent. A két technika eléggé hasonlít szerintem, legalábbis mindkettő az érzésekre fókuszál. Én sajnos nem tudok angolul ezért nem is nagyon tudtam utánanézni a külföldi honlapoknak hogy mit írnak erről.
Praetorianus, neked meg köszönöm hogy elindítottad ezt a fórumot. Ha lehet én is arra kérnélek hogy majd írd le 1-2 sikerélményedet ha nem gond.
Amúgy az elengedés lényege hogy addig engedjük el az érzést amíg el nem kopik teljesen. Egy-egy téma elég rendesen ki tudja meríteni az embert, szinte menekülésre készteti. Én ezért sem tudtam a nagyobb problémáimra használni, valahogy nem voltam elég kitartó hozzá, és hamar megfutamodtam, az érzés megmaradt, és újra elkezdtem táplálni.
Katuskatus, nagyon jókat írsz egyébként, csak azt vettem észre hogy kicsit túlbonyolítod a dolgokat. Ez nem gond csak a magad dolgát nehezíted ezzel. Nekem is ezzel van a gondom, szóval én csak örülök az ilyeneknek ha némely íráson felbosszantom magam egy kicsit mert azzal az érzéssel dolgom van. Ahogy az elején a tükör törvényéről beszéltél is róla. Amúgy ha a dühödet elengeded azt nem kell átalakítani, mert az csak egy érzés, azt csak te nevezted el dühnek. Az csak egy energia, nem jó- és nem rossz, csak egy energia felcimkézve. Amúgy tudom még a témában ajánlani Scott Kiloby írásait www.onmunka.blogspot.hu/p/scott-kiloby-osszes-bejegyzes.html, és a magyar feliratos Faster EFT-s videókat.


----------



## Tivrola (2013 Május 2)

Drága Barátaim!
A hozzászólások nagy energiákat mozgattak meg. 

Mindenki aki ezeket végigolvasta, elkezdett gondolkodni, talán kipróbálta, de BIZTOSAN változott.
Én is sikersztorikat éltem át a napokban. Megosztom az egyiket: a vezetés egy tipikus helyzet amikor el tudnak szabadulni az indulatok.  A közlekedési kultúra országonként is eltérő. 
Szóval kihalytok a parkolóból és integet egy feldühödött sofőr. Régebben ez mindig "felzaklatot". Most mint egy kisgyerek rácsodálkoztam és ELENGEDTEM a feszültséget. Abban a pillanatban AHA élményem volt. Ez a módszer nekem a nappali kanapéján nem működött(nem tudtam negatív érzelmeket elengedni), de sikerült alkalmaznom élesben. Egyszerűen ami feljött a fekete feszültség, huss ELENGEDTEM, majd szeretetet külttem a másik sofőr felé. Hangosan nevettem, hogy ilyen egyszerűen még soha nem jöttem ki konfliktus helyzetből. A kislányom legnagyobb meglepetésére a szokásos anyázás elmaradt. 

Köszönöm mindenkinek aki javít, segít, tanít!
Szeretettel
Tivrola


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 2)

Kedves Praetorianus! Köszi, hogy elkezdtél részletesebben írni az elengedésről is. 
Kedves Tivrola! Nagyon köszi, hogy ezt leírtad . 
Kedves Szekki! Neked is köszi az infókat. Jómagam nem felbosszantottam, nem felidegesítettem, nem feldühítettem magam, hanem a megértés miatt közelítem meg innen-onnan a dolgokat. . Igen. Nehezíthetem a dolgomat, mert addig szoktam elmenni, ameddig nincs meg a szükséges információm. 
Ez a módszer nem alakítja át a dühöt, frusztrációt, indulatokat (bárminek nevezhetjük), hanem egyszerűen csak elengedi. Ezt már értem, de én nem „csak” elengedek valamit. Példa: Jön hozzám egy alkoholista kliens. Beszél arról, ő csak egy kicsit akarja jobban érezni magát. Agresszív a családjával. Első lépésben ugye mindenképpen valamilyen feszültséget, indulatot vált ki bennem, miközben beszélgetünk. Ilyenkor nekem nem az segít, hogy teljesen, az első pillanattól kezdve, mondjuk beteszem egy csővezetékbe a frusztrációmat és elengedem és olyan nyugodt, mosolygós maradok, mint ált. szoktam lenni, mert egyrészről sok agresszív embernek ez olyan visszacsatolás is lenne, hogy jó amit csinál, másrészről pedig könnyebben tudok vele beszélni, ha hitelesebb, kongruens vagyok. (Most nem arról beszélek, hogy felemelem a hangomat, elmondom neki, milyen rossz ember, mert nem.) Tudom, ő egy információ hordozó és nem csak én segítek neki, hanem ő is segít nekem minden téren. Nem véletlenül jön hozzám, máshoz X emberke. Ő pl. azért is jön hozzám, hogy megmutassa, én mit viszek túlzásba (ő ugye az alkoholt is) és kivel szemben voltam indulatosabb a családomban. Így még többet tudok kérdezni, segíteni neki már, mert tudom, magam is ilyen-olyan vagyok X helyzetben, X emberrel, ha X tulajdonsággal kapcsolatos valaki keres fel. Amint észreveszem beszélgetés alatt az indulatomat, azonnal megfogalmazom, megnevezem magamban. Tehát beszélgetés alatt ki tudjuk bontani, amit/amiket megneveztem. Van olyan helyzet, hogy a beszélgetés alatt lenullázódik az indulatom. Ha ez nem következik be, akkor a beszélgetés után ismét megvizsgálom, pontosan mi váltotta ki bennem a negatív érzést, mire szeretne tanítani, miről lenne jó legközelebb még beszélgetnem a klienssel. Amint felszínre sikerült hoznom, már a frusztrációm is lenullázódik, így már a továbbiakban nincs mit „elengedni”. Ha biz. esetekben még maradna valamilyen negatív érzés, akkor nálam első az elengedéshez az átalakítás. Én nem küldök csak úgy ki az éterbe feszkókat, mert az „rátapadhat” másokra (pl. félelem a kutyától, de a kutya messzebbről is akár megérzi, ha félnek tőle). Először megnevezem a feszültségemet: pl. félelmet vált ki belőlem, ha a távolsági buszon a sofőr nagyon gyorsan megy és csúszik az út. Mire szeretne ez a félelem tanítani. Átgondolom. Rájövök. Sokszor már ilyenkor nullázódik le a feszültségem. Ált. nagyon gyorsan játszódnak le ezek az átgondolási folyamatok. Vagy/és azonnal megoldásokat keresek a frusztrációm oldására: odamegyek hozzá és lassításra kérem (egyszer ezt már megtettem és szerencse is volt, mert a sofőr akkor aludhatott el és nyomta a gázt) vagy ha mégsem annyira veszélyesen vezet és nem jut más eszembe a félelemről, akkor két dolgot szoktam tenni: vagy elmondom magamban a Gayatri mantrát vagy a félelmet kristálytiszta gyémánttá változtatom és elküldöm oda, ahol a legnagyobb szükség van rá. Tehát nem félelmet engedek már el, hanem egy pozitívvá átalakított energiát. Akármelyiket is teszem, lenullázódik a feszkóm. Nekem az átalakítás fontos, azaz mielőtt elengedek valamit, pozitívvá formálom. Nem lenne jó érzésem, ha csak úgy pl. egy csővezetékbe kiküldeném az indulatokat, bármit, mert én jobban érezhetném magam, de mi újság mással? Más (az energetikai tér is) is inkább „kapjon” egy pozitívvá formált energiát. Ha „rátapad”, ez tapadjon rá, ne a negatívum. Akármilyen címkével illetünk valamit, az valakinek csak egy érzés. Én nevezem el pl. dühnek, ez oké, de nekem akkor szűnik meg a rossz érzésem, ha megbeszélem magammal/mással az üzeneteit és ezzel is már átalakítódik vagy valamilyen pozitív éréssel „átölelem”, így küldöm el, így engedem el és megszűnik a negatív érzésem is. 
Egyébként pedig tényleg az érthetőség kedvéért használjuk a negatív és a pozitív szavakat. Igazándiból nincs jó és rossz, hanem minden tanít vagy tanít van  .


----------



## Szekki (2013 Május 2)

Nos katuskatus teljesen igazad van, a magad szemlélete által, vagy fogalmazhatnám úgy is hogy a te hitrendszered szerint. Amíg ez beválik és működik addig használd így. Én is végigmentem ezen az úton és használtam hasonló érzelemátalakító technikákat, mint amiket írtál. Egy ideig bevált és kiválló eredményeim voltak. De egy idő után már nehéznek, és hosszadalmasabbnak tűnt az egész procedúra. Anno én is agykontrollal kezdtem és folytattam reikivel, meg pránanadival, EFT-vel, meg egy csomó mindenféle technikát kipróbáltam. De mindegyik egy csomó időt vett el az életemből, ami nem volt rossz visszatekintve, mert ez is egy tanulási folyamat része volt. De mindig valami könnyebbet kerestem, és aki keres az talál. Gyakorlatilag megszámlálhatatlan gyógyító technika létezik, kinek kinek szájíze szerint. Nekem nagyon bejött az elengedés meg a Faster EFT a könnyedsége miatt.
Amúgy én úgy vélem minden probléma addig tanít amíg el nem engeded a hozzá tartozó energiamintát. Nem kell keresni szerintem az okát ha dühös vagy, mert lehet hogy az életed során számtalanszor voltál már dühös valami miatt, és ha keresed akkor persze mindig találni fogsz példákat, hogy ezért és ezért. Ez csak egy példa volt hogy az agyalással sok mindent lehet találni. Csak egy idő után belefárad az ember hogy ugyanaz a problémája megint előjön, pedig már egyszer megtalálta, vagy mégsem!? Nyilván elég sok energiát, meg hitrendszert átveszünk a környezetünkből. Nekem azért vállt be az elengedés meg a Faster EFT mert nem kell keresgélni, mert a történet úgy is előugrik, ha az energiaminta megmozdul, vagy elengedődik ami a problémához kapcsolódik.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 2)

Kedves Szekki! Ha valami nem jó, azt persze, nem érdemes csinálni. Nekem nem teher, nem veszi el az időmet, hanem egy jó tanulási folyamat, jó játék is egyben ez a módszer. Nagyon gyorsan megy a feldolgozási, majd az elengedési része. 18 éve csinálom így és még nem fáradtam bele . Természetesen nyitott vagyok más lehetőségekre is. Mindenkinek más a jó. Azért is vagyunk pl. itt, hogy egymás hitrendszerét, gondolatait megismerhessük. 
Nálam nem problémák léteznek, hanem megoldásra váró helyzetek. Ki ezt használja persze, ki meg mást. 
Igaz, hogy az agyalással mindig lehet valamit találni. Viszont, ha tudom az okot, akkor már könnyebb bármit is elengedni. Az is igaz, hogy belefáradhat az ember, ha ugyanaz a „probléma” előjön újra és újra, mindig a feszültségére ugyanazt találja, de akkor nem jól csinál valamit. 
Tökjó lenne, ha olvashatnék még példákat az elengedéssel kapcsolatosan, a történet elejétől a végéig és arról is, visszajött-e az érzés az elengedés után bármikor is. Ki hogyan engedi el a negatív érzéseit konkrétan? Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## evapatocs (2013 Május 3)

Szekki írta:


> Nos katuskatus teljesen igazad van, a magad szemlélete által, vagy fogalmazhatnám úgy is hogy a te hitrendszered szerint. Amíg ez beválik és működik addig használd így. Én is végigmentem ezen az úton és használtam hasonló érzelemátalakító technikákat, mint amiket írtál. Egy ideig bevált és kiválló eredményeim voltak. De egy idő után már nehéznek, és hosszadalmasabbnak tűnt az egész procedúra. Anno én is agykontrollal kezdtem és folytattam reikivel, meg pránanadival, EFT-vel, meg egy csomó mindenféle technikát kipróbáltam. De mindegyik egy csomó időt vett el az életemből, ami nem volt rossz visszatekintve, mert ez is egy tanulási folyamat része volt. De mindig valami könnyebbet kerestem, és aki keres az talál. Gyakorlatilag megszámlálhatatlan gyógyító technika létezik, kinek kinek szájíze szerint. Nekem nagyon bejött az elengedés meg a Faster EFT a könnyedsége miatt.
> Amúgy én úgy vélem minden probléma addig tanít amíg el nem engeded a hozzá tartozó energiamintát. Nem kell keresni szerintem az okát ha dühös vagy, mert lehet hogy az életed során számtalanszor voltál már dühös valami miatt, és ha keresed akkor persze mindig találni fogsz példákat, hogy ezért és ezért. Ez csak egy példa volt hogy az agyalással sok mindent lehet találni. Csak egy idő után belefárad az ember hogy ugyanaz a problémája megint előjön, pedig már egyszer megtalálta, vagy mégsem!? Nyilván elég sok energiát, meg hitrendszert átveszünk a környezetünkből. Nekem azért vállt be az elengedés meg a Faster EFT mert nem kell keresgélni, mert a történet úgy is előugrik, ha az energiaminta megmozdul, vagy elengedődik ami a problémához kapcsolódik.


Szia!

Mondanál arra pédát hogyan használod a kétfajta módszert (elengedés,Faster EFT??)
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 3)

Palacskó András gondosan ügyel rá, hogy semmi olyat ne tegyen fel a netre, amitől meg lehetne tudni valamit, hanem csak a tanfolyamon. Egyébként mellette még egy Sárai Hilda nevű hölgy is foglalkozik a dologgal (valószínűleg együtt csinálják). Nekem az a véleményem, hogy egy tanfolyam nyugodtan meg tud élni azzal, hogy gyakorlatot tanít. Ott van az agykontroll, az is le van írva sok helyen, de attól még a tanfolyam is működik. 

Én kifejezetten rákérdeztem Palacskónál, hogy akkor ő most a Sedona vagy a Release módszert alkalmazza? Kitérő választ adott, hogy hát tulajdonképpen egyik sem, hanem hozzáteszi a saját dolgait... (Miközben a honlapján azt írja, hogy a módszert Lester Levenson találta fel). Ezzel a szememben elvesztette a hitelességét. De később rájöttem, talán azért fogalmazott így, mert ha direktben elismerné, hogy valamelyik módszert alkalmazza, akkor jogdíjat kellene fizetnie, így meg nem kell.


----------



## Tivrola (2013 Május 3)

Drágáim!
Két dolog jutott az eszembe:
1. Valahol olvastam, hogy a negatív energiák (pl.:düh) átadva más embernek nő és rombol. 
Amikor ezt én felismerem, megállítom, ELENGEDEM:
a, nincs táptalaj, nem hat rám, engem nem rombol
b, nem adom tovább (szerintem itt van a kutya elásva) közvetlenül nincs átadás.
Az hogy az éterbe kering a feszkó és vannak rá VEVŐ emberek az az ő személyiség-problémájuk, fejlesztendő feladatuk. Én most ezen a szinten állok.

2. Az életembe a gyerekeim belépése nagy fejlődési ugrást eredményezett. Olyan tükörforrás és feszültségteremtő radarjuk van ami igazi jellem és embertpróbáló. Konkrét keddi élmény a lányom a meghívott vendégek elé állt és véleményt nyilvánított: "Nem szeretek Zsoltikával játszani, menjetek haza és ne gyertek többet a házunkba."
Aki kicsit jártas a négy évesek lelki világában és olvasott tudja érzelmeik irányítják a gyereket... bla-bla. DE érzelmeket is generál másokban - vendégek. 

Konklúzió minden szitu más és a játékosok fejlettségi szintje nagyban befolyásolja a játék végét. Tehát erre nem tudsz felkészülni, mikor milyen energiaminták találkoznak.
Nekem baromi sok munkám van abban, hogy határokat állítsak fel a kisasszonynak, de ne lekorlátozzam. Tudatosítsam a szabályokat, de kreativitásra önkifejezésre bátorítsam. 
Amúgy "pszichológiai jogosítványt" tennék kötelezőnek minden gyereket vágyó pár részére. Aki megbukik annak ne legyen, vagy tanuljon...:``: 
Sokkal könnyebbek lennének a hétköznapjaink, ha mások is fejlesztenék magukat és a gyereküket. Nekem nem kellene annyit magyarázkodnom, mit miért csinálok úgy ahogy.
Persze rövidtávon egyszerűbb azoknak akik leordítják a gyerekük fejét (szomszéd) és terrorban kussol a kölök. Nagyon sok ilyet látok. Sajnos. 

Hogy írjak valami pozitívat zárásnak egy idézet:
“Ha elölről kezdhetném a gyermeknevelést,
fenyegetés helyett festegetésre használnám a kezemet.
Példálózás helyett példát mutatnék.
Nem siettetném a gyereket, hanem hozzá sietnék.
Nem a nagyokost játszanám, hanem okosan játszanék.
Komolykodás helyett komolyan venném a vidámságot.
Kirándulnék, sárkányt eregetnék,
Réten kószálnék, bámulnám a csillagokat.
A civakodás helyett a babusgatásra összpontosítanék.
Nem erőszakoskodnék a gyerekkel, hanem a lelkét erősíteném.
Előbb az önbizalmát építeném, azután a házamat.
Kevesebbet beszélnék a hatalom szeretetéről
és többet a szeretet hatalmáról.”​ _Diane Loomans_​
Szép napot mindenkinek! 
Szeretettel


----------



## Szekki (2013 Május 3)

Kedves evapataocs, a kétfajta módszert külön külön szoktam használni, mikor mihez van kedvem. Faster EFT-zni általában a videók alapján szoktam, és ha még feljön valami plusz ami a videóban nincs akkor megállítom a videót és külön foglalkozok az érzéssel.
Praetorianus, itt egy videó ami körülbelül a tanfolyamon is elhangzik http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0zuAaAM4A4 . Amúgy tényleg nem kell elmenni tanfolyamra aki nem akar, mert a neten keresztül bárki szerezhet róla információt hogy gyakorolja, bár aki elmegy max kap valami pluszt, mint az agykontrollnál is. Lehet hogy ez csak azért van mert fizettem érte, és ezáltal azt hiszem hogy többet kaptam, nem tudom. Talán igazad van Andrással kapcsolatban, talán nem. Ha ő ebből él hogy oktatja, és segít másoknak, akik hajlandók fizetni érte akkor nem értem miért gond amit csinál. Én nekem sokat segített, úgyhogy én rosszat nem tudok mondani róla. És neked is köszönöm hogy foglalkozol a témával és megcsináltad a blogot, hogy többet tudjunk erről a nagyszerű módszerről.
Tivrola, nagyon jókat írsz te is. CSak néha az a baj hogy az ember nem ismeri fel, hogy ő most dühös vagy szomorú, vagy más valami problémája van. Nekem például ezzel van a legnagyobb problémám, hogy nem veszem észre a bennem folyó dolgokat, és elkezdek az érzéseim alapján ítélkezni, meg történeteket gyártani. Lehet el kellene engednem az agyalást


----------



## Tivrola (2013 Május 3)

Szekki írta:


> Kedves evapataocs, a kétfajta módszert külön külön szoktam használni, mikor mihez van kedvem. Faster EFT-zni általában a videók alapján szoktam, és ha még feljön valami plusz ami a videóban nincs akkor megállítom a videót és külön foglalkozok az érzéssel.
> Praetorianus, itt egy videó ami körülbelül a tanfolyamon is elhangzik http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0zuAaAM4A4 . Amúgy tényleg nem kell elmenni tanfolyamra aki nem akar, mert a neten keresztül bárki szerezhet róla információt hogy gyakorolja, bár aki elmegy max kap valami pluszt, mint az agykontrollnál is. Lehet hogy ez csak azért van mert fizettem érte, és ezáltal azt hiszem hogy többet kaptam, nem tudom. Talán igazad van Andrással kapcsolatban, talán nem. Ha ő ebből él hogy oktatja, és segít másoknak, akik hajlandók fizetni érte akkor nem értem miért gond amit csinál. Én nekem sokat segített, úgyhogy én rosszat nem tudok mondani róla. És neked is köszönöm hogy foglalkozol a témával és megcsináltad a blogot, hogy többet tudjunk erről a nagyszerű módszerről.
> Tivrola, nagyon jókat írsz te is. CSak néha az a baj hogy az ember nem ismeri fel, hogy ő most dühös vagy szomorú, vagy más valami problémája van. Nekem például ezzel van a legnagyobb problémám, hogy nem veszem észre a bennem folyó dolgokat, és elkezdek az érzéseim alapján ítélkezni, meg történeteket gyártani. Lehet el kellene engednem az agyalást



Kedves Szekki!
Írtad: "CSak néha az a baj hogy az ember nem ismeri fel, hogy ő most dühös vagy szomorú, vagy más valami problémája van. "
Na erre jók a kölkök! Nem tudom szó szerint idézni sajna: Könyörög a delikvens a megvilágosodásért. Mindent meg tesz (meditál, imádkozik...), küd neki a Mindenség egy tanítót, de nem segít. Küld másikat, harmadikat... majd megajándékozza a CSALÁDDAL ÉS EGY GYERMEKKEL.

Írod"Nekem például ezzel van a legnagyobb problémám, hogy nem veszem észre a bennem folyó dolgokat"
Lehet, hogy nem is benned van a gond!
Én már hülyére elemeztem magam, mire rájöttem, hogy a megoldandó probléma nem BENNEM, henem körülöttem van. Ezt inkább kifejtem, mielőtt belekötnétek. kiss

Ha vesszük a szitut pl. a lányommal. Nem az a gáz mit mond egy négy éves, hanem az a többi (rajtam kívül álló) felnőtt mit gondol, érez, mond. 
1- Milyen szókimondó talpraesett kiscsaj! Érthetően, tisztá fejezi ki az érzéseit! - büszkeség, öröm, boldogság
2- A lányotok nem jár óvodába? Ilyet nem illik mondani! - szégyen, megalázottság, düh, harag....

Persze aki már a fejlődés magasabb szintjén van, lehet soha nem is keveredik ilyen szituba. Vagy már nagyok a gyerekei és elfelejtette a kellemetlen helyzeteket. Vagy nincs is gyereke.

Agyalni akkor jó, ha építő szórakoztató. Analizálni, szintetizálni én is imádok, de nem mindegy mit és hogyan. Ha rombol elkedvetlenít ENGEDD EL!

Szép napot!


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 3)

Kedves Szekki!

Köszönöm, ez a videó nem sokat árul el. És elárulom neked, hogy a Sedona/Release módszerekról a neten információkat ugyan szerezhetsz, de abból megtanulni nem lehet, mert az érdemi információkat pénzért adják (amiben persze nincs kivetnivaló- hiszen ebből élnek). Kivéve ha a blogomat olvasod, ahol folyamatosan teszek közzé olyan információkat, amelyek egyébként csak pénzért érhetők el (könyvben, tanfolyamon vagy audió programokon). Hozzáteszem, hogy én ezeket a könyveket elolvastam, számos audió tanfolyamot elvégeztem, illetve élőben is elvégeztem a Sedona alaptanfolyamot Angliában. 

Ahol nem konferencia volt, nem csilivili, sem lufieregetés. Hanem egy családias hangulatú, beszélgetős hétvége, ahol az oktatóval együtt összesen 5-en (öten) voltunk. 

Ha én valaha tanítanám a módszert, semmiképpen nem foglalkoznék egyszerre 8-nál több emberrel, nagyjából ez a felső határ.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 3)

Azt gondolom, hogy az elengedést/megengedést nem úgy kell elképzelni, hogy a negativitást kiengedjük, s másokra leszünk rossz hatással. Sokkal inkább úgy, mint amikor a tudat "levált" része transzformálódik, a tiszta tudat ismét teljesebbé válik, visszanyeri önmagát. ('Anyag nem vész el, csak átalakul.')

Mi van az érzelmek mögött? Forrás: Larry Crane.
Azt mondja, hogy mindenféle érzés valójában háromféle szükséglet/akarat alá rendeződik bennünk. Ezek (s ezek vannak minden érzés mögött!!):
- kontroll (angolul: control)
- helyeslés/jóváhagyás/elfogadás/megfelelés (angolul: approval)
- biztonság (angolul: safety).
Ennek ismeretében mélyebb szinten tudod kezelni a nemkívánatos érzést, ki tudod húzni a "gyökerét". Az alárendelt szükségletet nagyon könnyű felismerni.
Az eljárás:
1. Mit érzek most?
2. Meg tudnám engedni ennek az érzésnek, hogy ott legyen ebben a pillanatban? (csak megadod az engedélyt, hogy ott legyen)
3. Mi az ez alatt húzódó szükséglet/akarás? 
4. El tudnám engedni a.......szükségletét/akarását?
Mondd: igen.
Ennyi.

Minél többször keresztülmégy az eljáráson, annál relaxáltabb és teljesebb leszel belül. Ezzel az eljárással felszabadítod és elmozdítod a "szükséges/kell" blokkot, ezáltal kinyitod az ajtókat, hogy fogadj és birtokolj.

Elküldték a release technique májusi számát, ami a vágyról szól - többek között. Amennyiben időm engedi és találok benne fontos információt, majd közzéteszem. (Ha igénylitek.)


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 3)

Kedves Terra Incognita!

Rá fogok térni ezekre a dolgokra, de szerintem ne vágjunk a dolgok elébe, mert azzal nem teszünk jót. Megvan a menete, ahogyan közlöm, ami követi az eredeti tanfolyami menetet - nem érdemes ide-oda ugrálni, mert akkor nem áll össze az egész. Pár napon belül elérünk ehhez a részhez.

A Release magazin nem rossz, én vagy 5 éve minden számát elolvasom. Csakhogy:

1. azoknak írják, akik már elvégezték az alaptanfolyamot - tehát az alapokról nincs benne szó.
2. lényegében egy reklámfüzet, tehát a cikkek nagyobb része reklámot csinál, vedd meg azt, menj el erre a rendezvényre, stb. Néha más is van benne, amolyan motivációs cikkek, de ez kevés, és ahogy mondtam, azoknak szól, akik már elvégezték az alaptanfolyamot. 

>Mondd: igen.

Nos, itt azért pontosítanék. Nincs olyan, hogy mondd: igen. Azt mondd, hogy igen vagy nem. Ha úgy érzed, hogy nem tudod elengedni, akkor azt kell mondani.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 3)

L. Crane nem érezte szükségesnek az érzelmekről szóló kifejtést, a mini-course második alapeljárásaként közli az általam leírtakat/lefordítottakat. A "Mondd:igen" -így szerepel az angol szövegben.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 3)

Kedves Terra Incognita!

Larry Crane nagyon is szükségesnek tartja az érzelmekről szóló kifejtést a könyvében (The Abundance Book) és a tanfolyamon, más kérdés, hogy egy alapvetően figyelemfelkeltésnek-reklámnak szán anyagban ezt nem részletezi. 

De ha ilyen jól tudod, nem akarlak akadályozni, a továbbiak rád bízom a téma kifejtését, a kérdések megválaszolását, én a blogomban folytatom a témát (http://elengedes.blog.hu/), neked pedig átengedem ezt a fórumot - nyugodtan fejtsd ki a mondanivalódat, válaszolj a kérdésekre, stb. Nem zavarlak az akadékoskodásommal. 

A következő blogbejegyzésemben az érzelmi skála CAP részéről lesz szó, még a mai napon fölteszem.


----------



## Tivrola (2013 Május 3)

terra incognita írta:


> Azt gondolom, hogy az elengedést/megengedést nem úgy kell elképzelni, hogy a negativitást kiengedjük, s másokra leszünk rossz hatással. Sokkal inkább úgy, mint amikor a tudat "levált" része transzformálódik, a tiszta tudat ismét teljesebbé válik, visszanyeri önmagát. ('Anyag nem vész el, csak átalakul.')
> 
> Mi van az érzelmek mögött? Forrás: Larry Crane.
> Azt mondja, hogy mindenféle érzés valójában háromféle szükséglet/akarat alá rendeződik bennünk. Ezek (s ezek vannak minden érzés mögött!!):
> ...



Nagyon szépen köszönöm a hozzászólásodat!
Érthető, konkrét és használható!
Kérlek, írj minél többet nekünk itt, figyelünk! 

Szeretettel:..:


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 3)

Elkészült a blogon a tanfolyam következő része, az érzelmi skála felső részéről ("CAP").


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 3)

Tivrola írta:


> Nagyon szépen köszönöm a hozzászólásodat!
> Érthető, konkrét és használható!
> Kérlek, írj minél többet nekünk itt, figyelünk!
> 
> Szeretettel:..:



A gyermekeddel kapcsolatos sztorit olvasván ötlött fel bennem, hogy ez a tech válasz a problémádra.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 4)

"Tech". Az elengedés módszerek irodalmában senki nem használja ezt a szót. Egészen mások szokták használni.
Már értem.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 4)

praetorianus írta:


> "Tech". Az elengedés módszerek irodalmában senki nem használja ezt a szót. Egészen mások szokták használni.
> Már értem.



Kedves Praetorianus! 

?????????????????????
Mi van veled? Én nem bántalak téged, Te viszont folyamatosan el akarsz nyomni.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 5)

Egy valódi szcientológussal van dolgunk!


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 5)

praetorianus írta:


> Egy valódi szcientológussal van dolgunk!



Ha annyira valódi lennék, akkor nem lehetnék itt. De ezek szerint Te járatos vagy a témában, ha így felcímkéztél.

Tegnap jó napom volt, nagyon sok anyagot találtam az interneten. A scribd.com oldal egyfajta világkönyvtár, ahonnan csekély díj ellenében könyveket le lehet tölteni a témában. Igaz, angol nyelven.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 5)

A szövegeid alapján az 'anger' és a 'pride' szintjén vagy. Engedd el, engedd el, engedd el....


----------



## most (2013 Május 5)

... mi ez az adok-kapok ? virtuális csörte? személyeskedés?.... valóban tudás az amivel ? békétlenség születik?
mi fontosabb h igazad legyen(ellenfelet szerezz ) vagy h jól érezd magad?.... lássátok és nevesetek magatokon is... 
sztem akkor működik egy technika ha jobban vagy tőle
birtokolni a fórumot ? jobban tudom ?...gyanakodjunk néha magunkra is.....
(a vélemény különbségek gazdagítanak- ha nem így érzed bigott-zárt vagy )
a fórum mindenkié bárki hozzá tehet vagy csak jelen lehet ... kb mint egy köztér 

ím egy érzelmi terápia mely kizárólag az önmagukon is nevetni tudók eszköze

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ixbWELyHcmM
```

abba hagytam -elengedtem....örömteli napot


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 5)

Köszönöm!kiss


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 5)

Mindenkinek lehetnek nem jó órái. Valamiért elindítottad a hatalmi harcot kedves Praetorianus. Nincs erre szükség. Bármi bánt, zavar, feszélyez téged (is), már elég sok tapasztalatot gyűjtöttél össze az elengedés technikájában, így gyakorlatban is érdemes lenne alkalmazni mindig. A nap 24 órájában, az év minden napján neked is kívánom a negatívumok elengedését (átalakítását), vidámságot, türelmet, nyugalmat, szeretetet. Bárki, aki idetalál, arra mindenkire szükség van, így rád is Praetorianus. 
Örülnék, ha folytatnátok saját tapasztalatokkal, vagy bármilyen gondolattal, ami az elengedéssel, megoldásokkal kapcsolatos. 
Jó ez a hagyja abba...


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 5)

Sajnos egy overt product lettem, aki enturbulál.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 5)

Alapszabály, hogy soha senkit nem szólítunk fel az elengedésre Sem magunkat, sem mást. Az elengedés és a felszólítás nem férnek össze. 
Egyébként már volt dolgom szcientológussal, aki meg akarta nekem magyarázni, hogyan működik a Sedona módszer (és a szcientológia miért jobb).
A másik, hogy a "tech" szót nem használjuk az elengedési módszerekben - ez a kifejezés a szcientológia szókészletéből származik.

A blogban folytatom az érzelmi állapotok témát, hamarosan több új módszer is sorra kerül az elengedésre, gyakorlati alkalmazásokkal.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 5)

Már miért ne mondhatnám a release technique helyett röviden, hogy tech? 

Tessék, itt az email megfelelő része, úgy fordítottam, ahogy abban szerepel.
Let's stick with the presentation and all the unwanted (scary) feelings that it could bring up. 

To start - you just ask yourself: 

"What am I feeling now?" 

Your answer might be panicky. 

OK, great. 

Next ask yourself: 

"Can I allow that feeling to be there just for this moment?" 

(NOTE: you're not asking the feeling to hang around - like a bad smell - forever; you're just granting it permission to be there in THIS moment). 

Next ask yourself: 

"What is the underlying want beneath this feeling?" 

Let's say it was WANTING APPROVAL. 

So you release the wanting approval simply by asking yourself (either out loud or silently): 

"Would I like to let go of needing to want approval?" 

And then say: 

"Yes!" 

That's it. 

Recycle through the process a few times. Find other unwanted feelings in yourself.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 5)

Drága Praetorianus! 
Megnéztem ezt az enterbulál kifejezést, mert eddig nem ismertem. Ezt írják erről a szóról: „…a késztetést külső erők <glossary data-key="0" entry="enturbulál">enturbulál</glossary>ják (összekavarják, zaklatottá vagy zűrzavarossá teszik) vagy befolyásolják, akkor vagy elnyomják azt, vagy a dolog vegyül más emberek céljaival. Vagyis más emberek ráerőltetik a céljaikat az egyénre. Mindkét esetben maga a dinamika valamilyen csekély mértékben enturbulálttá válik.”
Nem mások kavarnak össze bennünket, nem mások tesznek zaklatottá, zűrzavarossá, mert mindenki maga dönti el így vagy úgy, hogy elindítja ezt a folyamatot önmagában vagy sem, ill. a mások céljainak ráerőltetését gondolom magamra nézve vagy egyszerűen csak elgondolkodom, lehet-e benne igazság vagy nem. Ha nem, akkor a tanulságok levonása után elengedem vagy sem. 
Mindenki kisebb-nagyobb mértékben, tudatosan, tudattalanul befolyásolja a másikat a viselkedésével, a véleményével. Az is rajtunk áll, mennyit, hogyan hagyunk ebből befolyásolódni. Rajtunk áll, tanulni szeretnénk ebből is vagy harcolunk, menekülünk.
Nem tapasztaltam, hogy téged valaki el szeretne nyomni. Egyszerűen csak információcserék, vélemények, tapasztalatok, kérdések hangzottak el.
Oké. Az elengedést ne felszólításnak tartsd, hanem kérésnek, javaslatnak vagy emlékeztetésnek. Időnként jó, ha valaki eszünkbe juttat valamit, mert a beszűkült látásmódunk miatt elfelejtjük gyakorolni azt, amit képviselünk, tanultunk. 
Ezt írtad: „Nem. Engedd a félelmedet feljönni, ne állj neki ellent. Akkor majd el fog távozni. Ha nem próbálkoztál ilyesmivel, akkor próbáld meg, ez egy gyakorlati dolog, elméletben nem lehet elsajátítani, pont ugyanúgy, ahogy mondjuk az úszásról is el lehet olvasni sok könyvet, de attól még nem tanulsz meg úszni.” 
Látod, ezt Te is leírtad az egyik példádban. Az elengedés tanfolyamon sem azt mondja a tanár, hogy most az izé következik, hanem így és így engedj el valamit. A próbálkozni szavad elég érdekesen hangzik, mert korábban mást mondtál erről. Apropó! Az úszás és az úszásról szóló könyvek is ugyanúgy kiegészíthetik egymást, mint egy nyelvtanulásos kézikönyv az élőszót. „Larry Crane nagyon is szükségesnek tartja az érzelmekről szóló kifejtést a könyvében”. Ezt is Te írtad. Aztán itt van a blogod, ahol információkat osztasz meg. Ezek az elméleti fejtegetések segítenek összerakni a fejekben a tudást.
A kövér nős példádban is azt mondták neki, engedje el az érzéseit. 
Szeretnék rávilágítani az ellentmondásaidra. Ezek nem kiforgatások (mert talán Te ezt mondanád most), hanem segítségek. Örülnék, ha nem támadásnak vennéd. 
Mondtad korábban azt is, ez nem vizualizáció és semmi köze hozzá. Aztán azt írod, te vizualizálsz színeket is akár a gyakorlat közben. 
Aztán ez is eszembe jutott a soraidat olvasva: a „kövér fitnesszedző problémája.” , ami téged is elért, így gondolom. Képviselsz valamit, aztán nem tanulságoknak fogod fel az írásokat, hanem bántásoknak és támadsz, harcolsz, ahelyett, hogy alkalmaznád azt, amit tanultál, az elengedést. Így hogyan mondjuk erre a módszerre, hogy tökjó lehetőségek vannak benne, ha a közlője támad, ill. támadásnak, kavarásnak, zaklatásnak, befolyásolásnak tekinti a hozzászólásokat. 
Említetted a konzervbölcsességet, de aztán Te is idéztél másoktól. Stb.
Ha nem lennének ellentmondások, ha nem támadásnak tartanád a véleménycseréket, más tapasztalatát, nem minősítenél mást, pl. azzal, hogy ő biztosan szcientológus, akkor sokkal több jó lehetőséget lehetne meglátni az elengedéses technikákban. 
Te kijelentetted, hogy „…a "tech" szót nem használjuk az elengedési módszerekben”. Miért ne használhatná valaki? Ha neki így megfelelő, akkor joga van használni és az ő felfogásában, elengedésről tanultakban ez a szó létezik. 
Érdeklődnék: ha én azt a szót használom sokat, hogy karosszéria, akkor engem lehet karosszérialakatosnak hívni? Ha a „tech” szó a szcientológusoktól ered, ha nem, akkor sem javaslom, hogy valódi szcientológusnak hívj valakit, mert ez egy olyan minősítés (nem tanítás), amivel másokat nagyon megbánthatsz.
Nagyon sokan szokták mondani, hogy „ez egy skizofrén helyzet”. Mondhatjuk azt, ő ezt ne használja, mert ez egy pszichiátriában használatos szó? (Mellesleg ezt tényleg helytelenül használják az emberek, mert többes személyiségre gondolnak sokan alatta, de a skizofréniát csak nagyon régen tanították többes személyiségnek, mert a skizofrénia nem többes személyiséget jelent, ez egy külön diagnózis.)
Mi lenne, ha ezentúl az érzékenységedet elengednéd kedves Praetorianus? Mi lenne, ha a Te szemszögedből mindig megmagyaráznád a dolgokat és nem védekeznél, nem támadnál? Nem megmondom a "frankót", hanem ez javaslat.
Folytassuk ezt a témát a véleményekkel és kérlek Praetorianus ne vedd személyes bántásnak, ha valakinek más véleménye van. Miért ne írhatná le? Miért ne mondhatná el az ellenvéleményét? Miért ne fűzhetné hozzá a tudását? Olyan sok jót lehet egymástól tanulni.
Bízom benne, mindenki jó érzéssel tudja folytatni a beírásait és meri megosztani a más véleményét is kulturált módon. Szép napot.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 6)

Mert a magyar nyelvben nincs ilyen szó, van viszont a szcientológiában.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 6)

Ilyen sincs konkrétan drága Praetorianus: "Sajnos egy overt product lettem, aki enturbulál." De ettől még használtad. 
Sok olyan szót használunk a mondanivalónk során, ami nem magyar. Előfordul az ilyen. Ez egy létező, elfogadott dolog.
Teljesen mindegy az eredete. A lényeg, hogy érthető legyen.


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 6)

Kedves katuskatus (úgy is, mint nagyra becsült ellendrukkerem)!

>Megnéztem ezt az enterbulál kifejezést, mert eddig nem ismertem. 

A szcientológiában ismerik és használják ezt a kifejezést. Ott határozott jelentése van. 

>Nem tapasztaltam, hogy téged valaki el szeretne nyomni. 
Nem is írtam ilyesmit.

>Oké. Az elengedést ne felszólításnak tartsd, hanem kérésnek, javaslatnak vagy emlékeztetésnek. 

Egyik sem. Kérdés. El tudnád-e engedni? 
Megvan az oka annak, hogy miért kérdés, miért nem felszólítás, javaslat, stb. Azért nem, mert az emberek hajlamosak arra, hogy ha valamilyen parancsot, utasítást kapnak - még ha szelíd formában is - akkor automatikusan ellenszegüljenek. Ezért vannak kérdés formában feltéve.

>Látod, ezt Te is leírtad az egyik példádban. Az elengedés tanfolyamon sem azt mondja a tanár, hogy most az izé következik, hanem így és így engedj el >valamit. 

Nem azt mondja, hanem megkérdezi: el tudod-e engedni?. Vagyis kérdez. Mindig csak kérdez. SOHA nem szólít fel. SOHA. Ez az egyik alaptétel. 
És most nyugodtan átbogarászhatsz mindent, amit korábban leírtam. Biztosan találsz majd olyat, ami felszólító módnak hangzik. De megnyugtathatlak: eredetiben nem az. Lehet, hogy azért írtam felszólító módnak, mert úgy éppen gyorsabb volt, vagy mert magyarul hülyén hangzott volna. Nyilván nekem sincs arra időm és energiám, hogy olyan színvonalú fordításokat készítsek, amelyekben minden apró aspektus a helyén van. De attól az alaptétel így van. És igen, a reklámbrosúrában is lehet olyat találni (mert ezt is megkaptam), ami első ránézésre felszólító mód, de az egy reklámbrosúra, figyelemfelhívás és nem tanítás.

>A próbálkozni szavad elég érdekesen hangzik, mert korábban mást mondtál erről. 
Pontosan mi az ellentmondás?

>Apropó! Az úszás és az úszásról szóló könyvek is ugyanúgy kiegészíthetik egymást, mint egy nyelvtanulásos kézikönyv az élőszót.
Igen. Csak van egy pont, amikor le kell tenni a könyvet, és meg kell mozdulni. Csinálni kell. Utána vissza lehet menni a könyvhöz. De csak a könyvnél maradni (és belekötni minden második mondatba), nos, az meddő dolog.


>„Larry Crane nagyon is szükségesnek tartja az érzelmekről szóló kifejtést a könyvében”. Ezt is Te írtad. Aztán itt van a blogod, ahol információkat osztasz >meg. Ezek az elméleti fejtegetések segítenek összerakni a fejekben a tudást.
Mindjárt jönnek a hozzájuk tartozó gyakorlatok is.


>A kövér nős példádban is azt mondták neki, engedje el az érzéseit. 
Semmi ilyesmit nem mondtak neki. Azt kérdezték, hogy milyen előnyei és milyen hátrányai vannak a kövérségnek. Kérdezték, nem volt felszólítás.

>Szeretnék rávilágítani az ellentmondásaidra. Ezek nem kiforgatások (mert talán Te ezt mondanád most), hanem segítségek. Örülnék, ha nem támadásnak >vennéd. 
Nem támadásnak veszem, hanem amolyan ellendrukkerségnek. Nézd, kedves katus, kezdettől fogva látom a nagy mértékű ellenszenvet az egész módszer iránt, és feltehetően irántam is, már amennyiben így virtuálisan lehetséges az ilyesmi. Föltettél már olyan kérdéseket, amelyek célja semmi más nem volt, csak fogást keresni. Bizonyítani, hogy ez nem így van, vagy másként jobb, vagy másképp is lehet, vagy ellentmondás van, akármi... Semmi baj, ilyennek is kell lenni, nincs vele semmi gondom. Szóval nagyon keresed a fogást. Rendben, legjobb tudásom szerint válaszolok mindenre. 

>Mondtad korábban azt is, ez nem vizualizáció és semmi köze hozzá. Aztán azt írod, te vizualizálsz színeket is akár a gyakorlat közben. 

Igen, valóban. Ez egyébként nem kötelező. Hadd tegyem hozzá, hogy a sok tucat féle gyakorlat közül ez az EGYETLEN, ami vizualizációt tartalmaz, és a Sedona módszer nem is használja, csak a Release Technique. Ha százalékosan akarnám kifejezni, mondjuk a 0.5%-a vizualizáció a módszernek, ami el is hagyható. De rendben van, írjál föl nekem ezért egy nagy ellentmondást. 

>Aztán ez is eszembe jutott a soraidat olvasva: a „kövér fitnesszedző problémája.” , ami téged is elért, így gondolom. Képviselsz valamit, aztán nem >tanulságoknak fogod fel az írásokat, hanem bántásoknak és támadsz, harcolsz, ahelyett, hogy alkalmaznád azt, amit tanultál, az elengedést. 

Nem támadok és nem harcolok. Elmondom röviden, hogy mi történt: elkezdtem szisztematikusan ismertetni valamit, amiről - úgy gondolom - elég sokat tudok. Olyan anyagokból, amiket csak pénzért lehet megszerezni (többségükért fizettem is egyébként). Erre valaki előreszalad, és közöl egy reklámbrosúrából olyan dolgokat, amik reklámnak vannak ott. Tehet igazak, csak nem úgy, nem abban a kontextusban. Ennyi. 

>Így hogyan mondjuk erre a módszerre, hogy tökjó lehetőségek vannak benne, ha a közlője támad, ill. támadásnak, kavarásnak, zaklatásnak, befolyásolásnak >tekinti a hozzászólásokat. 

Csúsztatás. Nem a hozzászólásokat tekintem - nem támadásnak, kavarásnak, egyszerűen csak okoskodásnak - azt, ha valaki icipici tudás birtokában azonnal helyre akarja tenni a másikat. És itt szeretnék pontosítani valamit: ha valaki sikerrel alkalmazza az elengedés technikákat, azzal még nem lesz doromboló cica, szelíd nyuszika vagy szeretettől túláradó szent. Nem erről van szó. Nézd meg mondjuk a youtube-on Larry Crane-t vagy Hale Dwoskint, és látni fogod, hogy ők sem ilyenek. 

>Említetted a konzervbölcsességet, de aztán Te is idéztél másoktól. 
Elnézést, azért vannak különbségek. Ha Lester Levensontól idézek, az nem konzervbölcsesség, mivel ő a módszer megalkotója. Amit ő mond, az kvázi tankönyvi szöveg. Ezen kívül idéztem a Bibliából egyszer vagy kétszer, meg valamilyen buddhista szövegből - kész, ennyi. 
Nekem attól van spirituális székrekedésem, hogy sokaknál a mondanivaló hiányát leplezi az idézetcunami. Van itt minden, Einstein (bár a neki tulajdonított szövegek egy jó részt soha nem mondta), Edison, Henry Ford, Gandhi, Teréz anya, meg akit akarsz. 10 perc alatt százas nagyságrendben begyűjthető az interneten. Ja, és persze döntő többségük amerikai, de legalábbis angolból van fordítva. 

Ha egy idézet tartalmas, illeszkedik a mondanivalóhoz, egységet képes a gondolatokkal, akkor semmi baj nincs vele.

>Stb.

Nyugodtan fejtsd ki a többit is, ne fogd vissza magad.

>Ha nem lennének ellentmondások, ha nem támadásnak tartanád a véleménycseréket, más tapasztalatát, nem minősítenél mást, pl. azzal, hogy ő biztosan >szcientológus, akkor sokkal több jó lehetőséget lehetne meglátni az 
>elengedéses technikákban. 

Az ellentmondásokat fentebb kifejtettem. Nem támadásnak tartom a reklámbrosúrák bedobását, csak oda nem illőnek. Azzal, hogy terra incognitát szcientológusnak "minősítettem", nagyon nagy valószínűséggel igazat írtam (nem is cáfolta). Tudod, elég jól ismerem a szcientológusokat, hamar fel lehet őket ismerni a jellegzetes gondolatmenetekről, kifejezésekről (a "tech" és az "elnyomás" tipikusan ilyenek. Aki nem tetszik, az "elnyomó személy" (suppressive person)). Ugyanúgy észre lehet venni, mint mondjuk a jehovistákat vagy a hitgyüliseket.

>Te kijelentetted, hogy „…a "tech" szót nem használjuk az elengedési módszerekben”. Miért ne használhatná valaki? Ha neki így megfelelő, akkor joga van >használni és az ő felfogásában, elengedésről tanultakban ez a szó létezik. 

Már említettem, hogy ez a jellegzetesen szcientológus kifejezés. 

>Érdeklődnék: ha én azt a szót használom sokat, hogy karosszéria, akkor engem lehet karosszérialakatosnak hívni? 
Akkor nem. De megint csúsztatsz, mert egy köznyelvi szót mondasz példának, amit mindenki ismer. 
Mondok egy jobb példát. Ha azt mondod, hogy "kisbálvány", akkor rögtön tudni fogom, hogy telefonközpontban dolgozol.
Vagy ha azt mondod, hogy Szent Szellem, akkor nagyon valószínű, hogy hitgyülis vagy. Az emberek szóhasználata árulkodik a hátterükről (nyilván én sem vagyok ez alól kivétel).

>Ha a „tech” szó a szcientológusoktól ered, ha nem, akkor sem javaslom, hogy valódi szcientológusnak hívj valakit, mert ez egy olyan minősítés (nem tanítás), >amivel másokat nagyon megbánthatsz.

Szerintem terra incognita nem cáfolta, nem tiltakozott, holott megtehette volna... Egyébként ha valaki tényleg szcientológus, akkor miért sértődne meg rajta? Ha meg nem az, nyugodtan kérje ki magának. 

>Nagyon sokan szokták mondani, hogy „ez egy skizofrén helyzet”. Mondhatjuk azt, ő ezt ne használja, mert ez egy pszichiátriában használatos szó? (Mellesleg >ezt tényleg helytelenül használják az emberek, mert többes személyiségre gondolnak sokan alatta, de a skizofréniát csak nagyon régen tanították többes >személyiségnek, mert a skizofrénia nem többes személyiséget jelent, ez egy külön diagnózis.)

Lásd a fentebb írtakat. A szcientológiának nagyon sajátos (jórészt angol, vagy tükörfordított) nyelvezete van, igen jól felismerhető. 
De mondom, ha valaki úgy gondolja, hogy alaptalanul nézik szcientológusnak, és ez rá nézve sérelmes, szóljon nyugodtan. 

>Mi lenne, ha ezentúl az érzékenységedet elengednéd kedves Praetorianus? Mi lenne, ha a Te szemszögedből mindig megmagyaráznád a dolgokat és nem >védekeznél, nem támadnál? Nem megmondom a "frankót", hanem ez javaslat.

Én megmagyarázom a dolgokat - ha hagyják. Ha nem, akkor nem. 

>Folytassuk ezt a témát a véleményekkel és kérlek Praetorianus ne vedd személyes bántásnak, ha valakinek más véleménye van. 
Semmi gond, ha valakinek más véleménye van. A gond ott kezdődik, amikor a leírt, elfogadott tanítást kérdőjelezi meg egy reklámbrosúra alapján.

Végezetül hadd kérdezzem meg: próbáltad már a gyakorlatban is az elengedést. Arra már sok órát fordítottál, hogy cáfoljál, fogást keress, belekapaszkodjál nüanszokba, apróságokon lovagolj - arra fordítottál már 2 percet, hogy a gyakorlatban is kipróbáld? Vagy nem is az a lényeg?


----------



## praetorianus (2013 Május 6)

>Ilyen sincs konkrétan drága Praetorianus: "Sajnos egy overt product lettem, aki enturbulál."

Hohó, nagyon is van!!! Szcientológusok pontosan tudják, hogy mi az értelme. Rétegnyelv.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 6)

Kedves Praetorianus!
Érdemes lett volna nyitottabban olvasni az összes soromat, mert akkor megláthattad volna bennük, hogy én soha nem voltam és nem is leszek az ellendrukkered. Félreértelmezted a mondandóimat. 
Az elnyomásodról írtál, mert az enterbulál kifejezést használtad, ami ezt is jelenti.
Rendben. El tudnád engedni azokat az érzéseidet, amikben enterbulálást is érzel?
Eddig nem tudtam, hogy overt product és az enturbulál magyar szavak. Hmm.
Igen. Félreérthető, ha felszólító módot használunk, akár az érthetőség kedvéért is, aztán azt mondjuk, ilyen nincs a gyakorlatban. 
A nyelvkönyv kiegészítője az élőbeszédnek. Mindkettőben sok jó dolog van és mindkettőt jó alkalmazni. 
Félreértelmezed azt is, hogy belekötök a szavaidba. Az ellentmondásokra hívom fel a figyelmet, így tanulok és segítek egyaránt. Nevezheted belekötésnek, amit én abszolút nem így látok. 
Engem a megismerési folyamatok érdekelnek, ezért soha nem is volt ellenszenvem a módszer iránt. Helytelenül látod ezt is teljesen. Mi lenne, ha ezt elfogadnád? Amiatt volt csupán, hogy alig volt infó. Többször azt olvastam, hogy majd fogsz erről írni, de aztán még semmi, mert másról írtál, ill. nem válaszoltál pár kérdésünkre és kérésünkre.
Mivel a megismerési folyamatok is érdekelnek és más tapasztalataim is vannak, mint neked és olyan dolgokat is olvastam tőled, ami nem volt egyértelmű, az ellentmondásokról pedig sokszor írtam már, szeretnék rávilágítani a soraimmal arra, hol látok nem egyértelműségeket is. Ha ezekre megkapom az érthető válaszokat, akkor már más típusú kérdéseim is lesznek. Szeretnék közelebb kerülni ehhez a módszerhez is, de amíg nem kapom meg a ház alapjaihoz a téglákat, és olyan téglákat, amik erősek, addig sokat tudok kérdezni és a véleményemet elmondani legalább arról, ami felkeltette az érdeklődésemet.
El tudod engedni azt is, hogy fogást keresek rajtad? Ez sem állja meg a helyét. Lásd előző mondatom.
Nem akarok felírni semmit. Ezt sem jól látod. Érteni szeretnék jobban!
A szisztematikus ismertetés nekem mást jelent, mint neked. Én gyorsabban szeretek haladni és részletesebben, meg a kérdésekre, kérésekre is figyelni szoktam. Oké, Te másmilyen vagy. Elfogadom.
Valószínűleg, aki az icipici tudását leírta, az nem okoskodni szeretett volna, hanem szintén a tudását megosztani.
Azt olvastam tőled, hogy Lesternek 24 órában, heti 7 napon át kitart a nyugalom, a béke, amit megszerzett az elengedés technikájával. Most pontosítottál, hogy ez nem mindig van így. Látod, ez is zavart, nem tudtam hová tenni, hogy ilyen módszer létezik, amiben minden pillanatában ilyen érzéseket, élményeket lehet lére hozni. Most pontosítva azt írod, nem mindig sikerülhet ez így. 
„Ha egy idézet tartalmas, illeszkedik a mondanivalóhoz, egységet képes a gondolatokkal, akkor semmi baj nincs vele.” Köszönöm  . Én is így látom ezt.
Attól, hogy az ember használ latin kifejezéseket, attól még nem biztos az orvosi múltja. Attól, hogy valaki nem cáfolja pl. a szcientológiai hátterét, attól még nem biztos, hogy az. Meg, ha az lenne, mi közünk van hozzá? A skatulyázások nem biztos, hogy szerencsés dolgok, mert nagy a tévedés lehetősége is.
Azt kérdeztem tőled, miért ne használhatná valaki a tech szót? Erre azt írtad, ez szcientológiai kifejezés. Ezért? Na és akkor mi is van? Miért baj ez? 
Nem csúsztatok. Egy hasonló példát mondtam az érthetőség kedvéért. 
Van másik csoport, akiktől hallottam a Szent Szellem kifejezést és semmi közük nincs a Hitgyülihez. Szóval nem nagy a valószínűsége, hanem előfordulhat, hogy Hitgyülis. 
Terra röviden leírta, hogy felcímkézted. Akár szcientes Terra, akár nem, nem kötelessége az orrunkra kötni, hogy milyen az irányultsága. 
Megmagyarázod a dolgokat, ha hagyják? Ki nem hagyott eddig? Elvették a laptopodat? 
A leírt és valakik által elfogadott tanítást akkor kérdőjelezik meg a többiek, ha nem teljesen érthető, nem egyértelmű az átadás módja.
Nem próbáltam az elengedést. Megtettem és megteszem. Naponta ezt gyakorolom. Sok emberrel van dolgom, akiknek az élethelyzetük kisebb-nagyobb mértékben megvisel, megviselne nagyon, ha hagynám, mert meghalt a gyerekük, a férjük, akárkijük, mert szenvedélybetegek lettek, mert 40 év múlva most találkozott először anya és lánya, mert azt mondták, napjai vannak hátra a rákos megbetegedés miatt, mert utcára kerültek, mert átverik őket, mert elveszik a gyerekeket a hitel nemfizetése miatt, mert az unokája veri és fojtogatja a nagyit……………….és még sok minden. Ha nem végezném az átalakítást, amely egyben nekem az elengedés is sokszor, akkor már régen kiégtem volna valószínűleg. Egyébként, ha figyelmesen olvastál volna, akkor tudhatnád, hogy én is alkalmazom az elengedést, mert erről már írtam. 
Szerencsére most is sikerült közelebb kerülnöm ehhez a módszerhez. Látod, ezért is jók az információcserék. Azért én nagyon örülök még azoknak a hozzászólásoknak is, akik csak most kezdik ezt megismerni, meg minden reklámbrosúrának, bármi másnak is.


----------



## most (2013 Május 6)

Tivrola írta:


> Kedves Szekki!
> Írtad: "CSak néha az a baj hogy az ember nem ismeri fel, hogy ő most dühös vagy szomorú, vagy más valami problémája van. "
> Na erre jók a kölkök! Nem tudom szó szerint idézni sajna: Könyörög a delikvens a megvilágosodásért. Mindent meg tesz (meditál, imádkozik...), küd neki a Mindenség egy tanítót, de nem segít. Küld másikat, harmadikat... majd megajándékozza a CSALÁDDAL ÉS EGY GYERMEKKEL.
> 
> ...


azért még lenne mit elemezni ... lehet h 24 órás tanítóra vágytál .. 
gondolatok a felelősségről.... egyszerűbb lesz az élet... 
...válaszd szét mi az amit irányítani tudsz(életed - példamutatás)
...mi az amit befolyásolni( lányod viselkedése, estleges, hiszen önmagát tanulja) 
és amit el kell fogadnod ( pl h saját gondolatai is vannak, más is befolyásolja) e hármas könnyebbé örömtelibbé változtat


mit tanít a lányod neked s te neki elsősorban szeretet és örömet ....amikor nem ez történik 
visszatükrözi jelen állapotodat.... mit is? 
Richard Bach ... „Kötelességed minden életben egy van csupán: Légy hű magadhoz!” 
"Élj úgy, hogy soha ne szégyelld, ha a világ megtudja, mit teszel, mit mondasz. Még akkor is, ha nem igaz, amit a világ megtudott"
" Ha a boldogságod olyasmin múlik, amit más tesz vagy nem tesz,akkor alighanem mégis van problémád"

hogyan válaszoltál volna ha csak arra gondolsz h hű legyél magadhoz?... 
a többi választ..lányod nem érti, kikerüli, újragondolja...tehát hiába -akarsz megfelelni- míg ha önmagad vagy... 
lányod megérti aztán h azt választja e... befolyásolás kategória ... ( önmaga )


----------



## Tivrola (2013 Május 7)

most írta:


> azért még lenne mit elemezni ... lehet h 24 órás tanítóra vágytál ..
> gondolatok a felelősségről.... egyszerűbb lesz az élet...
> ...válaszd szét mi az amit irányítani tudsz(életed - példamutatás)
> ...mi az amit befolyásolni( lányod viselkedése, estleges, hiszen önmagát tanulja)
> ...



Köszönöm hozzászólásod! Nagyon elgondolkodtató és igaz: "irányítani, befolyásolni, el kell fogadni"
Meditálni fogok rajta...
Köszönöm!

Szép napot!


----------



## miktel9 (2013 Május 8)

*Nagyon várom*

Kedves Praetorianus!

Kezdettől fogva olvasom a bejegyzéseidet. Csak a Te bejegyzéseidet olvasom, mert érdekel a Sedona módszer, aminek ismertetését ígérted. Sajnos úgy látom, hogy energiádat a hozzászólók bejegyzéseire való reagálásokra pazarlod. Nagyon várom, hogy teljes képet kaphassak a Sedona módszerről. Értem, hogy kevés az időd és a családod is van, ezért sajnálom, hogy a vitákra fordítod a maradék idődet. Képes vagy elengedni az irritáló bejegyzésekre való reagálást, és teljessé tenni a Sedona módszer ismertetését?


----------



## Tivrola (2013 Május 9)

miktel9 írta:


> Kedves Praetorianus!
> 
> Kezdettől fogva olvasom a bejegyzéseidet. Csak a Te bejegyzéseidet olvasom, mert érdekel a Sedona módszer, aminek ismertetését ígérted. Sajnos úgy látom, hogy energiádat a hozzászólók bejegyzéseire való reagálásokra pazarlod. Nagyon várom, hogy teljes képet kaphassak a Sedona módszerről. Értem, hogy kevés az időd és a családod is van, ezért sajnálom, hogy a vitákra fordítod a maradék idődet. Képes vagy elengedni az irritáló bejegyzésekre való reagálást, és teljessé tenni a Sedona módszer ismertetését?



Szerintem nem sikerült sok mindent elengednie Praetorianusnak... 
Mivel már senkinek nincs kedve vele vitázni, nem is ír semmit. A blogját pedig SÜNetelteti. He-he. /http://elengedes.blog.hu/

Találó mondásom van erre: Sokat igér a szarka, de nem bírja a FARKA.
Aminek mennie kell, engedjük el...:!:

Szép napot!


----------



## Szekki (2013 Május 9)

Amint tesz fel Praetorianus gyakorlatokat, mindnyájan ki tudjuk próbálni a technikát. És mindenki elengedheti az ítéleteit, a másikkal szemben 
A blogra meg szinte minden nap kerül fel új anyag, nem SÜNetel az csak nem olyan gyors ahogy elvárnánk. 
Türelem, elengedést terem!


----------



## Szekki (2013 Május 9)

Jaj bocsánat nem technikát, hanem módszert, vagy mit. Aztán meg majd kapok a fejemre hogy én is valami Scioizé vagyok


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 9)

Szekki írta:


> Jaj bocsánat nem technikát, hanem módszert, vagy mit. Aztán meg majd kapok a fejemre hogy én is valami Scioizé vagyok



A technika rendben van, csak nehogy véletlenül rövidítsd, mert az a scioizé. (Imádom, ha valakinek van humorérzéke.)


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 9)

Most írok egy-két bejegyzést, azért teszem ezt, hogy indíthassak új topicot a témában.

Tiszteljük praetorianus szándékát:ha a végére ér, és sikerül megérteni, még inkább: csinálni, akkor felbecsülhetetlen értékű információkhoz juthatunk általa.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 9)

Az utóbbi napokban angol nyelvű fórumokat böngésztem. Tettem ezt azért, hogy olyan emberek véleményét olvashassam, akik megtapasztalták a "Módszert". A bejegyzések nagyon változatosak: a "nekem-nem-használt"-tól a "megváltoztatta-az-életemet"-ig terjed. 

Maga a Módszer, ill. ami abból kifejlődött, számtalan eljárást eredményezett. De az alapja mindnek ugyanaz: a nemkívánatos érzés felszínre hozása/tudatosítása, megengedés, elengedés.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 10)

Érdeklődnék, mi a véleményetek erről: elengedés összevetése az elfojtással, tagadással, kiszorítással, meg nem történtté tevéssel, acting out-tal, stb. ? Ha csak az egyikről jut eszetekbe valami vagy csak egy gondolat, az is érdekelne. Köszönöm.


----------



## most (2013 Május 11)

mindegy mit használsz az érzelmek sajátként való elfogadása a kulcs a jelenben

az érzelmek feladata érezni ami épp van.... ahhoz képest amit szeretnék....energia mely azt jelzi ...

! vagyok az élet folyamában!...
ha ez a tudat fényébe kerül nincs több dolga...természetesen a következő percben
más a most... más az érzés ... 
mivel érezni .... egyszerre csak egyet tudunk... leheleten lenne meg tartani- elengedni az előzőt ....
...így kiderül ha még "ugyanazt" érzed a mulattat őrzöd... 
(te sérted meg újra és újra magad.. fenn tartván a haragot- a gondolattal)

mit érzek most ? - nem mit gondolok !
e hibás működés... mellékhatási a túlfejlett igazság érzetünk a cserre szeretetünk és a lustaság kényelme

pl népi mondások : a harag rossz tanácsadó ( a tanács gondolat,a harag érzés)
okos enged a szamár szenved stb (mutatja h csökönyösség a gondolatban.. okos elenged mert tovább lép)
a kutya ugat, a karaván halad ( a kutya kikötött ...tehetetlen maradó... a karaván úton van az időben céljai felé)


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 11)

katuskatus írta:


> Érdeklődnék, mi a véleményetek erről: elengedés összevetése az elfojtással, tagadással, kiszorítással, meg nem történtté tevéssel, acting out-tal, stb. ? Ha csak az egyikről jut eszetekbe valami vagy csak egy gondolat, az is érdekelne. Köszönöm.



Az elengedés nézőpontjából egyik sem megfelelő, nem old meg semmit.
L. Levenson szavaival: az elnyomott/elfojtott emóció az, amit az elme tudatalatti részébe nyomtunk, és tudattalanná váltunk vele kapcsolatban. Bármely elnyomott/elfojtott érzés mindaddig megpróbálja magát kifejezni/kiterjeszteni, amíg fennáll. Az elnyomott érzések és gondolatok kényszereket, gátakat, a rossz viselkedésmód/nem megfelelő viselkedésmód szokásait építik ki bennünk. Ezért soha ne nyomj/fojts el érzéseket. Nem kell kielégítened őket, megelégedni velük, de soha ne nyomd el őket. Csak tudatosítsd, hogy vannak, aztán engedd el őket.

A tagadás, meg nem történtté tevés az elfojtás, ellenállás formái.
Kiszorítás? Úgy érted, hogy behelyettesíted valamivel, azzal szorítod ki? Erről még nem hallottam igazából. Honnan tudod, hogy a kiszorítás sikerült? Átmenetileg jobban érzed magad, vagy állandó jelleggel nyugodt tudsz maradni hasonló helyzetben általa?

Acting out azt jelenti, hogy a negatív következményeket figyelmen kívül hagyva impulzívan viselkedik valaki. Ha kiélem az impulzív viselkedésemet, azzal újra és újra megerősítem. Az impulzív viselkedés nem a "jó érzések"-ből táplálkozik. Akkor mit is erősítettem meg magamban? Milyen hatással vagyok a környezetemben lévőkre? Ha ők elég bölcsek, elfogadók, akkor lehet, hogy el tudnak fogadni, nem reagálnak rá, azonban - valljuk be - erre nagyon kevesen vagyunk képesek.


----------



## daibo (2013 Május 11)

Amikor belefáradok a sok gondolkodásba, az egészet félreteszem és előveszem az ÉFT-t. Akkor ilyen mondatokat használok: "Bár fogalmam sincs mi a bajom, ezzel együtt is teljes egészében szeretem és elfogadom magam." Bár bizonytalannak érzem magam, ezzel együtt is....." 
Csak azt akartam ezzel jelezni, hogy kapcsolatot teremt a jelen állapot és ok között. Olyan mint egy híd a két part között és nem kell gondolkodni, nem kell találgatni. Én sok ilyen szituációt tapasztalok.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 12)

Köszönöm az eddigi hozzászólásokat. Ha még valami eszetekbe jut erről a témáról, akkor azt is szívesen olvasnám. Szép napot.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 12)

katuskatus írta:


> Köszönöm az eddigi hozzászólásokat. Ha még valami eszetekbe jut erről a témáról, akkor azt is szívesen olvasnám. Szép napot.



Kedves Katuskatus!

Ne tartsd vissza magad, írd meg, amit gondolsz! Azért vagyunk itt a fórumon, hogy beszélgessünk, hogy szabadon kifejthessünk a véleményünket, tapasztalatunkat.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 13)

Az elfogadásnak, érzéseknek, ellenállásoknak, rengeteg mindennek vannak/lehetnek szintjei. Sokszor csak úgy mondunk valamit, hogy megtettük ezt, elengedtük azt, mennyire felszabadultunk, de aztán akkor vagy később bebizonyosodhat, inkább az elhárító mechanizmusaink közé kerültek.
Nem egy esetben találkoztam olyan tanárral, segítővel, íróval, szakemberrel, aki az elengedést tanította így vagy úgy (rengetegféle módon), de a beszélgetés során kiderült, ők maguk sem tudják tisztán elengedni a feszültségeiket, csak azt gondolják, hogy tudják. Jönnek a történetek, amiben pl. egy agresszív ember szórja a szitkokat a segítőre és a segítő arról beszél, ez az ember nem tudja mit cselekszik és nem veszi magára a dolgait, hanem szeretetet áramoltat felé, ő viszont nyugodt tud maradni. Aztán beszélgetünk később és kiderül a verbális – vagy a metakommunikációjából, hogy szó sincs az elengedésről, csak valamilyen elhárító mechanizmusról.
Viszont azok, akik merik érezni, ami éppen van, majd átgondolják az értelmét, a tanításait, meglépik a szükséges lépéseket, a megbocsátást, bocsánatkéréseket, egyebeket, közben az elfogadást egyre jobban kiterjesztik, azok sok esetben el tudják engedni a feszültségeiket és nem kerül az elhárító mechanizmusok közé (persze több év után is kiderülhet, hogy pl. az elfojtások közé került így is valami).
Olvastam egy történetet, amit bemásolok ide:
A doktor sietve érkezett meg a kórházba. Telefonon hívták be egy sürgős műtét miatt. Gyorsan átöltözött, bemosakodott és elindult a műtő felé. A váróteremnél találkozott a műteni kívánt fiú édesapjával. 
„Mi tartott ennyi ideig? Miért nem jött be időben dolgozni? Nem tudja, hogy a fiam élet és halál között van? Nincs Önben egy csepp felelősségérzet sem?” –kérdezgette mérgesen az apuka.
A doktor csak elmosolyodott kedvesen és hozzátette:
„Sajnálom uram. Jöttem amilyen hamar csak tudtam. Nem tartózkodtam a kórházban a mai nap. És most csak annyit tudok mondani, hogy nyugodjon meg kérem, hagy tudjam végezni a dolgom.”
„Nyugodjak meg? Mit szólna hozzá, ha a maga gyereke lenne ilyen helyzetben? –kérdezte az apa mérgesen.
A doktor újra csak egy kedves mosolyt engedett el és hozzátette:
„Csak azt tudom önnek mondani, amit Jób mondott : porból lettünk és porrá leszünk, áldott legyen az Úr neve! A doktorok nem tudják meghosszabbítani az emberi életeket. Most menjen és foglaljon helyet a váróban, megteszünk minden tőlünk telhetőt higgye el.”
„Tanácsokat osztogatni akkor, amikor nem vagyunk érintettek az ügyben túlságosan is könnyű!” –morogta az apuka és kiment a terembe.
A műtét eltartott 4 és fél óra hosszat. Végül mosolyogva és boldogan jött ki az orvos a műtőből. 
„Köszönöm Istenem! Sikerült megmentenünk a fiát. Minden rendben zajlott le.” –mondta az orvos az apukának, és minden egyéb kontaktus nélkül elviharzott. 
„Minden kérdésére válaszolni fog a nővérke. Vigyázzon a fiára!” –szólt vissza az ajtóból.
„Miért volt ilyen arrogáns? Miért nem volt 5 perce, hogy megbeszéljük mi történt odabent? Miért ennyire figyelmetlenek és lelketlenek az emberek? –morogta az apa.
A nővér közben megérkezett és válaszolt az elhangzottakra:
„A doktor úr fia meghalt egy autóbalesetben. Ma van a temetése. Onnan jött el, amikor hívtuk telefonon, hogy a maga fiát sürgősen meg kell műteni. És most, hogy végzett siet vissza, hogy odaérjen amikor eltemetik a fiát.” –válaszolta szomorúan a nővér.
Tanulság:
Sose ítélj el embereket addig, amíg nem tudod mit miért tesznek. Sose ítélj első látásra! Próbáld meg megismerni a történetét annak, akit bántanál, mert lehet, hogy a végén meglepődsz!
Az apát sokféle negatív érzés kerítette hatalmába, a történet végén is. Tételezzük fel, hogy amint megtudta az apa a halálesetet, mondjuk szégyenérzete, sajnálata, stb. jelent meg nála. Megélheti ezeket az érzéseit, tudatosíthatja, aztán azt is mondhatja, elengedem. De meddig? Feltételezzük, ha találkozik újra az orvossal, akkor tovább szégyenkezhet. Aztán elbúcsúznak és az apa újra elengedi a feszkóit. Aztán pár hét/hónap/év múlva újra találkoznak és apának közben mindig eszébe jut a türelmetlensége, az agressziója. Viszont, ha odamenne az orvoshoz az első alkalommal és bocsánatot kérne, elmondaná, az indulatain nem tudott úrrá lenni és hatékonyan kezelni, meghallaná az orvos válaszát, miszerint ő elfogadó, megértő, akkor a felszabadulás, tiszta elengedés akár életre szóló is lehet. Ehhez viszont a tisztázás kellett, a tanulságok levonása, meglépni a szükséges lépéseket. Mit gondoltok erről?
Érezni egyszerre többet is lehet, még ha ez furcsán hangzik is. Használjuk erre pl. az ambivalens kifejezést is. Egyszerre szerethetünk valakit és megbánthatjuk…pl.
Kiszorítás: pl. azt mondja valaki, nekem x dolog nagyon fontos, de nincs rá időm, nem tudok most vele foglalkozni, nem akarom tudomásul venni, nem tudom átgondolni, mert más fontosabb.
Beszélgettem valakivel, nevezzük A-nak. Neki van egy barátja (B úr), aki tanult elengedési technikát. Ott is arról volt szó, hogy tudatosítsa, majd engedje el a negatív érzéseit. Ennyi. B úr nagyon-nagyon megbántotta A-t valamivel, aki szomorú lett. Együtt dolgoznak. B úr mondta A-nak, olyan távolságtartó lett és javasolta A-nak, engedje el a rossz érzéseit, mert bizony ő ezt megtette és már semmilyen negatív érzése nincs. Továbbra is szomorú maradt A és a baráti/munkahelyi kapcsolatuk egyre kedvezőtlenebbül alakult. Aztán egy idő után A nem bírta ezt a nagy feszültségét és odament B úrhoz. Elmondta neki, ő csak egy bocsi kérést várt volna. Elmondta pontosan, mi volt a helytelen B úr viselkedésében, miért bántódott meg. Nem tudja csak úgy elengedni A a rossz érzéseit, hiszen ő nem tanult semmi ilyen technikát. B úr belátta, hogy csak a maga dolgát nézte, belátta a hibáját és nem elég csak úgy elengedni valamit, hanem érdemes tisztázó kérdéseket feltenni, megbeszélni az illetékessel és hatékonyan helyretenni a helyzetet, a kapcsolatot. Megbeszélték. Megtörtént a felszabadítás. Már nem kellett elengedni semmit senkinek, mert már nem volt mit elengedni a beszélgetésük közben. Azóta közelebb kerültek egymáshoz. Erről is mit gondoltok?


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 13)

Az elengedés nem a jelen idejű helyzetekkel foglalkozik elsősorban, hanem az évek, évtizedek alatt TUDATTALANNÁ vált korlátozó hiedelmekkel, elfojtott érzésekkel, amelyek olyan "minták"-ban fejeződnek ki az életünkben, aminek az eredetével már nem vagyunk tisztában, mégis befolyásolják az életünket. Ahogy Palacskó András fogalmaz, a "trutyi" felszínre hozásával foglalkozik, azért, hogy helyreállítsa az élet normális áramlását egy-egy témában. Ez elsősorban egyéni belső munka. Az egyénben lévő, belső okokkal foglalkozik.

Az más kérdés, hogy a jelen idejű helyzetekben mennyire nem tudunk kommunikálni, mennyire hiányzik belőlünk az empátia, az elfogadás. Ha már tudunk a helyzetről beszélni, kifejezni érzelmeinket, álláspontunkat, meghallgatni a másik felet, elfogadni az ő érvelését, az már a gyógyulás útja. Nagyszerű könyv a témában Susan Page Ha annyira szeretjük egymást, miért nem vagyunk boldogok?

Az elfogadásról szól Szeresd magad! címmel L. Crane könyve L. Levenson tanításai alapján, gyakorlatokkal együtt. Elfogadás = szeretet, de nem az emberi, egós szeretetről van szó. Ahhoz, hogy valaki igazán el tudjon fogadni egy másik személyt, helyzetet,először fel kellene oldania a saját "nem-elfogadás", "nem-szeretem" érzéseit, így tudja helyreállítani az élet áramlását (az élet minden területén). "A szereteted nem nagyobb, mint a gyűlölséged bármely személy irányában."


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 13)

Az évtizedek alatt tudattalanná vált dolgok a későbbiek során zavarokat okozhatnak az egyén életében. Ez okés. 
A „trutyi” felszínre hozása hogyan történik? 
Az elengedés előtt, alatt mi és hogyan zajlódik le? 
Akár a jelenben történik a negatív érzés kifejeződése tudatos módon, akár már nem emlékszik rá valaki, csak érzi a feszültséget, az eredettel, a gyökér-okkal ez a módszer egyáltalán nem foglalkozik?
Ha jön egy feszültség érzése, akkor Praetorianus szerint engedjük el. Ha újra jön ez a negatív érzés, akkor újra és újra engedjük el. Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy ez a módszer biz. esetekben arra szeretné felhívni a figyelmet, hogy inkább a gyökér-okig érdemes visszafejteni az eseményeket?
Beszélgettem valakivel, akinél egyre sűrűbben jelentkezett a szorongás érzete fejfájás kíséretében. Mivel nem tudta hová tenni, nem jutott eszébe semmi különös, ami a múlttal állhat kapcsolatban, ezért megengedte magának a szorongását, a fájdalmát, aztán egy lufiba képzelte és elengedte őket. Nem csinált mást. Aktuálisan jobban érezte magát, csak egyre sűrűbben jelentkeztek ezek a rossz érzései. Aztán neurológushoz került. Kiderült, agydaganata van. Ha csak úgy elengedünk valamit és nem foglalkozunk az okkal, az üzeneteivel, akkor az más gondokat is előidézhet. 
Hogyan is történik az elengedés? A csak ennyi és kész –ről nekem sok egyéb példa jut még eszembe, ami bennem újabb gondolatokat vet fel e módszer hatékonyságával kapcsolatosan, ezért zavaró ez a megfogalmazás. Ha tényleg „csak engedjük el”, akármi is a felszínre kerül, ne foglalkozzunk vele többet, hanem totál engedjük el, akkor ez nem az én világom. Viszont örömmel venném, ha a kérdéseimre, gondolataimra kaphatnék választ, véleményeket, mert szeretném jobban megérteni ezt a technikát. Köszönöm.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 14)

Kiegészítés: 
A teljes elengedés óriási, nagyon jó. Engem a "csak engedjük el", ne foglalkozzunk az üzenetével zavar. Meg még amit írtam korábban. Nem véletlenül jön valami felszínre. Nem arról beszélek, hogy 5000 évig rágcsáljuk a problematikát, hanem arról, hogy megfejtés, feldolgozás után engedjük el. Én így látom. Valaki másképp látja ezt. Ezért szeretnék tapasztalatokat, véleményeket kérni. 
Mondjuk párszor fordítva végeztem a gyakorlatot: előbb alakítottam át (gyémánt) egy érzést , egy fájdalmat és elengedtem. Aztán tiszta fejjel, nyugodtan tudtam gondolkodni az üzenetéről. Nagy szerencsém volt, hogy átgondoltam, mert a lépések, amiket ezzel kapcsolatosan tettem meg, pozitívan változtatták meg az életem. Ha csak elengedtem volna, akkor ezeknek a változásoknak az előnyét valszeg most nem érezhetném.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 14)

Hogy hogyan történik a "trutyi" felszínre hozása, az már tanfolyami anyag. Reméljük, Praetorianus hamarosan eljut a technikák ismertetéséig. 
Felelősségvállalás, a tanulság levonása az elengedes során is fontos lépés.
A felelősségvállalásról az eljárás során itt olashatsz: trans4mind.hu/positiv/positiv10.html


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 14)

Nem engedte megnyitni ezt a linket. Segítenél mi lehet a gond? Köszi.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 14)

Írd be a google keresőbe, hogy lester levenson elengedes - ki fogja dobja ezt az elérési lehetőséget (nálam másodikként jelenik meg).


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 14)

Köszönöm. Most már több időm van, így végre átolvashatom az irodalmakat. Köszönöm még1X. Szép napot.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 14)

Már a legelső irodalom átolvasásakor kiderült, hogy Praetorianus másképpen értelmezi a módszert, mint mások. Vagyis az ő módszere más, mint amit eddig olvastam mástól, aki a Lester módszert ismertette. Praetorianus azt írta, engedjük el és kész. Csak ennyi. 
Most meg azt olvastam, az elengedési gyakorlatban van még egy átgondolás!!! (hatodik lépés, lejjebb) is!!!.  Ez az, ami hiányzott nekem az eddigi Fórum leírásból. Itt mondjuk van koncentráció is, meg elképzelés is. Praetorianus elmélete szerint ezek sincsenek. Ettől függetlenül olvasom még Praetorianus elengedés blogját (hátha valamikor sikerül megírnia konkrétabban, bővebben), mert mert egyre jobban érdekelnek, miért is vannak lényeges különbségek, más értelmezések, pedig a szerző egy. 

Már csak egy dolog zavar, de lehet, az olvasás során jobban megértem ezt is. Szóval az zavar, hogy minden negatív érzést engedjünk el és ezzel a negatív kibocsájtott energiával nem foglalkozik a módszer. (De még csak az olvasás elején vagyok.) 
Ezek energiák, amiket kibocsájtunk az egregor térbe kerülnek, ami egy információs tér, mező, közeg. Amint valakinek a rezgése, kommunikációja változik, az egregor térben lévő információk egyre jobban hatnak, tapadnak rá/másra. Ha vidámak vagyunk, akkor az egregorból ezek fognak még jobban ránk hatni. Ha rosszkedvűek, szomorúak, dühösek, akkor ezek fognak felerősödni az egyénben. Egyre többet lehet olvasni ezekről a kísérletekről: gyorsabban nő egy növény, ha a szobában vidámak vagyunk és szeretetteljes a hangulat. Ha pedig ordítunk, dühöt árasztunk ki, akkor lassabban nőnek vagy fonnyadnak a levelek vagy sárgulnak vagy hasonló dolgok. Tehát amit kiküldünk az egregor térbe, mert elengedjük a dühünket, attól ez még visszaáramolhat ránk vagy másra. 
Ezért szoktam azt választani, ha elengedek valamit, akkor elképzelem 1 pillanat alatt, hogy a kimondott, kigondolt érzés kristálytiszta gyémánttá változik. Ez a gyémánt az egregor térben tökéletes tisztaságot jelent. A "negatívat" (düh) "pozitívvá" változtatom.

Bemásolom ide az elengedés módszert, amit olvastam a trans4mind.hu-n (persze, lehet, mások másképpen fogalmaznak meg biz. szövegrészeket):

Amit itt csinálunk, az inkább személyiségfejlesztés, mint pszichoterápia. Egy olyan állapotból indulunk, amely nagyrészt meglehetősen boldog és stabil, és igyekszünk növelni a nézőpont szabadságát, - hogy a kulturális kötöttségektől mentesek legyünk és megszabaduljunk a fixa ideáktól is, melyeket mi gyártottunk magunknak, beleértve a tudatalattiakat is. Tovább fogunk haladni a lelki problémákra és megértjük, hogyan látjuk és teremtjük meg élettapasztalatainkat. De visszanyerhetjük a teljes spirituális tudatosságunkat, ha a mindennapi élet nyújtotta tanulságokat leszűrjük. Lehet, hogy vannak az életben olyan élmények és problémák, amelyekre nem tudunk könnyek vagy harag nélkül gondolni, nehéz szembenézni olyan kérdésekkel, amelyek keményen félbeszakítják, amit tenni akarunk az életben. Mit tehetünk, hogy összeszedjük magunkat, hogy tanuljunk ezekből a tapasztalatokból, és újra kezdjünk a céljainkért dolgozni még hatékonyabban?
Megnéztük a gondolat-érzés-viselkedési mintákat, amelyek újra stimulálódnak, amikor ugyanaz a stimulus ismétlődik, vagyis ismétlődnek a körülmények. Szóval hogyan engedhetjük el ezeket, hogy amikor ugyanaz a stimulus ismétlődik, ne történjen semmi?
A tudatossághoz vezető úton fontos lépés annak felismerése, hogy előfordulnak ismétlődő stimulációk; ez egyben fél siker a kérdés megoldásához. Két további lépés szükséges a keletkező érzelem elengedéséhez: elfogadni és elengedni azt. Ezt megteheted úgy, hogy ráébredsz, hogy a fájdalmas érzés egy energia, amit létrehozol; amit jobban megélhetsz, ha elfogadod, mint ha ellenállsz neki; amit vagy Tovább is létrehozol vagy sem. A második lépés az, hogy azonosítod, milyen értelmezés okozza ezt a fájdalmas érzést (a fájdalom valójában az ellenállás.) Mit mondasz magadban az ismétlődő stimuláció esetén? Milyen lemez forog újra a fejedben (vagy lehet ez egy kép a kapcsolódó érzésekkel)? Az értelmezés / meggyőződés tényleg igaz, vagy egy túlzás, túlzott általánosítás, egy szükségtelenül negatív vagy intoleráns vélemény? Lehet, hogy amit ide kapcsoltál illetve amivel azonosultál valójában valaki másnak a véleménye, nem is igazán a sajátod?
Tehát ez egy folyamat, ahogy elengedjük az érzést és az azt megelőző gondolatot. Az első, fontos lépés az, hogy tudomásunk legyen róluk és ne csak automatikusan reagáljunk. A második és a harmadik lépésben elengedjük az érzelmet és rávilágítunk a valótlanságra; - ez maga a szétválasztási folyamat. Aztán a viselkedési mintának már nem lesznek gyökerei, hogy Tovább is a helyükön maradhasson.
Az alábbi, Lester Levenson által kidolgozott Elengedési Technika abban segít, hogy addig a pontig éld át újra a kellemetlen érzést, amíg rájössz, hogy valójában te generálod az érzést annak alapján, ahogy értelmezed az eseményeket, és hogy te nem vagy azonos az érzéssel, nem vagy az érzés: "Én alakítom ki azt az érzést, hogy mérges vagyok" semmint hogy "Mérges vagyok". Azzal, hogy elfogadod az érzést úgy, hogy akár érzed akár nem, mindenképpen elégedett vagy, el tudod engedni.
Ahhoz, hogy az elengedés állandó legyen, szükség van a mögöttes irracionális gondolkodás, feltételezés, döntés vagy szándék és annak a kijelölésére, hogy hogyan irányította ez az érzéseidet. Most, hogy az érzést eltávolítottuk, már nem fogja meghatározni azt, hogy hogyan látod a helyzetet, és az előbbi gondolatok "láthatóvá válnak". A vizsgálat során világossá válik, hogy gondolkodhatsz másképp is erről, és láthatod másként a dolgokat, így hasonló körülmények között már nem kell kiborulnod, és szabadon viselkedhetsz, jobban igazodva a céljaidhoz.

*Az Elengedési Technika*
Ez a legegészségesebb módja a bennünket emésztő érzések kezelésének. Mindannyian átéltünk már, hogy egy érzelmi robbanás kellős közepén voltunk, majd hirtelen elkezdtünk saját magunkon nevetni, mikor ráébredtünk, milyen bután vagy a nem odaillően vagy értelmetlenül viselkedünk. Más szóval: tudatosak lettünk.


*Első lépés: VÁLASSZ*. Először is gondolj az életed valamelyik problémás területére - valamire, ami nagyon sürgős vagy ami miatt nagyon aggódsz. Ez lehet egy kapcsolat egy szeretett személlyel, szülővel vagy gyermekkel; vagy valaki mással; lehet a munkád, az egészséged vagy a félelemeid. Talán egy helyzet, amelyben vagy, vagy ami folyik a világban. Vagy talán egyszerűen az az érzés, amit most élsz át.
*Második lépés: NEVEZD MEG az érzést*. Határozd meg az érzésedet a problémás területen, vagy az aktuális érzést. Milyen szó jut az eszedbe? Pontosan ezt érzed? Ha nem, határozd meg egyértelműen.
*Harmadik lépés: KONCENTRÁLJ*. Mi az, amit igazán érzel? Most lépj vele kapcsolatba. Nyílj ki, vedd észre az érzelemhez kapcsolódó fizikai érzést, hol érzed a testedben? Koncentrálj rájuk.
*Negyedik lépés: ÉREZD az érzést*. Szándékosan alakítsd ki. Járja be az érzés az egész testedet és a lelkedet. Ha az érzés szomorúság, akkor lehet, hogy könnyekben törsz ki, ha düh, akkor lehet, hogy forrni kezd a véred. Ez jó - most van itt az ideje, hogy érezd magát az érzést.
*Ötödik lépés: MEGKÜLÖNBÖZTETÉS*. Légy tisztában a saját magad - TE - és az általad érzett érzés közötti különbséggel. Amikor az érzést teljesen átéled és elfogadod, egy ponton tisztán fogod érezni, hogy az érzésed nem te vagy, így lehetővé válik, hogy elengedd az érzést.He nem érzed, hogy el tudod engedni az érzést, érezd erősebben. Előbb vagy utóbb el fogsz érni egy pontra, ahol tiszta szívvel tudod mondani: "Igen, el tudom engedni ezt az érzést".
*Hatodik lépés: TANULD MEG A LECKÉT*. A legfontosabb eleme ennek az eljárásnak az, hogy leszűrd a tanulságokat. Amíg nem ismered fel, hogy mit kell megtanulni a negatív érzelmeidből, addig nem fognak véglegesen kioltódni, mert amíg a leckét meg nem tanuljuk egyszer és mindenkorra, addig mindig újjászületnek. Végül is a nagyon erős érzelmek üzenetek - tudatják, hogy valamit meg kell tanulni.
*Hetedik lépés: ELENGEDÉS*. Mikor engeded el ezt az érzést? Előbb vagy utóbb képes leszel ezt válaszolni: "Hajlandó vagyok ezt az érzést most elengedni." Engedd elmenni az érzést, egyszerűen bocsájtsd útjára, ha még nem történt meg spontán. Jó érzés elengedni - az összes energia, amelyet visszatartottál a testedben, felszabadul. Hirtelen csökken a fizikai és idegi feszültség. Sokkal nyugodtabb, békésebb, összeszedettebb, energikusabb leszel.
*Nyolcadik lépés: ELLENŐRZÉS*. Érzed még bármennyire is az érzést? Ha részben még igen, csináld újra végig a lépéseket. Az elengedés gyakran olyan, mint egy kút - elengedsz valamennyit és még több bukkan fel. Egyes elfojtott, bebetonozódott, régóta raktározott érzésünk olyan mély, hogy számos elengedést igényel.
Mikor már belejöttél a technikába, néhány egyszerű mondatra leegyszerűsítheted: "El tudom ezt engedni? El akarom engedni? Mikor?" Használd ezt, amikor tudatára ébredsz egy kellemetlen érzésnek, és akkor is, amikor épp csak elkezded kialakítani az érzést.
Amikor már megtanultál elengedni, úgy találod majd, hogy gyakran már természetes, spontán elengedést eredményez pusztán az érzelem felismerése és a mindennapi életben fel fogod használni ezt a képességedet, aminek az eredménye stresszmentes test és lélek lesz.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 14)

Ez az eljárás alapeljárás. Sokféle processzt kifejlesztettek az idők folyamán. Ezekről könyvek, tanfolyami anyagok szólnak.
Már korábban volt róla szó, hogy többen is - más néven - tovább vitték L.L. tanításait, esetleg hozzá is tettek, tanfolyamokat dolgoztak ki.
Egy tanfolyami anyagban sokkal több háttérismeret és gyakorlat található. Praetorianus azzal foglalkozik. 
Hogy hová lesz a negatív energia? Hmmm... Nem tudom. Nekem az a felfogás szimpatikus, amit Eckhart Tolle "transzmutációnak" nevez, azaz visszaalakul az életenergia. A lenézett "reklámbrossúrában" - amiben egyébként könyvrészletek vannak - úgy fogalmaz, hogy ez az elfojtott negatív emóció egyfajta "csavart" visz az áramlásba, s valójában a flow of life, az élet/életenergia áramlása állítódik helyre.


----------



## katuskatus (2013 Május 14)

Átolvasom majd ezt is. Köszönöm.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 14)

Néhány kiegészítés a fenti eljáráshoz:
- nem fontos az érzés megnevezése, nem intellektuális tevékenységre van szükség, hanem az emóció érzékelésére, elfogadására
- megengedően fogalmazz, kérdésekkel
Meg tudnám magamnak engedni, hogy üdvözöljöm ezt az érzést?
Meg tudnám magamnak engedni, hogy elfogadjam ezt az érzést?
El tudnám engedni ezt az érzést? (azaz képes vagyok rá?)
El szeretném engedni ezt az érzést?
Mikor?

A válasz bármikor lehet igen vagy nem. L.L. szerint sokszor akkor is megtörténik az elengedés, ha éppen nemet mondunk válaszként.
Ha úgy érzed, hogy megakadtál, ellenállás van benned, akkor a megakadás/ellenállás megváltoztatásának akarását fogadd el, engedd el (kérdésekkel). 

Felelősség: vedd észre, benne van a szövegben, addig a felismerésig juthatsz el, hogy te vagy a felelős a negatív emócióért, te hoztad magadban létre. Vállalod a felelősséget, hogy a jövőben nem így cselekszel.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 14)

Ez az öt lépéses Sedona módszer alapja:

1. lépés: Gondolj valamire, amivel kapcsolatban kellemesebb érzéseket szeretnél táplálni, majd engedd, hogy bármiféle érzés eltöltsön ebben a pillanatban.
Kérdezd meg magadtól: Mit érzek most ezzel kapcsolatban?
Nem muszáj okvetlenül erős érzésekkel foglalkoznod. Akár azt is ellenőrizheted, milyen érzést táplálsz ezzel a mostani gyakorlattal szemben, és mit vársz tőle.

2. lépés: Üdvözöld az érzést, csakúgy, mint minden hangot, gondolatot és képet, ami csak felvetődik vele kapcsolatban. Engedd magadhoz teljesen, amit itt és most megtapasztalsz.
Kérdezd meg magadtól: Megengedhetem magamnak, hogy örüljek ennek az érzésnek?
Bármilyen együgyűnek tűnik is ez az utasítás, ennek meg kell történnie.
Az emberek többsége a múltban vagy a jövőben él ahelyett, hogy jelenlegi érzéseit tudatosítaná. Márpedig kizárólag most befolyásolhatjuk az érzéseinket (és ami azt illeti, az egész életünket vagy akár üzletmenetünket). Nem muszáj megvárnod, amíg a vizsgált érzés erősödik, vagy amíg felcímkézed. Így is elengedheted.

3. lépés: Kérdezd meg magadtól: El tudnám engedni ezt az érzést?
A kérdés mindössze arra vonatkozik, képes vagy-e rá. Az igen és a nem egyaránt elfogadható válasz. Gyakran előfordul, hogy akkor is elengedsz valamit, ha nemmel felelsz. Legjobb tudásod szerint és minden gondolkodás nélkül válaszolj a kérdésre. Tartózkodj a belső vitáktól!
A gyakorlat kérdései szándékosan ilyen egyszerűek.

4. lépés: Bármi volt is terítéken, most tedd fel magadnak a következő egyszerű kérdést: Akarom én ezt? Más szavakkal: Valóban el akarom engedni?
Megint csak azt kérem, hogy tartózkodj a belső vitáktól. Ne feledd, mindezt önmagadért, a saját szabadságodért és tisztánlátásodért teszed. Nem számít, hogy az érzés jogos, hosszantartó vagy helyes-e.

5. lépés: Tegyél fel magadnak egy, a korábbinál is egyszerűbb kérdést: Mikor?
Ez felhívást jelent az azonnali elengedésre, amit talán egyszerűnek találsz. Ne feledd, ezt a döntést bármikor máskor is meghozhatod.

6. lépés: Ismételd meg az előző öt lépést olyan gyakran, amilyen gyakran csak kell, amíg meg nem szabadulsz a szóban forgó érzéstől.

Megjegyzés: Ha nehezedre esik elengedni az adott érzést, engedélyt adhatsz magadnak, hogy egy pillanatra megtartsd. Ha engedélyezed magadnak, hogy azt tedd, amit mindig is tettél, később könnyebb lesz új döntést hoznod róla, ami már őszinte igenhez vezethet, így az elengedés is sokkal könnyebb lesz.


Az elengedés valószínűleg minden egyes lépéssel könnyebbé válik, de az is előfordulhat, hogy az eredmények eleinte alig érzékelhetők. Kitartó gyakorlással azonban idővel egyre markánsabbá válnak. Talán rájössz, hogy valamely dologgal kapcsolatban érzések egész rétegei élnek benned.


----------



## most (2013 Május 15)

terra incognita írta:


> Az elengedés nem a jelen idejű helyzetekkel foglalkozik elsősorban, hanem az évek, évtizedek alatt TUDATTALANNÁ vált korlátozó hiedelmekkel, elfojtott érzésekkel, amelyek olyan "minták"-ban fejeződnek ki az életünkben, aminek az eredetével már nem vagyunk tisztában, mégis befolyásolják az életünket. Ahogy Palacskó András fogalmaz, a "trutyi" felszínre hozásával foglalkozik, azért, hogy helyreállítsa az élet normális áramlását egy-egy témában. Ez elsősorban egyéni belső munka. Az egyénben lévő, belső okokkal foglalkozik.



bocsi megakadok... ezen a szemellenzős probléma megoldási javaslatokon... vagy a reinkarnáció regresszió stb...
(másnak nem tűnik fel?)( Palacskó András )

h tudattalan akkor nem veszem észre ... és nem zavar ...vagy pl javítsuk ki a veleszületett zenei hallást ?
ha most gondom van..akkor viszont ...most módom is van: másként hozzá állni épp erre találták ki a "negatív érzelmet"
vagyis nincs trutyi...inkább van önmagunk tanulásában a szükségleteink megismerése- kielégítése...
a gyerekkori misztikus gondolkodás (befolyásolva függő- túlélő)..gondolkodás helyett 
felnőtté válni... és megkeresni mindazt amit csak szeretnénk (felelős cselekvőként) 

_ezért inkább azt mondanám ha vmivel problémánk van itt és most.. akkor arról gyerekesen gondolkozunk.._
már nem függünk... sőt agyunk kifejlődött rengeteg dolgot megismertünk számtalan készségre szert tettünk...
újra gondolhatjuk ennek fényében a lehetőségeket (felelős cselekvőként) ...de sosem célt

pl gyerekkoromban vágytam legóra de sohasem kaptam... valahányszor megláttam elővett a dolog.. 
felnőtt ként tudtam.. h nem birtokolni hanem játszani szeretnék vele... 
2X vettem ajándékba .. másodiknál sikerült olyan helyzetet teremtenem h játszhattam is vele.. 
gazdája örömét és az együtt játszást is megéltem ..
kiéltem a vágyat és többet is kaptam .. az ajándékozás örömét... az együtt játszást...a másik örömét 
(és gyerekek még igazán tudnak örülni, és ha egy felnőtt játszik velük...)
nem érdekelt mért akarom...nem az érzelmeket kell megérteni... hanem a célt

azért akadok meg a fentieken mert azt sugallja -mintha szeméttel lenne a tudatalattink tele 
(s a probléma egyre nő.. kényszer ismétlődés hosszadalmas önsajnálattal teli múltban vájkálás stb )...
az én olvasatomban viszont bármi amit szeretnénk az a saját dolgunk ...most


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 15)

"


most írta:


> bocsi megakadok... Ezen a szemellenzős probléma megoldási javaslatokon... Vagy a reinkarnáció regresszióstb...





most írta:


> (másnak nem tűnik fel?)( palacskó andrás )"
> 
> Most már több könyvet ill. tanfolyami anyagokat is olvastam Lester Levensontól, Hale Dwoskintól és Larry Crane-től. Reinkarnáció, regresszió stb.még nem fordult elő a témában, de ha lesz, majd szólok...
> 
> ...


----------



## most (2013 Május 17)

*QUOTE=terra incognita;3767683]"


most írta:



(másnak nem tűnik fel?)( palacskó andrás )"

Most már több könyvet ill. tanfolyami anyagokat is olvastam Lester Levensontól, Hale Dwoskintól és Larry Crane-től. Reinkarnáció, regresszió stb.még nem fordult elő a témában, de ha lesz, majd szólok...


"h tudattalan akkor nem veszem észre ... és nem zavar ..."

Engem zavar, mert észre veszem: az érzelmi skála ezt mutatja meg. Pl. lehangolttá válok, pedig elvileg nincs rá semmilyen nyilvánvaló okom... vagy pl. nem úgy reagálok, ahogy szeretném, vagy ahogy racionális lenne stb.

"Ha most gondom van..akkor viszont ...most módom is van: Máskénthozzá állni épp erre találták ki a "negatív érzelmet""

Ha tényleg másként tudnál hozzáállni, akkor nem lenne "negatív érzelmed", akkor el tudnád fogadni, hogy minden csak jelenség, nem rossz vagy jó. Igen, amíg eléggé racionális és cselekvőképes vagy, addig a módot is keresni fogod a változtatásra.



"azért akadok meg a fentieken mert azt sugallja -mintha szeméttel lenne a tudatalattink tele "
(s a probléma egyre nő.. Kényszer ismétlődés hosszadalmas önsajnálattal teli múltban vájkálás stb )..."

]Fennakadtál a "trutyi" szón, ami csak egy szemléltető kép, egymetafora, még ha sarkított is. Ha valakinek korlátozó hiedelmei, elfojtott emóciói vannak, ami ráadásul hatással van az életére, azt én nem sorolnám a "juj, de jó" kategóriába. Kivételes életed lehet, ha neked ilyenek nincsenek, és a nap 24 órájában a "most"-ban vagy, és felhőtlen derűvel és békével tudod élni a mindennapjaidat.

"Kényszer ismétlődés hosszadalmas önsajnálattal teli múltban vájkálás stb." - ezt nem tudom, honnan vetted, szerintem ilyet senki sem írt az elengedéssel kapcsolatban.

A legós példáddal szemben mondok egy másikat: például mit szólsz ahhoz, ha valaki alkoholista apa, családi veszekedések közepette nő fel, holott mondjuk igenis jó képességű, és mondjuk nem hajlamos arra, hogy kiordítsa magából az emócióit, vagy nem hajlamos a dühét kiélni másokon? Mit gondolsz, hosszú távon milyen lesz az érzelmi hangoltsága, és ez hogyan fogja befolyásolni az élete alakulását, emberi kapcsolatait? És ha mondjuk lenne egy módszer, ami segít neki a hajdani rossz érzésektől megszabadulni, amelyet az energiarendszere/idegrendszere (?) megőrzött, miért ne érdeklődhetne utána, miért ne próbálhatná ki? Miért csak az az egyedül "üdvözítő", amit Te gondolsz?

Ahogy írod, sokféle olvasata létezik a problémáknak, és sokféle módon közelítenek a megoldáshoz. Ezért is van ilyen sok irányzat.

Kattints a kibontásához...


köszi... rámutattál menyire félreérthető h mennél egyszerűbben fogalmaznék ... annál félre érthetőbb 
fontos h ...nem veled vitázom de itt ellentmondást érzek... negatív gondolatot.. ez inspirál...ezért lám igyekszem cselekedni

nézzük sorban ...Reinkarnáció és stb nem állítottam h találsz benne .. 
hanem h ezek a múlttal és abban az érzelmek meg magyarázásával próbálkoznak 

tudattalan szó ... ténylegesen tudattalant takar... lélegzésed tudattalan de betudod rakni a tudatfényébe bizonyos határok közt...
de tudattalan pl a sebgógyitó képességünk is amit szintén befolyásolhatunk tudatunkkal összességében a folyamat tudattalan
jógik állítólag májuk működését is befolyásolják de számunkra ez tudattalan...

lehangolttá válok... ? épp ez a negatív érzés mutatja h vmi nincs ínyedre vagyis inspirál a keresésre... most
racionális lenne... ? ez gondolat..és nem maga az érzés... ez a véleményed az érzésről..de mit akar tőled az érzésed ?
azt írtam ha gondunk van gyerekként gondolunk egy igényük kielégítésére...

a gyermekek függenek, életük biztonságuk azon múlik h környezetük megvédi e- ellátja e és kitalálja e szükségleteit
ezt misztikussá- befolyásolóvá teszi a gyermek gondolkodását
ha nem gondoljuk újra tudatérképünket e függés rabjai maradunk ... 
rosszul érezzük magunkat h környezetünk tagjai nem veszik figyelembe igényeinket 
de akkor is ha nem tudjuk mit akarunk -hiszen nem gondolkodnak többé azon pl hogyan.. fejlődhetünk

Ha tényleg másként tudnál hozzáállni, akkor nem lenne "negatív érzelmed...sztem negatív érzelmed mindig lesz... 
vagyis az is negatív érzelem ha beázik a házam ...és azonnali cselekvésre ad energiát

Fennakadtál a "trutyi" szón... fenn akadtam .. valóban ! gondolkodásra és cselekvésre indított a most-ban 
nem kiakadtam ...de épp hozzá segített h még tudatosabbá váljak... mivel hozzászólásod segített e összefüggést meglátnom... 
így neked is adtam... hálával
nem állítom h tudatos vagyok minden eseteben ..
de gondolom ismered a viccet ...ha zongorázni tudnám a különbséget ... derű ügyben

köszönöm a példád .... mit szólsz ahhoz, ha valaki alkoholista apa.... 
amikor vki felnőtté válik számtalan gyermekkori
gondolkodási minta ... túlélési technika elsajátításán van túl...immár felnőtt nem függ... ha most vki 
hasonlóan bán vele mint anno az apja.... leordítja.... nem kell meg húznia magát a túlélés érdekében.. immár szabadon választ:
a vissza ordítás az otthagyás a kinevetés a figyelmen kívül hagyás stb közül 

ha nem ezt teszi... gyermeki függő befolyásoló ...gondolkodása akadályozza meg ebben ...
ha tehát megérzem... most mit tehetek az ordítóval ... az nem fusztrál csak mint egy negativ
érzés cselevésre késztet most a mostban ...

ezért e technikák sztem.. társadalmunk hiányosságát ..a felnőtté válás beavatását ..
igyekeznek kerülő úton pótolni (ami mégsem az .. ) -vagyis az azért vagyok ilyen mert az apám ivott ... 
konfliktus nem h feloldódna hanem mélyebbé válik... feltartván a múltat.. sőt ! és saját gondolkodásunkat 
úgy tünteti fel mint valami ami nem mindig az érdekeink szerint bennünket támogatva működik...
(pedig valójában a legnehezebb kiszolgáltatottságban is megvédett mivel túléltünk általa... 
csak épp nem szólt neki senki ... h lehet élni... a túlélés sikerült.... )

asszem nagyobb jót nyersz azzal ha elgondolkozol: azon mit áldozol fel egy jobb érzés reményében
sztem nem kicsi a tét :egy technika plusz önsorsrontó tudatalatti elfogadásával vs
egy gondolat minta ami újra-gondolásra késztet de mindig érted működik....
(immár felnőtt kapacitással s ez a számtalan új szabad lehetőség... kiaknázása meg ér némi újra gondolást) ....
nem akarhatom h igazam legyen de azért hajlandó vagyok használni a gyermekként tanult befolyásolási képességem 
h jobban érezd magad, ergo szeretném de nem függök tőle ...

vagy ahogyan Richard Bach mondaná :Kötelességed minden életben egy van csupán: légy hű magadhoz. 
Ha a boldogságod azon múlik, amit más tesz vagy nem tesz, akkor alighanem vannak még problémáid. 
Élj úgy, hogy soha ne szégyelld, ha a világ megtudja, mit teszel, mit mondasz, még akkor is, ha nem igaz, amit a világ megtudott.*


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Május 18)

„köszi... rámutattál menyire félreérthető h mennél egyszerűbben fogalmaznék ... annál félre érthetőbb”

Talán ha kerek, egész mondatokban fogalmaznál, érthetőbb lenne.

„de itt ellentmondást érzek... negatív gondolatot.. ez inspirál...ezért lám igyekszem cselekedni”

Engem nemcsak a negatív gondolatok ösztönöznek cselekvésre. Sőt! Állítólag 50-60 ezer gondolat is feljön az elménkben naponta. Ebből, ami visszatérő, erős, éppen hatása alatt vagy, arra nyilván tudsz cselekvéssel reagálni. És mi van a többivel? Az vajon hogyan hat rád?

„nézzük sorban ...Reinkarnáció és stb nem állítottam h találsz benne ..
hanem h ezek a múlttal és abban az érzelmek meg magyarázásával próbálkoznak”

Az elengedés nem intellektuális tevékenység, sőt kifejezetten tilos. Ne értékelj, vitatkozz, kételkedj stb. Az emóciókkal foglalkozik.


„de mit akar tőled az érzésed ?”
Például azt, hogy kontrolláld a környezeted, biztonságban érezd magad, érezd, hogy elfogadnak/szeretnek, egységben vagy éppen elkülönülve legyél, vagy épp azt, hogy valaki legyél. Reméljük, Praetorianus folytatja tovább a téma kifejtését.


„Ha tényleg másként tudnál hozzáállni, akkor nem lenne "negatív érzelmed...sztem negatív érzelmed mindig lesz...
vagyis az is negatív érzelem ha beázik a házam ...és azonnali cselekvésre ad energiát”

Erre az objektív tényre – beázik a házam – egyéntől függően nagyon sokféle reakció elképzelhető. Attól függően, hogy milyen az illető általános érzelmi állapota, azaz energiaszintje, másként fog cselekedni. Például egy depressziós valószínűleg nem fog különösebben reagálni, vagy ha fog is, nagy erőfeszítések árán. Egy alapvetően dühös természetű ember ki fogja adni a mérgét is, nemcsak cselekedni fog – környezete „nagy örömére”. De ha békés, nyugodt az elméd, akkor megvizsgálod, hogy mi az oka a beázásnak, mérlegelsz, cselekszel, anélkül, hogy bármilyen negatív érzelmet kiadnál magadból.


„ köszönöm a példád .... mit szólsz ahhoz, ha valaki alkoholista apa....
amikor vki felnőtté válik számtalan gyermekkori
gondolkodási minta ... túlélési technika elsajátításán van túl...immár felnőtt nem függ... ha most vki hasonlóan bán vele mint anno az apja.... leordítja.... nem kell meg húznia magát a túlélés érdekében.. immár szabadon választ:
a vissza ordítás az otthagyás a kinevetés a figyelmen kívül hagyás stb közül
ha nem ezt teszi... gyermeki függő befolyásoló ...gondolkodása akadályozza meg ebben ...”

Itt a lényeg: „függő, befolyásoló gondolkodás” – ezt nevezik az elengedésben „korlátozó hiedelmeknek”. Mi van, ha visszatartja attól, hogy például nevessen a dolgon?

„úgy tünteti fel mint valami ami nem mindig az érdekeink szerint bennünket támogatva működik...
(pedig valójában a legnehezebb kiszolgáltatottságban is megvédett mivel túléltünk általa...
csak épp nem szólt neki senki ... h lehet élni... a túlélés sikerült.... )”

A számítógépem is engem szolgál, mégis időnként belekerül néhány vírus… de attól még alapvetően működik, csak nem úgy, mintha vírusmentes lenne.

Szóval: álláspontod szerint éljünk a jelenben, a „most”-ban, viselkedjünk felnőttként, az adott helyzetre azonnal reagáljunk. OK. Én is így teszem. Amennyiben tudom…

„Carpe diem!”


----------



## most (2013 Június 2)

álláspontom szerint ... nagyon nem mindegy ...
ha frusztráltak vagyunk az... a korlátozó hiedelmeink miatt van, múltban ragaszt (gyermeki függő befolyásoló magatartás)

"Mi van, ha visszatartja attól, hogy például nevessen a dolgon?" ha felismerte már a jelenben van... 
hanem sulykolnánk az emberekbe.... ezekkel a hókuszpókuszokkal( múlt sebei... életút .... reinkarnáció.. korábbi életek )
de lenne egy pont pl felnőtté avatás ... amikor felismerheti ... többé nem függő mert túlélte a függés befolyásolás .. létfenntartó korszakát 
csak egy jelzés lenne... számára ez itt egy minta... viszont én már felnőtt vagyok...
mik is a lehetőségeim ? most-ba helyez
akarok valamit... hiszen az érés jelez (most-ba helyez... ennyi a dolga )

ekkor nem ! mondjuk az illetőnek h az énképe rossz a pszichéje sérült .. hiszen az az önazonossága...! a cselekvő maga!az
de azt igen h minden felnőtt ember élete végéig újrarajzolja bővíti lehetőségei fényében az egész pszichéjét... 
és ez nem egy megjavító! sérülést gyógyító sziszifuszi munka,... hanem sőt ! az új lehetőségek felismerésének keresése 
( a psziché nem trutyis ... )


----------



## Shery (2013 Június 13)

Kedves Praetorianus!
Tenyleg Super a Blog! Csak sajna nem tudok regisztälni, mivel ekezet nelküli a billentyüzetem, talän van rä valamifele megoldäs?

Elöre is köszönöm


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Június 17)

Kedves Most!

Szerintem ennek a topicnak alapvetően az lett volna a célja, hogy az elengedést (release technique) és technikáit egyáltalán megismertesse, és nem az, hogy ítélkezzünk felette. Pláne nem egy másik rendszer alapján : psziché, gyermeki függő, befolyásoló magatartás, felnőtté avatás stb. Milyen rendszerben gondolkodsz, minek a kifejezéseit használod?

Szerintem minden rendszert önmagában kell vizsgálni, aszerint megítélni, hogy beválik-e az egyén számára, avagy sem. Ha nem, lépj tovább. 


*"Mi van, ha visszatartja attól, hogy például nevessen a dolgon?" ha felismerte már a jelenben van..*. - OK, hogy a jelenben van, tudatában van, de attól még az érzelmi reakciója nem vált szabaddá. Tudatában lenni valaminek meg képesnek lenni érzelmeinket szabadon kifejezni két külön állapot.

*( a psziché nem trutyis ... )* - az elengedés nem gondolkodik pszichében, viszont álláspontja szerint létezik olyan, hogy elfojtás, az érzelmi energiák ki nem élése, ami zavarokat okozhat. Én ezt el tudom fogadni, mert saját tapasztalatom van róla, megéltem a dolgot. Ha neked ez nem elfogadható, az a Te döntésed.



Kedves Szekki! Itt vagy-e még? A 89. bejegyzésben nagyon érdekes megjegyzéseket írtál. Konkrétan arról szólt a bejegyzésed, hogy számodra az elengedés hasznos volt, ugyanakkor egy idő után meg is riadtál tőle. Megkérhetnélek, hogy fejtsd ki ezt egy kicsit részletesebben és konkrétabban. Köszi!


----------



## solstori (2013 Június 24)

Sziasztok,
a téma lenyűgöző!

Gyakorlati tapasztalataim számomra bámulatos érzéseket idéznek elő.
Azzal, hogy *észreveszem*, a dühömet, félelmemet, szomorúságomat, bármimet ami zavar, egyúttal át is alakítom.
Nincs szó semmiféle negatív energia éterbe küldéséről!
Megjegyzem, amatőr felfogásom szerint nincs semmilyen rituálém, nem ragaszkodom szövegekhez, hitbéli tanításokhoz, technikákhoz.
Bizonyos esetekben (erősebb érzelmi kitöréseknél), könnyebb pl.: a ” valóban fontos ez?”, „számít ez valamit?”, „megéri?”, „tulajdonképpen kedvelhetném is?” kérdéseket feltennem, így az átalakítás azonnal megtörténik.

*A felismerés* a maga egyszerűségében, egyben a *megoldás* is.

Egyre jobban tetszik az a gondolat, mely szerint a „józan paraszti érzés”, valamint a természetes szeretet érzése a megoldás. Hihetetlen tapasztalataim vannak ebben a folyamatban, szívesen ajánlom mindenkinek.

Mivel az észrevétellel megtörténik egyben az átalakítás is, ezért nem gondolom, hogy másokra veszélyes energiákat szabadítok a világra.
Amennyiben negatív energiaküldőként gondolnék magamra, úgy az egy újabb félelem jelenlétét szimbolizálná. Véleményem szerint a folyamatos biztonság keresése, valamint a bizonyosságok biztosítása egyfajta félelem, ha úgy tetszik burkolt formában.

Tapasztalatom szerint egy út van: érzem vagy sem, hogy jó nekem az adott pillanatban.


----------



## Szekki (2013 Július 16)

Terra incognita, bocs hogy eddig nem válaszoltam. Szóval a kérdésedre a válaszom, hogy egyfajta ragaszkodás volt bennem, a problémáim iránt. Valami félelem az új dolgoktól, félelem az ismeretlentől. A múlt dolgai még ha nem is tetszettek, legalább ismertek voltak számomra. A másik hogy azonosultam a problémával, és volt bennem egyfajta érzés hogyha ez megváltozik az valami rossz lesz. Talán ezek miatt az érzések, hiedelmek miatt álltam meg néha néha. Bár ezeket egy idő után nagyon könnyű volt megkérdőjelezni. Nagyon jó dolog elengedni az akarást, mert egy idő után az ember észreveszi hogy tök könnyen mennek a dolgai. Nálam az ellenállás volt kicsit keményebb dió. Bár szerintem ezért fontos az önismeret, hogy az ember tisztába legyen vele hogy milyen korlátozó hiedelmei vannak. Én ezeket rendre elkezdtem megkérdőjelezni. És egy idő után azt vettem észre hogy olyan dolgokra, szituációkra amikre eddig ugrottam, most lazán elengedem magam mellett. Nem mondom, sok mindennel van még dolgom, de érezhetően könnyebb az életem.


----------



## terra incognita (2013 Július 17)

Köszönöm a választ.
Belegondolva abba, amit írtál, pontosan ezek a a félelmek, megtorpanások, ragaszkodások, ellenállások segíthettek felhozni a korlátozó hiedelmeket.


----------



## most (2013 November 6)

solstori írta:


> Sziasztok,
> a téma lenyűgöző!
> 
> Gyakorlati tapasztalataim számomra bámulatos érzéseket idéznek elő.
> ...


jah erre írta itt vki: vigyázat szeretet van bennem, és nem félek használni...


----------



## terra incognita (2015 December 20)

Csodálatos! Milyen sok olvasója volt ennek a topicnak!
Ez a "beszélgetés" 2013-ban zajlott az oldalon, s lásd, 2014-ben megjelent magyarul Hawkins _Elengedés - Az önátadás útja_ c. könyve. 2015 szeptemberében pedig Nacso7 jóvoltából a könyv feltöltésre került, a 141. oldalon található. Most bukkantam rá. Hálásan köszönöm a munkáját! Remélem, hasznos időtöltés lesz a témában a könyv elolvasása.


----------



## vague (2019 Október 18)

Sziasztok! Már igen régen irt ebben a topikban valaki!
Pedig igen érdekes téma! A Sedona módszer!
Ki végzett Sedona Elengedés tanfolyamot?
Kinek vannak eredményei?
Szívesen beszélgetnék erről a témáról!


----------



## vague (2019 November 8)

Keresem:
Hale Dwoskin: La Methode Sedona


----------



## vague (2019 November 8)

SEDONA


----------



## vague (2019 November 8)

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/vide...VsQ-3B2BIfxHVqFPIE6T9mxdwj0ax12DDqUh2cnmj4reM


----------



## Éleskés (2019 November 9)

vague írta:


> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/vide...VsQ-3B2BIfxHVqFPIE6T9mxdwj0ax12DDqUh2cnmj4reM


Ha valahol, valamilyen misztikus csodát felfedeznek, vagy megtalálnak, arra a kereszténység azonnal lecsap és magáévá teszi. Ismerve a keresztény társadalmat, ezzel a ténnyel, dologgal rövid úton végeznek.
Pédául Sedonába, a misztikus helyre azonnal autóút épült, keresztény templom (Manitu, ott fenn, mit szól ehhez?), a Smithsonian Intézet felderítette és közkinccsé tette ..... és ezzel hamarosan csak egy érdekes hely lesz, ahova a "hitetlen" turisták odarohanhatnak, lefényképezik, kipipálhatják és elfelejthetik, minden megilletődöttség és megértés nélkül. Lásd a japán nyugdíjas "falkák", akik odamennek, lekattintják és otthon elmondhatják, hogy ott is jártam .... De hol is járt? Miért ment el oda? Mert megteheti? A megértésről szó sincs.
Egy közelebbi jó, vagy inkább rossz példa erre: Plitvice. Igaz, ott templom még nem épült. Vagy mi nem figyeltünk eléggé.
Plitvicei Nemzeti Park nagy látványossága a Nagy vízesés. Külön felhívással, hogy NE SZEMETELJ! Erre mit lát az ember, ha odamegy? Üres, lekupakolt vizesflakon kering egy örvényben. És fénykepezik, hogy nahát! Itt is van szemét! Meg szelfik, csoportképek, csámcsogva evés és eldobott papírok - amiket a munkások időről időre összeszednek. Tülekedő emberek, ami különösen "jó" a méter széles járdákon a víz fölött. Csoda, hogy nem esik bele senki a vízbe.
Ezzel elveszett a természet bája, misztikuma, szépsége. Az a rész elkurvult. Kész, vége. 
Valaki elesett az úton. Erre mi történt? Az emberek körbeállták, lefényképezték, szelfit csináltak, mert néé, Itt Egy Ember, Aki Elesett! Látványosság. De hogy bárki odament volna hozzá felsegíteni ... 
De az is igaz, hogy ezek a kilóra megvett turisták a hosszú utakra nem mennek. Fárasztó. Izzadságos. Csak busszal, hajóval. Ne má', nem ezért jöttünk ide!
A busz végállomások körül a park a hűvösvölgyi Nagyrétet idézi. De onnan tovább már megint visszatér a táj szépsége, a védett Természet.


----------



## vague (2019 November 10)

Kedves Éleskés!
Amit leírtál az sajnos a realitás a mai világban!
Tapasztaltam én is az utazásaim során hogy a sok " kíváncsiskodó" turista nem is ismeri a történetét az általa meglátogatott látványosságnak, csak azért utazik oda mert az a " divat " s mert aki oda megy az más lesz általa mint a többi ember!
Pár napba besűrítenek egy országnyi látnivalót s sajnos igen csak addig tartózkodnak ott amíg elkattintanak egy sorozat fotót!
A hely története s energiája, rezgése már nem foglalkoztatja őket!
Csak hogy meg tudja mutatni a szelfijét hogy ő is járt ott!
Pedig megannyi csodát figyelhetne meg! Kapcsolódhatna a hely szellemével s energiájával!
Mennyi ismeretet szerezhetne amit az élete részévé tehetne!
Miért van az hogy már a szemét elhelyezése is sajnos nem a szemetesben a természetes!
S a még rosszabb hogy igen még sorozat képek is készülnek az eléjük táruló hulladékok össze vissza látványától!
Pedig milyen értékek állnak előttük!
Mint az általam megosztott Sedona városáról a képek! Gyönyörű és megfoghatatlan!
Az elengedés vagyis Sedona módszer születésének helyszíne! S megannyi történetek s megélések az ott
élő s valaha ott élt emberek szavakba és gondolatokba vetve.
Ahol Hale Dwoskin élt s alkotott! Megélte a halálos betegégét s megismerte a gyógyulás módját!
Aki csak ezt a módszert használja is, az élete nagy fordulatokat vehet!
S ő már nem azért keresi fel a híres helyeket hogy fotókat kattintgasson futtában. Hanem elmélkedik s 
hálás hogy ott lehet! S belelépve a hely energiájába hosszú órákon át tud elkülönülve megélni egy egységet!


----------



## nedir (2020 Február 3)

*keresem: Tisha Morris: Rendterápia*

Sziasztok! Tisha Morris Rendterápia című könyvét keresem, ha esetleg meglenne valakinek elektronikus formában, megköszönném!! 

Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## Kodoti (2022 Március 15)

Tisha Morris: Rendterápia könyvét keresem én is.

Köszönöm, ha megosztod.


----------



## vareka (2022 Március 15)

vague írta:


> Kedves Éleskés!
> Amit leírtál az sajnos a realitás a mai világban!
> Tapasztaltam én is az utazásaim során hogy a sok " kíváncsiskodó" turista nem is ismeri a történetét az általa meglátogatott látványosságnak, csak azért utazik oda mert az a " divat " s mert aki oda megy az más lesz általa mint a többi ember!
> Pár napba besűrítenek egy országnyi látnivalót s sajnos igen csak addig tartózkodnak ott amíg elkattintanak egy sorozat fotót!
> ...


Hale Dworskin most is él és alkot. Lester Lwvenson a Sedona módszer "atyja", ő az, aki már nem él.


----------



## Mokka55 (2022 Március 16)

Kodoti írta:


> Tisha Morris: Rendterápia könyvét keresem én is.
> 
> Köszönöm, ha megosztod.


Én is keresem a Rendterápia c. könyvet. Köszönöm, ha felteszed.


----------

